# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Մայրության հակառակ կողմը

## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. թեման առանձնացված է հետևյալ օրագրային գրառման շուրջ ծավալված քննարկումից։ Քննարկումը նույնպես տեղափոխվել է այս թեմա։
*
Հաճախ եմ ուզում մայրության, երեխաների դաստիարակության վերաբերյալ զանազան թեմաներ բացել, քննարկել, նկատի ունեմ՝ նաև նուրբ ու խնդրահարույց թեմաներ, մայրության «հակառակ կողմը» բացահայտող, քննարկել էն հոգեվիճակները, զգացողությունները, ցանկությունները, արարքները, որոնց մասին սովորաբար ընդունված չի բարձրաձայնել, քանի որ դրանք, այսպես ասած, պատիվ չեն բերում մեզ, բայց ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ բնորոշ են եթե ոչ բոլորին, ապա առնվազն ճնշող մեծամասնությանը։ Բայց գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ նման թեմաներ բացելու դեպքում մենակ եմ մնալու դրանցում. դժվար թե որևէ մեկն անկեղծանա ու համարձակվի անկեղծ ու անկաշկանդ խոսել ու քննարկել որպես մայր ունեցած իր խնդիրները, դժվարությունները, թերացումները, մեղքի զգացում առաջացնող երևույթները, հոգեվիճակները և այլն (մարդիկ իսկի էն անմեղ՝ երեխաների զարգացման վերաբերյալ թեմաներում ձայն–ծպտուն չեն հանում, էլ ուր մնաց՝ էդպիսի թեմաներում)։ Ու անկեղծանալու դեպքում ի վերջո կստացվի, որ դու մեջների ամենաանհաջող մայրն ես, որ նման դժվարություններ ունես, մյուս բոլորի մոտ ամեն ինչ իդեալական է, ու կփոշմանես, որ ընդհանրապես շոշափել ես էդ թեման։ Ընդհանրապես մայրությունը չափազանց նուրբ թեմա է ու մայրերի համար լուրջ մրցակցության դաշտ. ոչ ոք չի ուզում էդ մրցադաշտում պարտվող երևալ, թերի կողմով բացահայտվել, բոլորն ուզում են ցույց տալ, որ իրենք շատ լավ են հաղթահարում էս կամ էն դժվարությունը, կամ որ, ավելին, իրենք դժվարություններ ընդհանրապես չունեն. շատերը հատկապես համեմատության մեջ են սիրում դա շեշտել. «Իսկ իմ երեխան՝ էսպես, իսկ իմ երեխան՝ էնպես...» «Մենք էդպիսի խնդիրներ չունենք»։ Բնականաբար, բոլորը նույն խնդիրները չեն կարող ունենալ, պարզ է, բայց երևի շատ քչերն են, որ ընդհանրապես խնդիրներ չունեն։ Ես որ էսքան ժամանակ դեռ միայն մի երկու ծնողից եմ էդպիսի տպավորություն ստացել, իսկ թե իրականում ինչքանով է էդպես՝ չգիտեմ։ Ու արդյունքում երևի շատերը մնում են իրենց խնդիրների հետ միայնակ (էն խնդիրների, որոնց մասին ընդունված չի խոսել, ու երևի ամեն մեկը մտածում է, որ միայն ինքն ունի էդ խնդիր(ներ)ը), բայց կարևորը՝ կողքից լավ (երբեմն՝ նույնիսկ անթերի) ծնողի համբավով։ Նույնիսկ Ֆեյսբուքում գործող համապատասխան խմբերում հարցերը, որպես կանոն, կենցաղային, առողջական ու գործնական ոլորտի են լինում, չեմ հիշում, որ հոգեբանական–էմոցիոնալ ոլորտին վերաբերող որևէ հարց բարձրաձայնված տեսնեմ կոնկրետ մարդու կողմից։ Էդ թեմաները, որպես կանոն, մեկ–մեկ պատահում են միայն ինչ–որ հոդվածների հղումների տեսքով, բայց ոչ երբեք անձնական օրինակով։ Ու զարմանալի էլ չի. ոչ ոք չի ուզում առաջինը լինել. ի վերջո, ու՞մ համար է հաճելի մյուսների ֆոնին ավելի վատը երևալը, հետն էլ քննադատվելն ու մեղադրվելը։

Անգլալեզու կայքերում հաճախ են պատահում նյութեր, հոդվածներ՝ նշածս մայրության «հակառակ կողմը» բացահայտող երևույթների վերաբերյալ, որոնք կարդալիս հանգստանում ես, մխիթարվում ու հասկանում, որ միայն դու չես, որ էդ դժվարություններն ունենում ես, որ, փաստորեն, էնքան էլ սարսափելի կամ աննորմալ չես, ինչքան քեզ թվում էր, ու որ նկարագրված ոչ էնքան դրական երևույթներն ավելի քան բնական հոգեվիճակներ ու զգացողություններ են գրեթե ցանկացած ծնողի համար, պարզապես դրանց մասին ընդունված չէ բարձրաձայնել։ Ու կարևոր է նաև, որ էդ գրառումները հաճախ ոչ թե վերացական հոդվածներ են լինում, այլ կոնկրետ մարդկանց անձնական բլոգային գրառումներ ու հոդվածներ՝ սեփական փորձի, սեփական զգացողությունների մասին՝ առավելագույն անկեղծ ու կարծես մինչև վերջին նյարդը մերկացված ու բացահայտված։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հաճախ եմ ուզում մայրության, երեխաների դաստիարակության վերաբերյալ զանազան թեմաներ բացել, քննարկել, նկատի ունեմ՝ նաև նուրբ ու խնդրահարույց թեմաներ, մայրության «հակառակ կողմը» բացահայտող, քննարկել էն հոգեվիճակները, զգացողությունները, ցանկությունները, արարքները, որոնց մասին սովորաբար ընդունված չի բարձրաձայնել, քանի որ դրանք, այսպես ասած, պատիվ չեն բերում մեզ, բայց ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ բնորոշ են եթե ոչ բոլորին, ապա առնվազն ճնշող մեծամասնությանը։ Բայց գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ նման թեմաներ բացելու դեպքում մենակ եմ մնալու դրանցում. դժվար թե որևէ մեկն անկեղծանա ու համարձակվի անկեղծ ու անկաշկանդ խոսել ու քննարկել որպես մայր ունեցած իր խնդիրները, դժվարությունները, թերացումները, մեղքի զգացում առաջացնող երևույթները, հոգեվիճակները և այլն (մարդիկ իսկի էն անմեղ՝ երեխաների զարգացման վերաբերյալ թեմաներում ձայն–ծպտուն չեն հանում, էլ ուր մնաց՝ էդպիսի թեմաներում)։ Ու անկեղծանալու դեպքում ի վերջո կստացվի, որ դու մեջների ամենաանհաջող մայրն ես, որ նման դժվարություններ ունես, մյուս բոլորի մոտ ամեն ինչ իդեալական է, ու կփոշմանես, որ ընդհանրապես շոշափել ես էդ թեման։ Ընդհանրապես մայրությունը չափազանց նուրբ թեմա է ու մայրերի համար լուրջ մրցակցության դաշտ. ոչ ոք չի ուզում էդ մրցադաշտում պարտվող երևալ, թերի կողմով բացահայտվել, բոլորն ուզում են ցույց տալ, որ իրենք շատ լավ են հաղթահարում էս կամ էն դժվարությունը, կամ որ, ավելին, իրենք դժվարություններ ընդհանրապես չունեն. շատերը հատկապես համեմատության մեջ են սիրում դա շեշտել. «Իսկ իմ երեխան՝ էսպես, իսկ իմ երեխան՝ էնպես...» «Մենք էդպիսի խնդիրներ չունենք»։ Բնականաբար, բոլորը նույն խնդիրները չեն կարող ունենալ, պարզ է, բայց երևի շատ քչերն են, որ ընդհանրապես խնդիրներ չունեն։ Ես որ էսքան ժամանակ դեռ միայն մի երկու ծնողից եմ էդպիսի տպավորություն ստացել, իսկ թե իրականում ինչքանով է էդպես՝ չգիտեմ։ Ու արդյունքում երևի շատերը մնում են իրենց խնդիրների հետ միայնակ (էն խնդիրների, որոնց մասին ընդունված չի խոսել, ու երևի ամեն մեկը մտածում է, որ միայն ինքն ունի էդ խնդիր(ներ)ը), բայց կարևորը՝ կողքից լավ (երբեմն՝ նույնիսկ անթերի) ծնողի համբավով։ Նույնիսկ Ֆեյսբուքում գործող համապատասխան խմբերում հարցերը, որպես կանոն, կենցաղային, առողջական ու գործնական ոլորտի են լինում, չեմ հիշում, որ հոգեբանական–էմոցիոնալ ոլորտին վերաբերող որևէ հարց բարձրաձայնված տեսնեմ կոնկրետ մարդու կողմից։ Էդ թեմաները, որպես կանոն, մեկ–մեկ պատահում են միայն ինչ–որ հոդվածների հղումների տեսքով, բայց ոչ երբեք անձնական օրինակով։ Ու զարմանալի էլ չի. ոչ ոք չի ուզում առաջինը լինել. ի վերջո, ու՞մ համար է հաճելի մյուսների ֆոնին ավելի վատը երևալը, հետն էլ քննադատվելն ու մեղադրվելը։
> 
> Անգլալեզու կայքերում հաճախ են պատահում նյութեր, հոդվածներ՝ նշածս մայրության «հակառակ կողմը» բացահայտող երևույթների վերաբերյալ, որոնք կարդալիս հանգստանում ես, մխիթարվում ու հասկանում, որ միայն դու չես, որ էդ դժվարություններն ունենում ես, որ, փաստորեն, էնքան էլ սարսափելի կամ աննորմալ չես, ինչքան քեզ թվում էր, ու որ նկարագրված ոչ էնքան դրական երևույթներն ավելի քան բնական հոգեվիճակներ ու զգացողություններ են գրեթե ցանկացած ծնողի համար, պարզապես դրանց մասին ընդունված չէ բարձրաձայնել։ Ու կարևոր է նաև, որ էդ գրառումները հաճախ ոչ թե վերացական հոդվածներ են լինում, այլ կոնկրետ մարդկանց անձնական բլոգային գրառումներ ու հոդվածներ՝ սեփական փորձի, սեփական զգացողությունների մասին՝ առավելագույն անկեղծ ու կարծես մինչև վերջին նյարդը մերկացված ու բացահայտված։


Ինձ ահագին հետաքրքիր կլինի էդպիսի թեմա կարդալը, բայց իրոք չգիտեմ՝ բոլորն անկեղծ կգրեն, թե չէ: Մեկը ես լիքը վախեր ունեմ երեխա ունենալու հետ կապված, չնայած չորս կողմից բոլորը մենակ դրական կողմերի մասին են խոսում: Ես լիքը պոտենցիալ խնդիրներ եմ տեսնում ու սարսափում եմ, երբ մտածում եմ դրանք հաղթահարելու մասին: Ավելին ասեմ. տեսնելով իմ սեփական խնդիրները ծնողներիս հետ՝ վախենում եմ, որ հանկարծ նույն բաները չկրկնեմ իմ երեխաների հետ: Դրա համար հետաքրքիր կլինի տեսնելը, թե մյուսներն ինչ փորձ ունեն, ոնց են հաղթահարում, ինչ եմ մտածում տարբեր հարցերի մասին և այլն: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, հասկանում եմ անհանգստությունդ, որ շատերը գալու են, ասեն՝ իրանց մոտ իդեալական ա:

----------

Apsara (12.08.2016), Cassiopeia (09.07.2016), ivy (09.07.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Ուլուանա (09.07.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> տեսնելով իմ սեփական խնդիրները ծնողներիս հետ՝ վախենում եմ, որ հանկարծ նույն բաները չկրկնեմ իմ երեխաների հետ:


Բյուր, ես հիմա իմ երեխեքի համար լրացնում եմ էն բացը, ինչ ունեցել եմ մանկությանս տարիներին։ Դրանք կարող ա շատ չնչին բաներ լինեն, բայց գիտեմ, որ երեխեքս հաստատ կուրախանան դրանից։ Օրինակ աղջկաս ծնունդի օրը թիթիզ զգեստ հագնելը։ Կամ հենց էսօր մեր միջանցքում ճամբար եմ սարքել հարկի երեխեքի համար (իմ մեծերը վաղն են տուն գալու)։ Ես փոքր ժամանակ ուզեցել եմ նման ճամբարներ սարքել ու մասնակցելը, ընկերներ ունենալը ու չեմ ունեցել։ Ու հիմա ամեն ինչ անում եմ, որ երեխեքս էլ հետագայում իմ նման չասեն՝ չեմ ունեցել։ 
Իհարկե, չես կարող երեխու բոլոր ցանկություններն իրականացնել թե ֆինանսների, թե անմիտ ցանկությունների պատճառով։ Բայց գիտես գոնե, ինչ քո ուժերի սահմաններում ա, անում ես։

----------

John (09.07.2016), Sambitbaba (09.07.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Վոլտերա (29.08.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Անգլալեզու կայքերում հաճախ են պատահում նյութեր, հոդվածներ՝ նշածս մայրության «հակառակ կողմը» բացահայտող երևույթների վերաբերյալ


Ան, Ակումբում բոլորս իրար ճանաչում ենք ու արդեն ահագին լավ ենք ճանաչում, իսկ էդ անգլիալեզու կայքերում գրողները կարող են լրիվ անոնիմ մնալ. էդ շատ կարևոր գործոն ա: 

Բայց բացիր թեմաներ, խոստանում եմ՝ հնարավորինս ակտիվ (ու անկեղծ) մասնակցել քննարկումներին:
Իսկ էն խաղերի մասին թեմայում հա ուզում եմ գրել ու հենց պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչքան երկար գրառում ա լինելու, հետաձգում եմ...
Քո գրածները կարդացել եմ, մի խաղ էլ «գողացել եմ». հիմա մենք էլ ենք հականիշներ խաղում Սոնյայի հետ  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.07.2016), Sambitbaba (09.07.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Ուլուանա (09.07.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես հիմա իմ երեխեքի համար լրացնում եմ էն բացը, ինչ ունեցել եմ մանկությանս տարիներին։ Դրանք կարող ա շատ չնչին բաներ լինեն, բայց գիտեմ, որ երեխեքս հաստատ կուրախանան դրանից։ Օրինակ աղջկաս ծնունդի օրը թիթիզ զգեստ հագնելը։ Կամ հենց էսօր մեր միջանցքում ճամբար եմ սարքել հարկի երեխեքի համար (իմ մեծերը վաղն են տուն գալու)։ Ես փոքր ժամանակ ուզեցել եմ նման ճամբարներ սարքել ու մասնակցելը, ընկերներ ունենալը ու չեմ ունեցել։ Ու հիմա ամեն ինչ անում եմ, որ երեխեքս էլ հետագայում իմ նման չասեն՝ չեմ ունեցել։ 
> Իհարկե, չես կարող երեխու բոլոր ցանկություններն իրականացնել թե ֆինանսների, թե անմիտ ցանկությունների պատճառով։ Բայց գիտես գոնե, ինչ քո ուժերի սահմաններում ա, անում ես։


Դե էդ շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա ա: Օրինակ իմ մամայի հետ խնդիրների արդյունքում ես ասում եմ՝ հենց երեխայիս տասնութը լրանա, հանելու եմ, դուրս շպրտեմ: Բայց արդյոք դա ճի՞շտ մոտեցում ա: Գիտեմ, որ մամաս էդ ամենը շատ սիրելուց ու իմ լավն ուզելուց ա արել/անում: Բայց արդյունքում խնդիր ա դարձել, որ ինքն իրա վաղուց արդեն չափահաս երեխեքին որպես թինեյջերի ա վերաբերվում: Չգիտեմ, բարդ հարցեր են:

----------

John (09.07.2016), Sambitbaba (09.07.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե էդ շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա ա: Օրինակ իմ մամայի հետ խնդիրների արդյունքում ես ասում եմ՝ հենց երեխայիս տասնութը լրանա, *հանելու եմ, դուրս շպրտեմ:* Բայց արդյոք դա ճի՞շտ մոտեցում ա: Գիտեմ, որ մամաս էդ ամենը շատ սիրելուց ու իմ լավն ուզելուց ա արել/անում: Բայց արդյունքում խնդիր ա դարձել, որ ինքն իրա վաղուց արդեն չափահաս երեխեքին որպես թինեյջերի ա վերաբերվում: Չգիտեմ, բարդ հարցեր են:


Բյուր, դեմք ես  :LOL:  քո մոտ միջին չկա, կամ պիտի լրիվ տնօրինես, կամ վափշե դավայ դասվիդանյա

----------

Cassiopeia (09.07.2016), Sambitbaba (09.07.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, Ակումբում բոլորս իրար ճանաչում ենք ու արդեն ահագին լավ ենք ճանաչում, իսկ էդ անգլիալեզու կայքերում գրողները կարող են լրիվ անոնիմ մնալ. էդ շատ կարևոր գործոն ա: 
> 
> Բայց բացիր թեմաներ, խոստանում եմ՝ հնարավորինս ակտիվ (ու անկեղծ) մասնակցել քննարկումներին:


Ըհը, կմասնակցես ու անկեղծ կգրես, որ ձեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ իդեալական ա, չէ՞  :LOL: ։ Դե, իմ տպավորությամբ դու էն հազվագյուտ դեպքերից ես, որ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեն մայրության հետ կապված։




> Իսկ էն խաղերի մասին թեմայում հա ուզում եմ գրել ու հենց պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչքան երկար գրառում ա լինելու, հետաձգում եմ...
> Քո գրածները կարդացել եմ, մի խաղ էլ «գողացել եմ». հիմա մենք էլ ենք հականիշներ խաղում Սոնյայի հետ


Բա մեկ–մեկ ասեք, մի քիչ ուրախանամ, թե չէ՝ էդ թեման լրիվ ոնց որ ձայն բարբառոյ հանապատի լինի...

Ի դեպ, երեկ էդ հականիշների դոմինոն եմ սարքել։ Բանավոր խաղալը վերջերս մի տեսակ իրան սպառել էր. Արեգն էլ հավես չուներ խաղալու։ Բայց որ տեսավ՝ դոմինո եմ սարքում, ահագին ոգևորվեց ու ամբողջ ընթացքում անհամբեր սպասում էր, թե երբ եմ ավարտելու, որ խաղանք։ Համ էլ սենց որ նախօրոք մտածված են հականշային զուգերը, ավելի շատ տարբերակներ կան (44 հականշային զույգ եմ օգտագործել սարքելիս), բանավորի դեպքում հաճախ մտածում, մտածում էի՝ թե էլ ինչ հարմար բառ գտնեմ հականիշով, ու ընդհանուր ընտրանին անհամեմատ ավելի փոքր էր ստացվում։ 

Բայց հավեսի գցեցիք, կմտածեմ թեմաների հետ կապված։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ չգիտեմ առանձին թեմաներ բացեմ, թե ընդհանուր խնդիրներին վերաբերող թեմա... Ի դեպ, բացի տեղեկատվական ու քննարկման համար նախատեսված թեմաներից, նաև ժամանակին մի հատ օրագրային թեմա էի մտածել՝ մոտավորապես սենց վերնագրով. «Մեղավոր մայրիկի խոստովանարան»  :LOL: , որտեղ քննարկումներ չէին լինի, ուղղակի ամեն մեկը կարտահայտեր մայրության հետ կապված իր էն մտորումները, զգացողություններն ու արարքները, որոնց մասին ընդունված չի բարձրաձայնել, ու որոնց պատճառով մեղավոր ենք զգում մեզ որպես մայր։ Բայց դե գիտեմ, որ ոչ ոք չի գրի։ Դրա մասին մտածելիս, չգիտես ինչի, մենակ Apsara–ին էի պատկերացնում էնտեղ գրառում անելիս  :Jpit: , որովհետև ինքը մեկ–մեկ իր «Մամայություն» օրագրում նմանատիպ մտքեր արտահայտում ա։ Մի խոսքով՝ էդ թեման ահագին ուտոպիստական ա թվում, բայց տեղեկատվական ու քննարկման համար նախատեսված ավելի կոնկրետ թեմաների մասին կմտածեմ, հուսով եմ՝ շուտով կբացեմ։

----------

Apsara (12.08.2016), Cassiopeia (09.07.2016)

----------


## Apsara

> Ըհը, կմասնակցես ու անկեղծ կգրես, որ ձեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ իդեալական ա, չէ՞ ։ Դե, իմ տպավորությամբ դու էն հազվագյուտ դեպքերից ես, որ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեն մայրության հետ կապված։
> 
> 
> Բա մեկ–մեկ ասեք, մի քիչ ուրախանամ, թե չէ՝ էդ թեման լրիվ ոնց որ ձայն բարբառոյ հանապատի լինի...
> 
> Ի դեպ, երեկ էդ հականիշների դոմինոն եմ սարքել։ Բանավոր խաղալը վերջերս մի տեսակ իրան սպառել էր. Արեգն էլ հավես չուներ խաղալու։ Բայց որ տեսավ՝ դոմինո եմ սարքում, ահագին ոգևորվեց ու ամբողջ ընթացքում անհամբեր սպասում էր, թե երբ եմ ավարտելու, որ խաղանք։ Համ էլ սենց որ նախօրոք մտածված են հականշային զուգերը, ավելի շատ տարբերակներ կան (44 հականշային զույգ եմ օգտագործել սարքելիս), բանավորի դեպքում հաճախ մտածում, մտածում էի՝ թե էլ ինչ հարմար բառ գտնեմ հականիշով, ու ընդհանուր ընտրանին անհամեմատ ավելի փոքր էր ստացվում։ 
> 
> Բայց հավեսի գցեցիք, կմտածեմ թեմաների հետ կապված։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ չգիտեմ առանձին թեմաներ բացեմ, թե ընդհանուր խնդիրներին վերաբերող թեմա... Ի դեպ, բացի տեղեկատվական ու քննարկման համար նախատեսված թեմաներից, նաև ժամանակին մի հատ օրագրային թեմա էի մտածել՝ մոտավորապես սենց վերնագրով. «Մեղավոր մայրիկի խոստովանարան» , որտեղ քննարկումներ չէին լինի, ուղղակի ամեն մեկը կարտահայտեր մայրության հետ կապված իր էն մտորումները, զգացողություններն ու արարքները, որոնց մասին ընդունված չի բարձրաձայնել, ու որոնց պատճառով մեղավոր ենք զգում մեզ որպես մայր։ Բայց դե գիտեմ, որ ոչ ոք չի գրի։ Դրա մասին մտածելիս, չգիտես ինչի, մենակ Apsara–ին էի պատկերացնում էնտեղ գրառում անելիս , որովհետև ինքը մեկ–մեկ իր «Մամայություն» օրագրում նմանատիպ մտքեր արտահայտում ա։ Մի խոսքով՝ էդ թեման ահագին ուտոպիստական ա թվում, բայց տեղեկատվական ու քննարկման համար նախատեսված ավելի կոնկրետ թեմաների մասին կմտածեմ, հուսով եմ՝ շուտով կբացեմ։


Ան, հենց առաջին գրածդ կարդացի, որ ուզում ես նման թեմա բացել, «слюнки потекли»,  մեկ էլ տեսնեմ, էստեղ նշել ես, որ ես կգրեմ, ճիշտ ես զգացել, կգրեմ անկեղծ, կպատմեմ, բայց արդյոք մեկին դա պետք կգա, չէ որ մարդկանց ճանապարհները էնքան տարբեր են։

----------

Ուլուանա (13.08.2016)

----------


## Apsara

> Ինձ ահագին հետաքրքիր կլինի էդպիսի թեմա կարդալը, բայց իրոք չգիտեմ՝ բոլորն անկեղծ կգրեն, թե չէ: Մեկը ես լիքը վախեր ունեմ երեխա ունենալու հետ կապված, չնայած չորս կողմից բոլորը մենակ դրական կողմերի մասին են խոսում: Ես լիքը պոտենցիալ խնդիրներ եմ տեսնում ու սարսափում եմ, երբ մտածում եմ դրանք հաղթահարելու մասին: Ավելին ասեմ. տեսնելով իմ սեփական խնդիրները ծնողներիս հետ՝ վախենում եմ, որ հանկարծ նույն բաները չկրկնեմ իմ երեխաների հետ: Դրա համար հետաքրքիր կլինի տեսնելը, թե մյուսներն ինչ փորձ ունեն, ոնց են հաղթահարում, ինչ եմ մտածում տարբեր հարցերի մասին և այլն: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, հասկանում եմ անհանգստությունդ, որ շատերը գալու են, ասեն՝ իրանց մոտ իդեալական ա:


Բյուր, մտածում եմ էստեղ պատասխանել, թե սպասել թեմաներին, ինձ թվում ա ես կկարողանամ քեզ համոզել չվախենալ թվացող խնդիրներից, դե փորձից ելնելով էլի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մտածում եմ էստեղ պատասխանել, թե սպասել թեմաներին, ինձ թվում ա ես կկարողանամ քեզ համոզել չվախենալ թվացող խնդիրներից, դե փորձից ելնելով էլի։


Ուլուանան երևի էս պահին զբաղված ա իրա նոր պուճուրով, ուզում ես, դու բաց թեմաները: Ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիր են սենց քննարկումները:

----------

Apsara (13.08.2016)

----------


## ivy

Եթե ես նախապես լիովին պատկերացնեի, թե ինչ ա նշանակում երեխա ունենալ-պահել, հնարավոր ա, որ մի անգամ էլ լավ մտածեի՝ ունենալ, թե չունենալ:
Կանայք կան, որ լրիվ մամա են. իրենց աշխարհը դրանով սկսվում, դրանով վերջանում ա: Ես տենց չեմ. ինձ իմ սեփական կյանքը՝ իմ աշխատանքը, հետաքրքրությունները, ճամփորդությունները, անձնական կապերը, այլ կերպ ասած՝ մենակ ինձ հատկացված ժամանակն ու ազատությունը շատ կարևոր են: Բայց հետն էլ ուզում եմ, որ երեխաս էլ ամեն ինչ ստանա: Ու էդ ամենը իրականացնելը էդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Բայց հնարավոր ա: Ուղղակի իսկականից հեչ հեշտ չի: 
Մեկ-մեկ բնազդաբար զգում եմ, որ դեռ էս հարցը փակված չի ինձ համար. էլի երեխա եմ ուզում: Բայց հետն էլ, որ պատկերացնում եմ, թե ոնց եմ էդ ամենը գլուխ բերելու, հասկանում եմ, որ պատրաստ չեմ դրան: 
Գուցե եթե ամբողջիվ ու լիովին մամա լինեի՝ ուրիշ ոչ մի բանով չզբաղվող, հարցն ուրիշ լիներ: Բայց դա իմը չի, ու ես էդպես ապրել չեմ կարող:

----------

Apsara (13.08.2016), CactuSoul (12.08.2016), Cassiopeia (12.08.2016), Enna Adoly (13.08.2016), GriFFin (12.08.2016), John (12.08.2016), Sambitbaba (13.08.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Աթեիստ (12.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2016), Վոլտերա (29.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ես նախապես լիովին պատկերացնեի, թե ինչ ա նշանակում երեխա ունենալ-պահել, հնարավոր ա, որ մի անգամ էլ լավ մտածեի՝ ունենալ, թե չունենալ:
> Կանայք կան, որ լրիվ մամա են. իրենց աշխարհը դրանով սկսվում, դրանով վերջանում ա: Ես տենց չեմ. ինձ իմ սեփական կյանքը՝ իմ աշխատանքը, հետաքրքրությունները, ճամփորդությունները, անձնական կապերը, այլ կերպ ասած՝ մենակ ինձ հատկացված ժամանակն ու ազատությունը շատ կարևոր են: Բայց հետն էլ ուզում եմ, որ երեխաս էլ ամեն ինչ ստանա: Ու էդ ամենը իրականացնելը էդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Բայց հնարավոր ա: Ուղղակի իսկականից հեչ հեշտ չի: 
> Մեկ-մեկ բնազդաբար զգում եմ, որ դեռ էս հարցը փակված չի ինձ համար. էլի երեխա եմ ուզում: Բայց հետն էլ, որ պատկերացնում եմ, թե ոնց եմ էդ ամենը գլուխ բերելու, հասկանում եմ, որ պատրաստ չեմ դրան: 
> Գուցե եթե ամբողջիվ ու լիովին մամա լինեի՝ ուրիշ ոչ մի բանով չզբաղվող, հարցն ուրիշ լիներ: Բայց դա իմը չի, ու ես էդպես ապրել չեմ կարող:


Դե բացեք էլի առանձին թեմա, որ սաղ իրար հետ քննարկեն, թե չէ թեմայից դուրսում էն չի  :Jpit:

----------


## Apsara

Երբ երրորդ նախադասությունը գրեցի ու ջնջեցի, հասկացա, որ սկսել չեմ կարողանում, երևի վերնագիրը հուշում է, թե թեման ինչի մասին պիտի լինի։ Կխնդրեմ ադմիններին նաև  «թեմայից դուրս, բայց կարևոր գրառումներից» Ուլուանայի, Այվիի, Բյուրի, Կասսիոպեայի և իմ գրառումները տեղափոխել այստեղ, քննարկումը այս դաշտում շարունակելու համար։

----------

Ուլուանա (13.08.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երբ երրորդ նախադասությունը գրեցի ու ջնջեցի, հասկացա, որ սկսել չեմ կարողանում, երևի վերնագիրը հուշում է, թե թեման ինչի մասին պիտի լինի։ Կխնդրեմ ադմիններին նաև  «թեմայից դուրս, բայց կարևոր գրառումներից» Ուլուանայի, Այվիի, Բյուրի, Կասսիոպեայի և իմ գրառումները տեղափոխել այստեղ, քննարկումը այս դաշտում շարունակելու համար։


Բոլոր գրառումները տեղափոխեցի էստեղ, Վարդ։ Քեզ շնորհակալություն, որ նախաձեռնեցիր։ Թեմայի սկիզբը դրված է, մնում է զարգացնենք  :Smile: ։

----------

Apsara (13.08.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կանայք կան, որ լրիվ մամա են. իրենց աշխարհը դրանով սկսվում, դրանով վերջանում ա.Ես տենց չեմ...





> Գուցե եթե ամբողջիվ ու լիովին մամա լինեի՝ ուրիշ ոչ մի բանով չզբաղվող, հարցն ուրիշ լիներ: Բայց դա իմը չի, ու ես էդպես ապրել չեմ կարող:


Ռիփ, էս գրածդ նախադասություններից կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ համարում ես, որ էն կանայք, ովքեր *լրիվ մամա* են, ուրիշ հետաքրքրություններ, զբաղմունքներ, ցանկություններ ու ձգտումներ չունեն։ Այսինքն՝ ճիշտ՝ լիարժեք մաման մամայությունից էն կողմ հետաքրքրություն ու զբաղմունք չունեցող կի՞նն ա։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես հեչ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ նման սահմանափակ մարդը կարող ա լավ մամա լինել։

----------

Apsara (15.08.2016), Sambitbaba (13.08.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, էս գրածդ նախադասություններից կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ համարում ես, որ էն կանայք, ովքեր *լրիվ մամա* են, ուրիշ հետաքրքրություններ, զբաղմունքներ, ցանկություններ ու ձգտումներ չունեն։ Այսինքն՝ ճիշտ՝ լիարժեք մաման մամայությունից էն կողմ հետաքրքրություն ու զբաղմունք չունեցող կի՞նն ա։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես հեչ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ նման սահմանափակ մարդը կարող ա լավ մամա լինել։


Ասածս էն էր, որ «լրիվ մամաների» համար ամբողջ աշխարհը երեխաների շուրջն է պտտվում: Իրենք ուրիշ բանով զբաղվել ոչ էլ ուզում են:
«Լիարժեք» բառ ես չեմ օգտագործել: Չէի ասում, թե լիարժեք մամա լինելու համար պիտի ուրիշ ոչ մի բանով չզբաղվել: Էդ միտքն ընդհանրապես չկար գրածումս:

Բայց հիմա մտածեցի գրածդ վերջին նախադասության շուրջ, որ ասում ես, թե «սահմանափակ» կանայք չեն կարող լավ մամա լինեն, ու ասեմ, որ համաձայն չեմ: Եվ նույնիսկ համոզված եմ հակառակում, որովհետև գործի բերումով լիքը էդպիսի կանանց հետ եմ աշխատում: Ու իրենք քո ասած սահմանափակի լրիվ էքստրիմ օրինակներն են. նույնիսկ տարրական կրթություն չունեն, իրենց ամբողջ կյանքը սկսվում ու վերջանում է մամա ու կին լինելով, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չկա իրենց կյանքում: Բայց իրենք շատ լավ մամաներ են. ես իրենց երեխաներին էլ եմ հաճախ տեսնում՝ կիրթ, հարգալից, լավ կրթությամբ, լիքը զբաղմունքներով:
Կամ ինչի եմ հեռու գնում: Տատիկս: Ինքն էլ բացի կին ու մամա լինելուց ուրիշ ոչ բանով չէր զբաղվում, դպրոց էլ չէր գնացել, որ գոնե գիրք կարդար: Ընտիր մեծացրել էր իր երկու երեխային՝ լավ կրթությամբ ու ամեն ինչով: 
Ինձ չի թվում, որ մամա լինելը մասնագիտական աշխատանք է, որը կատարելու համար պիտի էս ու էն պարամետրերը լրացնես: Հաճախ ներքին ջերմությունն ու կատարյալ սերը լրիվ հերիք է՝ լավ մամա լինելու համար: Էնպես որ, «սահմանափակ» կանայք էլ կարող են ընտիր մամաներ լինել:

----------

Apsara (15.08.2016), Cassiopeia (13.08.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ ամենամեծ կոշմարը մայրության հետ կապված սեփական անձի համար ժամանակ չունենալն ա: Ասենք որ տեսնում եմ նորածին էրեխեքի մամաներն իրանց ինչից են զրկում, սիրտս վատանում ա: Դե նույնիսկ ավելի մեծ էրեխեքի մամաներն էլ, ինչքան էլ ստեղ հիմնականում հոգսը կիսովի ա պապաների հետ (ներառյալ պամպերս փոխելը): Ու չգիտեմ՝ ես կդիմանա՞մ էդ աստիճանի ինձնով չզբաղվելուն, թե չէ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.08.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ ամենամեծ կոշմարը մայրության հետ կապված սեփական անձի համար ժամանակ չունենալն ա: Ասենք որ տեսնում եմ նորածին էրեխեքի մամաներն իրանց ինչից են զրկում, սիրտս վատանում ա: Դե նույնիսկ ավելի մեծ էրեխեքի մամաներն էլ, ինչքան էլ ստեղ հիմնականում հոգսը կիսովի ա պապաների հետ (ներառյալ պամպերս փոխելը): Ու չգիտեմ՝ ես կդիմանա՞մ էդ աստիճանի ինձնով չզբաղվելուն, թե չէ:


Բյուր, դու հիմիկվանից քեզ հոգեպես պատրաստի, որ սկզբնական շրջանում իսկապես շատ դժվար ա լինելու քեզ համար ժամանակ գտնելը։ Դա ուղղակի պետք ա ընդունել որպես անխուսափելի իրողություն ու հանգիստ տանել, քանի որ այլ տարբերակ ուղղակի չկա, եթե, իհարկե, չես պատրաստվում երեխայիդ հենց սկզբից հանձնել դայակին, կրծքով կերակրելու փոխարեն էլ արհեստական սնունդ տալ ու ինքդ անհոգ ապրել։ Մխիթարանքն էն ա, որ էդ ամենածանր շրջանը սկզբնականն ա, գնալով թեթևանալու ա, դու էլ, դրա մեջ լինելով, քիչ–քիչ հարմարվելու ես, որ դա ա էդ պահին քո կյանքը. բա երեխա ունենալն ու պահելը կատակ բան չի. եթե երեխա ես ուզում, պիտի պատրաստ լինես դրանից բխող ամեն ինչին։ Ամեն դեպքում երևի ցանկացած մայր էլ կհաստատի, որ չնայած ամեն ինչին՝ արժե ունենալ։ Չնայած Ռիփը կարծես մի քիչ տարակուսանք հայտնեց էդ կապակցությամբ, բայց համարյա համոզված եմ, որ վերջին հաշվով ամեն դեպքում գոհ ա, որ ունեցել ա։

Իհարկե, պատահում են նաև բացառիկ համբերատար, հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռված մայրեր, երևի Ռիփի ասած էդ «լրիվ մամա» տեսակին պատկանող, որոնք իրենց կյանքի իմաստը հենց մենակ մամայության մեջ են տեսնում, ու իրենց համար երևի ավելի հեշտ ա մայրության հետ կապված բոլոր հոգսերը, դժվարությունները հաղթահարելը, բայց ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ՝ համարյա բոլոր մամաներն էլ ունենում են հուսահատության, սպառվածության պահեր, երբ զգում են, որ բառացիորեն էլ չեն դիմանում, ու նույնիսկ էն մեղավոր մտքերն են այցելում, թե՝ իմ ինչին էր պետք էս ամեն ինչը, ինձ համար հանգիստ ապրում էի... Բայց էդ ամենն անցողիկ ա, ու պետք ա միշտ հիշել, որ դու միակը չես էդ իրավիճակում, ու որ դա նորմալ ա, ինչքան էլ որ սխալ ու անտանելի թվա էդ պահին։ Նման պահերին շատ–շատ կարևոր ա նաև կողքիդ հոգատար, սատարող ու հասկացող ամուսին/զուգընկեր ունենալը։

Օրինակ, իմ նորածին տղան հիմա հաճախ բառացիորեն ժամերով անդադար ուտել ա ուզում ու ինձ ստիպում ա անընդհատ կրծքով կերակրել. դա լինում ա թե՛ գիշերները, թե՛ ցերեկները, էն որ արդեն համ հոգնում ես էդ դիրքով նստելուց, համ մեջքդ ա ցավում, համ թևերդ են ցավում, համ ձանձրանում ես նույն բանն անելուց, համ քունդ ա տանում, մի խոսքով՝ բոլոր առումներով սպառված ու հոգնած ես լինում, բայց պիտի անես, որովհետև այլ տարբերակ չկա։ Եղել ա, որ ուժասպառությունից ուղղակի չեմ կարողացել լացը լսելուց անմիջապես հետո վեր կենալ, կերակրել, ու թողել եմ, որ մի քիչ լացի, մինչև կարողանամ ինձ ստիպել, ուժերս հավաքել ու վեր կենալ, կերակրել։ Ու էդ պահերին համ ներվայնանում ես, որ անընդհատ քեզ տանջում ա, համ մեղավոր ես զգում, որ չես կարողանում անտրտունջ անել էն, ինչ պարտավոր ես անել, համ էլ պայքարում ես քնի ու ուժասպառության դեմ։ Ի վերջո, ոչ մեկս էլ ռոբոտ չենք, չենք կարող միշտ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ու անխափան անել։ Ճիշտ ա, Վազգենն ահագին օգնում ա, բայց դե կրծքով կերակրելը, որ էս շրջանում հիմնական գործն ա, ցավոք, միայն ես կարող եմ  :Jpit: ։

Ամեն դեպքում ասեմ, որ տրամադրվածությունն ահագին օգնում ա։ Եթե քեզ տրամադրում ես, որ էս շրջանում դա ա քո գործը, ու հենց էդպես պիտի լինի, դու պիտի էդ ամենն անես, ու նաև գիտակցում ես, թե ինչի համար ես անում, որ երեխադ դրա կարիքն ունի, որ դու ամեն պահի օգնում ես իրեն աճել, մեծանալ, ուժեղանալ և այլն, ու որ միայն դու կարող ես դա իրեն տալ, ահագին հեշտանում ա։ Մեկ ա, դժվար ա, հեշտ չի երբեք, բայց դա ահագին թեթևացնում ա հաստատ։ Հետո նաև մեծ նշանակություն ունի ժամանակը ճիշտ կազմակերպելը, եղած չնչին հարմար պահերը քեզ համար օգտագործելը։ Օրինակ, կրծքով կերակրելու ընթացքում կարելի ա գիրք կարդալ։ Դա նորածին երեխայի հետ ունեցած ամենահանգիստ ու ամենաազատ ժամանակահատվածն ա, որ կարելի ա օգտագործել քեզ համար  :Jpit: ։ Ես Արեգի ժամանակ մի գիրք ավարտել եմ հենց մենակ գիշերները կերակրելու ժամանակ։ Հիմա էլ երևի կսկսեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու հիմիկվանից քեզ հոգեպես պատրաստի, որ սկզբնական շրջանում իսկապես շատ դժվար ա լինելու քեզ համար ժամանակ գտնելը։ Դա ուղղակի պետք ա ընդունել որպես անխուսափելի իրողություն ու հանգիստ տանել, քանի որ այլ տարբերակ ուղղակի չկա, եթե, իհարկե, չես պատրաստվում երեխայիդ հենց սկզբից հանձնել դայակին, կրծքով կերակրելու փոխարեն էլ արհեստական սնունդ տալ ու ինքդ անհոգ ապրել։ Մխիթարանքն էն ա, որ էդ ամենածանր շրջանը սկզբնականն ա, գնալով թեթևանալու ա, դու էլ, դրա մեջ լինելով, քիչ–քիչ հարմարվելու ես, որ դա ա էդ պահին քո կյանքը. բա երեխա ունենալն ու պահելը կատակ բան չի. եթե երեխա ես ուզում, պիտի պատրաստ լինես դրանից բխող ամեն ինչին։ Ամեն դեպքում երևի ցանկացած մայր էլ կհաստատի, որ չնայած ամեն ինչին՝ արժե ունենալ։ Չնայած Ռիփը կարծես մի քիչ տարակուսանք հայտնեց էդ կապակցությամբ, բայց համարյա համոզված եմ, որ վերջին հաշվով ամեն դեպքում գոհ ա, որ ունեցել ա։
> 
> Իհարկե, պատահում են նաև բացառիկ համբերատար, հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռված մայրեր, երևի Ռիփի ասած էդ «լրիվ մամա» տեսակին պատկանող, որոնք իրենց կյանքի իմաստը հենց մենակ մամայության մեջ են տեսնում, ու իրենց համար երևի ավելի հեշտ ա մայրության հետ կապված բոլոր հոգսերը, դժվարությունները հաղթահարելը, բայց ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ՝ համարյա բոլոր մամաներն էլ ունենում են հուսահատության, սպառվածության պահեր, երբ զգում են, որ բառացիորեն էլ չեն դիմանում, ու նույնիսկ էն մեղավոր մտքերն են այցելում, թե՝ իմ ինչին էր պետք էս ամեն ինչը, ինձ համար հանգիստ ապրում էի... Բայց էդ ամենն անցողիկ ա, ու պետք ա միշտ հիշել, որ դու միակը չես էդ իրավիճակում, ու որ դա նորմալ ա, ինչքան էլ որ սխալ ու անտանելի թվա էդ պահին։ Նման պահերին շատ–շատ կարևոր ա նաև կողքիդ հոգատար, սատարող ու հասկացող ամուսին/զուգընկեր ունենալը։
> 
> Օրինակ, իմ նորածին տղան հիմա հաճախ բառացիորեն ժամերով անդադար ուտել ա ուզում ու ինձ ստիպում ա անընդհատ կրծքով կերակրել. դա լինում ա թե՛ գիշերները, թե՛ ցերեկները, էն որ արդեն համ հոգնում ես էդ դիրքով նստելուց, համ մեջքդ ա ցավում, համ թևերդ են ցավում, համ ձանձրանում ես նույն բանն անելուց, համ քունդ ա տանում, մի խոսքով՝ բոլոր առումներով սպառված ու հոգնած ես լինում, բայց պիտի անես, որովհետև այլ տարբերակ չկա։ Եղել ա, որ ուժասպառությունից ուղղակի չեմ կարողացել լացը լսելուց անմիջապես հետո վեր կենալ, կերակրել, ու թողել եմ, որ մի քիչ լացի, մինչև կարողանամ ինձ ստիպել, ուժերս հավաքել ու վեր կենալ, կերակրել։ Ու էդ պահերին համ ներվայնանում ես, որ անընդհատ քեզ տանջում ա, համ մեղավոր ես զգում, որ չես կարողանում անտրտունջ անել էն, ինչ պարտավոր ես անել, համ էլ պայքարում ես քնի ու ուժասպառության դեմ։ Ի վերջո, ոչ մեկս էլ ռոբոտ չենք, չենք կարող միշտ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ու անխափան անել։ Ճիշտ ա, Վազգենն ահագին օգնում ա, բայց դե կրծքով կերակրելը, որ էս շրջանում հիմնական գործն ա, ցավոք, միայն ես կարող եմ ։
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում ասեմ, որ տրամադրվածությունն ահագին օգնում ա։ Եթե քեզ տրամադրում ես, որ էս շրջանում դա ա քո գործը, ու հենց էդպես պիտի լինի, դու պիտի էդ ամենն անես, ու նաև գիտակցում ես, թե ինչի համար ես անում, որ երեխադ դրա կարիքն ունի, որ դու ամեն պահի օգնում ես իրեն աճել, մեծանալ, ուժեղանալ և այլն, ու որ միայն դու կարող ես դա իրեն տալ, ահագին հեշտանում ա։ Մեկ ա, դժվար ա, հեշտ չի երբեք, բայց դա ահագին թեթևացնում ա հաստատ։ Հետո նաև մեծ նշանակություն ունի ժամանակը ճիշտ կազմակերպելը, եղած չնչին հարմար պահերը քեզ համար օգտագործելը։ Օրինակ, կրծքով կերակրելու ընթացքում կարելի ա գիրք կարդալ։ Դա նորածին երեխայի հետ ունեցած ամենահանգիստ ու ամենաազատ ժամանակահատվածն ա, որ կարելի ա օգտագործել քեզ համար ։ Ես Արեգի ժամանակ մի գիրք ավարտել եմ հենց մենակ գիշերները կերակրելու ժամանակ։ Հիմա էլ երևի կսկսեմ։


Հենց էդ ա, ես սարսափում եմ դրանից, որովհետև եթե պիտի անես, ուրեմն պիտի ճիշտ անես: Ու մենակ էն, որ մի վեց ամիս առնվազն ոչ մի բան չեմ կարողանալու անել, ինձ սարսափացնում ա: Մորթենն ասում ա՝ կօգնեմ: Ես հավատում եմ, որ կօգնի: Բայց դե կրծքով կերակրել հո չի կարա: Էս վերջերս էլ մեր ընկերներից մեկին հանդիպեցինք, վեց ամսական էրեխա ունի: Ասում ա՝ էս ընթացքում ամենահեռու տարածքը, որ անցել ա, տնից մոտակա սուպերմարկետ գնալն ա էղել, էն էլ էդ ընթացքում հա մտածել ա՝ հո էրեխեն չի արթնացել, լացում: Էդ էլ դանիացի մամա, որ դանիացիք հայտնի են իրանց էրեխեքին բրախելով (ասենք, կարող ա դրսում սայլակի մեջ տենց թողնեն, իրանք մտնեն խանութ կամ սրճարան): 

Էդ գիրք կարդալու փաստը մի քիչ մխիթարում ա: Մեկ էլ էն, որ մտնում ես ակումբ ու գրառումներ ես անում  :Jpit:  Բայց չգիտեմ, որ մտածում եմ՝ առնվազն կես տարի էրեխուց էն կողմ կյանք չի լինելու, սարսափում եմ: Ու դրանից հետո էլ կյանքս իրա շուրջն ա պտտվելու: Եսիմ է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հենց էդ ա, ես սարսափում եմ դրանից, որովհետև եթե պիտի անես, ուրեմն պիտի ճիշտ անես: Ու մենակ էն, որ մի վեց ամիս առնվազն ոչ մի բան չեմ կարողանալու անել, ինձ սարսափացնում ա: Մորթենն ասում ա՝ կօգնեմ: Ես հավատում եմ, որ կօգնի: Բայց դե կրծքով կերակրել հո չի կարա: Էս վերջերս էլ մեր ընկերներից մեկին հանդիպեցինք, վեց ամսական էրեխա ունի: Ասում ա՝ էս ընթացքում ամենահեռու տարածքը, որ անցել ա, տնից մոտակա սուպերմարկետ գնալն ա էղել, էն էլ էդ ընթացքում հա մտածել ա՝ հո էրեխեն չի արթնացել, լացում: Էդ էլ դանիացի մամա, որ դանիացիք հայտնի են իրանց էրեխեքին բրախելով (ասենք, կարող ա դրսում սայլակի մեջ տենց թողնեն, իրանք մտնեն խանութ կամ սրճարան): 
> 
> Էդ գիրք կարդալու փաստը մի քիչ մխիթարում ա: Մեկ էլ էն, որ մտնում ես ակումբ ու գրառումներ ես անում  Բայց չգիտեմ, որ մտածում եմ՝ առնվազն կես տարի էրեխուց էն կողմ կյանք չի լինելու, սարսափում եմ: Ու դրանից հետո էլ կյանքս իրա շուրջն ա պտտվելու: Եսիմ է:


Մի սարսափի, Բյուր։ Հիշի, որ կանանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունն անցնում ա դրա միջով, էդ թվում և բազմաթիվ գործնական ու կարիերային նվիրված կանայք, հետևաբար դու ինչո՞վ ես իրանցից պակաս, որ չկարողանաս ու չանես։

----------

Ariadna (01.09.2016), Մուշու (14.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2016), Վոլտերա (29.08.2016)

----------


## Tiger29

Մայրության (հայրության) հակառակ կողմը կա նաև չափահասության տարիքում:
Բերեմ մի քանի օրինակ`

1. 16-18 տարեկան (Հայաստանում մինչև 20) ` ով ապրում է ծնողների հետ ու ոչ մի բեռ չկա իր ուսերին
2. 16-18 տարեկան (Հայաստանում մինչև 20)` ով ուզում է առանձնանալ ծնողներից
3. 18 տարեկան` ում ծնողն է առանձնացնում իրենից

Պարզ է, որ կյանքի էս փուլում նոր չափահաս դարձած մարդու մոտ առաջանում են մեծ և փոքր խնդիրներ ու էս խնդիրների լուծման մեջ էլ է երևում ծնողի դերը: Օրինակ ծնող կլինի <<կների>> երեխային, կփորձի իրա վրա վերցնել խնդիրը, ծնող կա` կհրաժարվի, կթողնի երեխան ինքնուրույն դուրս գա էդ իրավիճակից: Ոչ մեկս չենք կարող ասել որն է ճիշտ, որը սխալ, որովհետև մի դեպքում վերցնում ես երեխայիդ <<ես>>-ը, դարձնում քեզանից կախված, մյուս դեպքում էլ կարող է էնպիսի վիճակի հասնել խնդիրը, որի լուծումները արդեն չլինեն: Ճիշտ է, կլինի միջին տարբերակ, բայց դե դրան հասնելը գրեթե անհնարին է:

2-րդ ու 3-րդ կետը ես ավելի շատ պատկերացնում եմ էսպես` միայնակ կին, ով ունի երեխա (հիմնականում մոր մոտ է մնում երեխան):
Նման մարդիկ ունենում են իրենց առանձին տարածությունը, որը ոչ մեկի հետ չեն ուզում կիսեն կամ կախված լինեն մեկից: Երեխային թողնելով բաց ծով, գտնում են, որ իրենց առաքելությունը արդեն մեծ մասամբ ավարտված է:

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, շատ հավես ա լինելու հաստատ, մի վախեցիր. ես որ ոչ մի վատ հիշողություն չունեմ  :Smile: 
Բնազդներն էլ օգնելու են, որ էդ ամենը բեռի չվերածվի: Հետն էլ նենց հավես ա ամեն օր էդ պստիկ մարդուն ճանաչելը ու իր կողքին լինելը: 

Կոնկրետ ինձ համար հղիությունն ավելի ծանր փորձություն էր, քան հետոն: Սոնյան գիշերները չէր զարթնում, էդ իհարկե ահագին մեծ պլյուս էր: Մենք քնելուց առաջ իրիկունը իր ամբողջ մարմինը մանկական յուղերով մերսում էինք. իր դուրը շատ գալիս էր ու լրիվ թմրում, քնում էր ամբողջ գիշեր: 

Կրծքով կերակրելու վերաբերյալ: Դու Եվրոպայում ես, քեզ հիվանդանոցում հաստատ նախապես հարցնելու են՝ պատրաստվում ես կրծքով կերակրել, թե չէ: Եթե չէ, ոչ ոք քեզ թարս չի նայելու, հանգիստ ընդունելու են որոշումդ: Էնպես չի, որ ես դա խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ էդ էլ ա տարբերակ: Ու շատ կանայք գնում են դրան՝ հատուկ ազատությունը չսահմանափակելու նպատակով: Շշով կերակրվող երեխան քեզնից կախված չի. կարող ես թողնել հարազատներից մեկի մոտ ու գնալ քո գործերով: Համ էլ իրենք ավելի արագ են կշտանում ու ավելի շատ են քնում: Նորից եմ ասում, ասածս որպես խորհուրդ չընկալվի. ուղղակի էդ էլ հնարավոր տարբերակ ա, եթե էդքան սարսափում ես բալիկին կպած լինելուց:

Ուղղակի երեխայի ծնվելուց սկսած էսպես թե էնպես ազատությունդ կտրուկ սահմանափակվելու ա. մենակ սկիզբը չի, էդպես մնալու ա՝ մինչև իր ինքնուրույն դառնալը: Արդեն ամեն քայլ անելուց առաջ պիտի մտածես՝ ոնց հարմարացնես իր հետ: Էդ ինձ մոտ արդեն հինգ տարի ա. ամեն րոպես պլանավորված ա, որ Սոնյայի գրաֆիկի հետ համընկնի: Բայց դրան էլ քիչ-քիչ հարմարվում ես, հատկապես եթե մենակ չես, էդքան էլ սարսափելի չի  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.08.2016), Աթեիստ (14.08.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

ես էլ հավելեմ, որ հիմա սլինգը ահագին փրկություն է մամաների համար։ երեխային կապում ես կրծքիդ վրա ու կարողանում անել գրեթե ամեն ինչ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, շատ հավես ա լինելու հաստատ, մի վախեցիր. ես որ ոչ մի վատ հիշողություն չունեմ 
> Բնազդներն էլ օգնելու են, որ էդ ամենը բեռի չվերածվի: Հետն էլ նենց հավես ա ամեն օր էդ պստիկ մարդուն ճանաչելը ու իր կողքին լինելը: 
> 
> Կոնկրետ ինձ համար հղիությունն ավելի ծանր փորձություն էր, քան հետոն: Սոնյան գիշերները չէր զարթնում, էդ իհարկե ահագին մեծ պլյուս էր: Մենք քնելուց առաջ իրիկունը իր ամբողջ մարմինը մանկական յուղերով մերսում էինք. իր դուրը շատ գալիս էր ու լրիվ թմրում, քնում էր ամբողջ գիշեր: 
> 
> Կրծքով կերակրելու վերաբերյալ: Դու Եվրոպայում ես, քեզ հիվանդանոցում հաստատ նախապես հարցնելու են՝ պատրաստվում ես կրծքով կերակրել, թե չէ: Եթե չէ, ոչ ոք քեզ թարս չի նայելու, հանգիստ ընդունելու են որոշումդ: Էնպես չի, որ ես դա խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ էդ էլ ա տարբերակ: Ու շատ կանայք գնում են, դրան՝ հատուկ ազատությունը չսահմանափակելու նպատակով: Շշով կերակրվող երեխան քեզնից կախված չի. կարող ես թողնել հարազատներից մեկի մոտ ու գնալ քո գործերով: Համ էլ իրենք ավելի արագ են կշտանում ու ավելի շատ են քնում: Նորից եմ ասում, ասածս որպես խորհուրդ չընկալվի. ուղղակի էդ էլ հնարավոր տարբերակ ա, եթե էդքան սարսափում ես բալիկին կպած լինելուց:
> 
> Ուղղակի երեխայի ծնվելուց սկսած էսպես թե էնպես ազատությունդ կտրուկ սահմանափակվելու ա. մենակ սկիզբը չի, էդպես մնալու ա՝ մինչև իր ինքնուրույն դառնալը: Արդեն ամեն քայլ անելուց առաջ պիտի մտածես՝ ոնց հարմարացնես իր հետ: Էդ ինձ մոտ արդն հինգ տարի ա. ամեն րոպես պլանավորված ա, որ Սոնյայի գրաֆիկի հետ համընկնի: Բայց դրան էլ քիչ-քիչ հարմարվում ես, հատկապես եթե մենակ չես, էդքան էլ սարսափելի չի


Ռիփ, ես բժիշկ մարդ եմ, արհեստական կերակրման մասին գիտեմ ու կտրականապես դրան դեմ եմ հազար ու մի պատճառով: Նենց որ դա տարբերակ չի ինձ համար: Էն ա, վերևում էլ եմ գրել, որ անելուց պետք ա նորմալ անել: Թե չէ երեխա ունենալ ու արհեստական կերի վրա նստացնել... Ոչ մի դեպքում:

----------

GriFFin (15.08.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Առաջին երկուսիս ժամանակ ամեն ինչ շատ թեթև եմ տարել։ Իսկ հիմա անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ ա մեծանալու պուճուրս։ Չէ, նենց չի, որ հոգնել եմ մամայությունից։ Թողեին, հենց հիմա կփորձեի հղիանալ ու մի բալիկ էլ ունենալ։ Ուղղակի տվյալ դեպքում Տրդատը ահավոր ձևով ա ինձ կպած։ Ես արդեն «խեղդվում» եմ իրա սիրուց։ Ինքը ջրի կողքը կանգնած լինի, պիտի ինձնից թույլատվություն հարցնի, որ ջուր խմի։ Կամ գետնին բան ա ընկնում, ցույց ա տալիս ու սպասում, որ ասեմ վերցնի… Իրա քնելու մասին չասեմ… 
Ես ինձ վատ մամա չեմ համարում, բայց կան պահեր, երբ պետք ա երեխեքից հանգստանաս, որ ուժեր ձեռք բերես հետո էլի իրանց հետ զբաղվելու, հոգսերը հոգալու համար։ Ես նման հնարավորություններն աշխատում եմ ձեռքիցս բաց չթողնել։ 

Տնից աշխատանք վերադառնալու պահով՝ Կորյունը դեռ չէր ծնվել, մտածում էի ծնվելուց 6 ամիս հետո գործի կվերադառնամ։ 10 ամիս հետո վերադարձա, 2 ամիս էլի աշխատեցի։ Բայց էդ երկու ամիսը մի տեսակ դատարկություն ոնց որ լիներ, որ չէի տեսնում, թե երեխես ինչ արեց էդ օրը, ինչ նոր ձեռքբերումներ ունեցավ։

----------

Apsara (15.08.2016), ivy (14.08.2016), John (15.08.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ռիփ, ես բժիշկ մարդ եմ, արհեստական կերակրման մասին գիտեմ ու կտրականապես դրան դեմ եմ հազար ու մի պատճառով: Նենց որ դա տարբերակ չի ինձ համար: Էն ա, վերևում էլ եմ գրել, որ անելուց պետք ա նորմալ անել: Թե չէ երեխա ունենալ ու արհեստական կերի վրա նստացնել... Ոչ մի դեպքում:





> ես էլ հավելեմ, որ հիմա սլինգը ահագին փրկություն է մամաների համար։ երեխային կապում ես կրծքիդ վրա ու կարողանում անել գրեթե ամեն ինչ։


Կերակրումը սլինգով  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (14.08.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Բյուր, իսկ վաբշե, երեխեն ինչի՞դ ա պետք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իսկ վաբշե, երեխեն ինչի՞դ ա պետք։


Կենսաբանական բնազդներ են  :Jpit:  Ուզում եմ իմ գենետիկայով մեկին մեծացնեմ, դաստիարակեմ, տեսնեմ ոնց ա մարդ դառնում:

----------

Զաքար (15.08.2016), Մուշու (15.08.2016), Վոլտերա (29.08.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. խնդրում եմ այս թեմայում աննրբանկատ կատակներից ու դիտողություններից զերծ մնալ։ Թեման տեղից նուրբ է, ու մեկին սրամիտ ու դիպուկ թվացող կատակները մյուսի համար կարող են վիրավորական ու անընդունելի լինել։ Նմանատիպ գրառումները ջնջվել են, հաջորդ անգամ նաև տուգանվելու են։ Խնդրում եմ գրառումներ անել միայն բուն թեմայով ու աշխատելով չվիրավորել որևէ մեկին։*

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բյուր, ես գրելիս ավելի շատ ծանր կողմերի վրա էի կենտրոնացել, ուղղակի, իբր, ասեցի՝ փորձեմ քեզ քիչ թե շատ նախապատրաստել դժվարություններին  :Jpit: , բայց երևի շատ բացասական ստացվեց ընդհանուր... Իրականում դրականն ավելի շատ ա, էդ հաստատ։ 

Օրինակ, էնքան հավես ա հետևել, թե ոնց ա մեծանում երեխան. հատկապես սկզբնական շրջանում ամեն օր նկատում ես փոփոխությունը. ոնց որ բառացիորեն աչքիդ առաջ մեծանա  :Love: ։ Դիմագծերը քիչ–քիչ հստականում ու որոշակիանում են, օր–օրի ավելի ու ավելի ա սիրունանում, նմանվում մարդու։ Դե, պահվածքի մասին էլ չեմ ասում. օր–օրի սկսում ա ավելի շատ բաներ ընկալել, զգալ, անել։ Հատկապես առաջին տարին բազմաթիվ «առաջին անգամներ»–ի շրջան ա, էն որ ամեն ինչի առաջին անգամով աշխարհի չափ ուրախանում ես, ու էդ ամենը տպավորվում ա մեջդ մեկընդմիշտ. թե երբ առաջին անգամ ժպտաց քեզ, երբ ծիծաղեց, երբ նստեց, երբ կանգնեց, երբ քայլեց, երբ առաջին բառն ասեց և այլն։ Մի խոսքով՝ մի ամբողջ աշխարհ ունես բացահայտելու  :Smile: ։ Ու էդ ամենը տեսնելով՝ նաև ավելի հստակ տեսնում ես, թե էդ կրածդ բոլոր դժվարությունները հանուն ինչի են։

----------

Apsara (15.08.2016), CactuSoul (15.08.2016), Cassiopeia (14.08.2016), GriFFin (15.08.2016), John (15.08.2016), Sambitbaba (07.09.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Աթեիստ (14.08.2016), Զաքար (15.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2016), Ռուֆուս (15.08.2016)

----------


## Apsara

Ես կերազեի, որ ինձ ինչ–որ մեկը դժվարությունների մասին նախազգուշացներ, այդ ժամանակ առաջին բալիկիս հետ կրած զրկանքներս տենց ծանր չէի տանի, իսկ այ 2րդ և 3րդ բալիկներին վայելել եմ, լուրջ, ամենաչնչին բանն էլ երեխայի հետ կապված կարելի է անիմացությունից վատ ընկալել, իսկ փորձի դեպքում ուրախանալ։ 
Բոլորիս գրառումները Բյուրին են ուղղված, Բյուր ջան, եթե քո բնազդը քեզ հուշում է, որ մայր դառնաս, չնայած իմ կարծիքով սիրտդ է հուշում, լսիր իրեն։ Չես փոշմանի ոչ մի դեպքում, քո սեղծագործ բնույթի համար մի նոր մուզաներով լի տիեզերք կբացվի, ոնց որ առաջին սերն ա լինում։ Հետո դժվարությունները ահագին ուժեղացնում են քեզ, սկսում ես զարմանալ, թե դու ինչերի ես ընդունակ։
հ.գ. Ուզում ես իմանալ ինչ բան է լինել Աստված՝ երեխա ունեցիր, նա մայրիկին այդպես է նկալում իր առաջին 2-3 տարիների ընթացքում։

----------

Cassiopeia (15.08.2016), Ուլուանա (15.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կերազեի, որ ինձ ինչ–որ մեկը դժվարությունների մասին նախազգուշացներ, այդ ժամանակ առաջին բալիկիս հետ կրած զրկանքներս տենց ծանր չէի տանի, իսկ այ 2րդ և 3րդ բալիկներին վայելել եմ, լուրջ, ամենաչնչին բանն էլ երեխայի հետ կապված կարելի է անիմացությունից վատ ընկալել, իսկ փորձի դեպքում ուրախանալ։ 
> Բոլորիս գրառումները Բյուրին են ուղղված, Բյուր ջան, եթե քո բնազդը քեզ հուշում է, որ մայր դառնաս, չնայած իմ կարծիքով սիրտդ է հուշում, լսիր իրեն։ Չես փոշմանի ոչ մի դեպքում, քո սեղծագործ բնույթի համար մի նոր մուզաներով լի տիեզերք կբացվի, ոնց որ առաջին սերն ա լինում։ Հետո դժվարությունները ահագին ուժեղացնում են քեզ, սկսում ես զարմանալ, թե դու ինչերի ես ընդունակ։
> հ.գ. Ուզում ես իմանալ ինչ բան է լինել Աստված՝ երեխա ունեցիր, նա մայրիկին այդպես է նկալում իր առաջին 2-3 տարիների ընթացքում։


Դե հա, վերջը պիտի ունենամ, բայց էս բոլոր մտքերը, անհանգստությունները, բաները նաև որոշել են տալիս, թե երբ դա անեմ ու ոնց անեմ: Առաջիկա մի տարում հաստատ չեմ ունենա: Հետո արդեն կտեսնենք:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բյուր, ամենալավը թողնել ինքնահոսի։ Նենց չի, որ հենց ուզես, կստացվի։ Դրան գումարած 9 ամիս ունենում ես, որ լրիվ համակերպվես նոր վիճակիդ։ Իսկ էդ լրիվ հերիք ա թե հոգեպես, թե ֆիզիկապես պատրաստվելու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ամենալավը թողնել ինքնահոսի։ Նենց չի, որ հենց ուզես, կստացվի։ Դրան գումարած 9 ամիս ունենում ես, որ լրիվ համակերպվես նոր վիճակիդ։ Իսկ էդ լրիվ հերիք ա թե հոգեպես, թե ֆիզիկապես պատրաստվելու։


Իմ աշխատանքը նենց ա, որ չեմ կարա ինքնահոսի թողնեմ: Այսինքն, ինքնահոսի կարամ թողնեմ մենակ էն ժամանակ, երբ որոշ լուրջ խնդիրներ (Էդ թվում՝ բնակարանային) լուծված լինեն:

----------


## Freeman

Ժող չյոտը լավ բաներ եք գրել, ես սպասում էի, որ սենց վերնագրով թեման ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի :դ
Թե՞ Բյուրին չեք ուզում վախացնեք :դ
Բյուր ջան, կարևորը առողջ լինի :դ

----------

CactuSoul (16.08.2016), Cassiopeia (15.08.2016), GriFFin (15.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող չյոտը լավ բաներ եք գրել, ես սպասում էի, որ սենց վերնագրով թեման ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի :դ
> Թե՞ Բյուրին չեք ուզում վախացնեք :դ
> Բյուր ջան, կարևորը առողջ լինի :դ


Տղերքն էս թեմայում բայց ինչ ներվայնացնող են  :Jpit:  Ռուբ ջան, ախր մենք չենք խոսում՝ էրեխեն ոնց լինի, մենք ստեղ մամաների առողջությունից ենք խոսում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող չյոտը լավ բաներ եք գրել, ես սպասում էի, որ սենց վերնագրով թեման ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի :դ


Հա, շուտով հետաքրքիր կդառնա։ Ես պլանավորում եմ լիքը վախենալու բաներ գրել էս թեմայում և մյուսներին էլ դրդել նույնն անելուն  :LOL: ։ Ուղղակի մի պահ թեման շեղվեց Բյուրի ուղղությամբ, բայց ընդհանրապես հա, էս թեմայում ավելի շատ խնդիրների մասին ա նախատեսվում գրել, քան պուպուշ բաների, որովհետև պուպուշ բաների մասին ամեն քայլափոխի էլ կարդում ենք, բոլորը հիմնականում նման բաներն են գրում ու ցույց տալիս ուրիշներին, ու շատերը, կողքից նայելով, տպավորություն են ստանում, թե ուրիշների մոտ ամեն ինչ շատ պուպուշ ա ու միայն պուպուշ ա, մենակ իրանք են, որ խնդիրներ ունեն։ Էս թեման էդ միֆը ցրելու նպատակ ունի։ Ու շատ հուսով եմ, որ դա անողը միայն ես չեմ լինի  :Jpit: ։

Ի դեպ, էստեղ կարող ենք ոչ միայն սեփական կամ այլոց փորձերի վրա հիմնված գրառումներ անել, այլև թեմային համապատասխան նյութեր տեղադրել՝ հոդվածների, տեսանյութերի կամ դրանց հղումների տեսքով։ Ու ինչքան շատ լինեն մեկնաբանությունները, էնքան լավ։

----------

Apsara (15.08.2016), Cassiopeia (15.08.2016), Freeman (15.08.2016)

----------


## Freeman

> Տղերքն էս թեմայում բայց ինչ ներվայնացնող են  Ռուբ ջան, ախր մենք չենք խոսում՝ էրեխեն ոնց լինի, մենք ստեղ մամաների առողջությունից ենք խոսում:


Հա դե մայրության փորձ շատ քիչ ունեմ  :Jpit: 
Մամաների մասին էլ վատ-վատ բաներ չկան գրած է, հենա սաղ գրել են կայֆ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կարդում եմ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա դե մայրության փորձ շատ քիչ ունեմ 
> Մամաների մասին էլ վատ-վատ բաներ չկան գրած է, հենա սաղ գրել են կայֆ ա


Ես մի քիչ գրել էի վատ բաներ, բայց ինձ ոչ ոք չսատարեց  :Cray: ։


Մի հատ հանդուգն առաջարկ եմ ուզում անել. եկեք ամեն մեկս գրենք, թե մայրության հետ կապված ինչ մտքերի, զգացողությունների ու արարքների համար ենք մեզ մեղավոր զգում/զգացել մեր երեխաների հետ առնչվելիս՝ նրանց ծնված օրվանից մինչև հիմա։ Պայմանավորվում ենք, որ ոչ ոք ոչ ոքի չի քննադատելու, չի մեղադրելու, որքան էլ գրվածը ձեզ սխալ, անհասկանալի կամ անընդունելի թվա. ցանկացած խոստովանություն համարվելու է նորմալ ու բնական։ Միայն թե էնպիսի բաներ չարժե գրել, որոնց համար ձեզ մեղավոր եք զգում, բայց իրականում ձեզնից կախված չի, օրինակ՝ որ չեք կարողանում ձեր երեխաներին ֆինանսապես կամ այլ առումով ապահովել էնպես, ինչպես կուզենայիք կամ ինչպես հարկն է։ Հուսով եմ՝ հասկանալի է, թե խոսքն ինչ տիպի բաների մասին է։ Նորից ասեմ, որ աննրբանկատ սրամտությունները, մեղմ ասած, չեն ողջունվում ու ջնջվելու են համապատասխան հետևանքներով։

Շուտով ես էլ կգրեմ։

----------

Apsara (18.08.2016), Cassiopeia (16.08.2016), Freeman (16.08.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Մուշու (17.08.2016), Նիկեա (16.08.2016)

----------


## ivy

Ան, դու մի տեսակ որոշել ես քեզ համար, որ էդ վատ բաները անխուսափելի են, ու ով որ դրա մասին չի խոսում, կամ ուղղակի նախընտրում է լռել կամ ստում է՝ մենակ պուպուշ բաներ պատմելով: 
Էդ նենց նման է իմ՝ ամուսնության մասին ունեցած պատկերացումներին. մի քանի տարի առաջ, երբ դեռ ամուսնացած էի, ու կողքից ամուսնացած զույգերը պուպուշ-մուպուշ բաներ էին գրում իրենց ամուսնական կյանքի կամ իրենց հարաբերությունների մասին, ես նենց համոզված էի, որ դա հնարավոր չի, որ կամ մի բան թաքցնում են կամ չգիտեմ ինչ: Հիմա, երբ էդ թեմայից արդեն հեռու եմ, շատ լավ էլ հավանական են թվում բոլոր պատմությունները իդեալական ամուսնությունների ու սիրուն հարաբերությունների մասին: 
Ուզում եմ ասել՝ դու իզուր ես էդպես ինքդ քեզ համար որոշել, որ լրիվ պուպուշ մամայություն հնարավոր չի: Որ մարդիկ ինչ-որ բան թաքցնում են և այլն: Էդ նրանից չի, որ իրենց մոտ ամեն ինչ կատարյալ է, էդ զուտ մարդու վերաբերմունքն է իր մամայության հանդեպ: 

Օրինակ՝ էդ քո ասած մեղքի զգացմունքն ինձ մոտ չի լինում: Ուրիշ բացասական զգացմունքներ լինում են երբեմն, դրանց մասին քիչ անց կգրեմ, բայց կոնկրետ մեղքի զգացում չեմ ունենում: Ու էդ ինչպես ասեցի, նրանից չի, որ ամեն ինչ կատարյալ է ինձ մոտ, ու ամեն ինչ ճիշտ եմ անում, չէ, հաստատ չէ: Ուղղակի ես հասկանում եմ, որ սովորական մարդ եմ՝ սահմանափակ ռեսուրսներով, ու անում եմ էն, ինչ կարող եմ անել՝ վատ թե լավ, էդ է: Հնարավոր է, մի օր երբ Սոնյան մեծ լինի, ինձ ինչ-որ բաներում մեղադրի, ասի՝ գիտես ինչ, էս ու էս բաները լավ չես արել, ու հնարավոր է էդ ժամանակ ունենամ մեղքի զգացում, բայց կարող է և էդ ժամանակ էլ չունենամ՝ հենց նույն բանի գիտակցմամբ, որ ես ընդամենը հասարական մահկանացում եմ, ոնց որ և բոլորը, ու կատարյալ լինել չեմ/չէի կարող: 

Ի դեպ, էդ մեղքի զգացման վերաբերյալ մի քիչ էլ որպես երեխա գրեմ, այսինքն՝ հակառակ կողմից: Մամաս երբեմն ինձ ինչ-որ բաներ է պատմում, թե ոնց է անցյալում իր արած կամ չարած ինչ-որ բաների պատճառով իմ հանդեպ մեղքի զգացում ունեցել կամ հիմա ունի: Երբ լսում եմ, մեկ-մեկ լրիվ ապշում եմ, թե ինչքան է ինքն իրեն տանջել ինչ-որ մտքերով, ինչ-որ արարքների համար, որոնք ես բացարձակապես չեմ հիշում ու ընդհանրապես ոչ մի ազդեցություն չեն ունեցել ինձ վրա: Իսկ այ էն բաները, որոնք իսկապես ազդել են վրաս (վատ իմաստով), ինքը շատ հաճախ չի էլ հիշում կամ չի էլ նկատել: 
Ուզում եմ ասել, որ մամայության հետ կապված էդ բոլոր մտքերն ու մեղքի զգացմունքը մամաների սեփական դատողություններն են. իրենք երբեք չգիտեն՝ երեխայի վրա դա իրականում ինչ ազդեցություն է թողնում: Դրա համար, պետք չի սեփական կայնքը էդքան ծանրացնել՝ բոլոր էդ մեղքի զգացմուքններով. միևնույն է հաստատ չգիտես՝ որն էր լավը, որը չէ: Մի օր գուցե մի էնպիսի բանի համար երեխադ քեզ մեղադրի, որ մտքովդ չէր էլ անցել: Արժի ուղղակի գիտակցել, որ ոչ մեկս էլ կատարյալ չենք ու փորձում ենք հնարավորինս լավն անել, բայց դե սխալներ էսպես թե էնպես լինում են, ու դա սարսափելի չի. էդպես բոլորի մոտ է: 

Ինձ մոտ ուրիշ տեսակի բացասական զգացմունքներ են լինում, դրանց մասին արդեն նախորդ էջում մի քիչ գրել եմ: Էն, որ մեկ-մեկ ուղղակի հոգնում եմ մամա լինելուց: Որ սեփական կյանքի ու երեխայի միջև շպագատը մեկ-մեկ սպանում է ուղղակի: Որ երբեմն տուն եմ գալիս՝ հոգնած-ջարդված, ու ոչ ոքի տեսնել չեմ ուզում՝ ուզում է երեխա լինի, ով ուզում է լինի: Որ երբեմն ուզում եմ ուղղակի փռվել բազմոցին ու մի ախմախ սերիալ նայել կամ իրիկունը մի տեղ գնալ՝ լրիվ սպոնտան: Ու լինում են օրեր, երբ մամա լինելու ոչ ուժ ունեմ, ոչ հավես: Դրա համար գրել էի արդեն, որ եթե լրիվ պատկերացնեի, թե ինչ է նշանակում երեխա ունենալ, գուցե և մի անգամ էլ լավ մտածեի՝ ունենալ, թե չունենալ երեխա: 
Բայց ինքը կա, ու ես իրեն աշխարհում ամենաշատն եմ սիրում, ու դա երևի թե ամենակարևորն է:

----------

Apsara (18.08.2016), CactuSoul (16.08.2016), Cassiopeia (16.08.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Tiger29 (17.08.2016), Աթեիստ (16.08.2016), Մուշու (17.08.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մեղքի զգացում ունեմ  :Smile:  աղջկաս մի տեսակ ուրիշ ձև եմ սիրում։ Տղաներին էլ եմ շատ սիրում, ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ իրենց համար լավագույնը լինի։ Բայց դե Աստղն ուրիշ ա…
Ամենայն հավանականությամբ էս սերն էլ ա մեղքի զգացումի վրա հիմնված։ Աստղը մի տարեկան էր, երբ Տրդատով հղիացա։ Բարդ հղիության պատճառով չէր թույլատրվում նույնիսկ նստած վիճակում Աստղին գրկել։ Իսկ նա դեռ այնքա՜ն փոքր էր, էնքա՜ն սիրո կարիք ուներ։ Չգրկելու համար էդ մի մատ երեխուն ուղարկել եմ տատիկի տուն՝ ինձնից հեռու։ Մինչև հիմա ես ինձ մեղավոր եմ համարում, որ Աստղին փոքր հասակում զրկել եմ մայրական գուրգուրանքներից։

----------

Apsara (18.08.2016), murmushka (27.08.2016), Մուշու (17.08.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Միանամ Բյուրին, ես էլ եմ մի իրավիճակի առաջ, երբ մնացել են որոշ բաներ հստակեցնել բնակության վայրի, պայմանների, ապրուստի միջոցների հետ կապված, ու կարող է երեխա ունենալը հետաձգելու փաստարկներս սպառվեն։

Մի կարևոր հարց կա, որ ինձ առաջին հերթին հանգիստ չի տալիս։ Հայաստանից դուրս սովորելու լուրջ պլաններ ունեմ ու էդ ճանապարհին եմ, ուղղակի դա առնվազն 2, գուցե նաև +3 տարի է տևելու, իսկ ես արդեն 28 եմ դառնում։ Ինչքանո՞վ է արդարացված սպասել մինչև սովորելու նախնական պլանների ավարտը, նոր երեխա ունենալ, կամ ինչքանո՞վ է հնարավոր մի փուլի ավարտից հետո երեխա ունենալն ու ուսումը շարունակելը։ Հաշվի առեք, որ կողքիս մամա/սկեսուր չի լինելու։ Իսկ սպասելու պարագայում 33-34 տարեկան կդառնամ, նոր առաջին երեխաս կծնվի։

Հատկապես Հայաստանից դուրս ապրող մամաների կարծիքներն են հետաքրքիր, որովհետև էսպես թե էնպես գոնե առաջիկա 5-6 տարում Հայաստանից դուրս եմ ապրելու։

Էն ստանդարտ վախերն էլ չասեմ՝ սեփական անձի համար ժամանակ չունենալ, երեխայի համար լավ մամա չլինել, ներվային նոպաներ, ինքնատիրապետումը կորցնելու վախ (մեկ-մեկ ուրիշների երեխաների ու իրենց մամաների պահվածքից նենց եմ հիստերիկանում, որ սարսափում եմ իմն ունենալ)։

----------

Apsara (26.08.2016)

----------


## Freeman

> Միանամ Բյուրին, ես էլ եմ մի իրավիճակի առաջ, երբ մնացել են որոշ բաներ հստակեցնել բնակության վայրի, պայմանների, ապրուստի միջոցների հետ կապված, ու կարող է երեխա ունենալը հետաձգելու փաստարկներս սպառվեն։
> 
> Մի կարևոր հարց կա, որ ինձ առաջին հերթին հանգիստ չի տալիս։ Հայաստանից դուրս սովորելու լուրջ պլաններ ունեմ ու էդ ճանապարհին եմ, ուղղակի դա առնվազն 2, գուցե նաև +3 տարի է տևելու, իսկ ես արդեն 28 եմ դառնում։ Ինչքանո՞վ է արդարացված սպասել մինչև սովորելու նախնական պլանների ավարտը, նոր երեխա ունենալ, կամ ինչքանո՞վ է հնարավոր մի փուլի ավարտից հետո երեխա ունենալն ու ուսումը շարունակելը։ Հաշվի առեք, որ կողքիս մամա/սկեսուր չի լինելու։ Իսկ սպասելու պարագայում 33-34 տարեկան կդառնամ, նոր առաջին երեխաս կծնվի։
> 
> Հատկապես Հայաստանից դուրս ապրող մամաների կարծիքներն են հետաքրքիր, որովհետև էսպես թե էնպես գոնե առաջիկա 5-6 տարում Հայաստանից դուրս եմ ապրելու։
> 
> Էն ստանդարտ վախերն էլ չասեմ՝ սեփական անձի համար ժամանակ չունենալ, երեխայի համար լավ մամա չլինել, ներվային նոպաներ, ինքնատիրապետումը կորցնելու վախ (մեկ-մեկ ուրիշների երեխաների ու իրենց մամաների պահվածքից նենց եմ հիստերիկանում, որ սարսափում եմ իմն ունենալ)։


33-ը նորմալ ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միանամ Բյուրին, ես էլ եմ մի իրավիճակի առաջ, երբ մնացել են որոշ բաներ հստակեցնել բնակության վայրի, պայմանների, ապրուստի միջոցների հետ կապված, ու կարող է երեխա ունենալը հետաձգելու փաստարկներս սպառվեն։
> 
> Մի կարևոր հարց կա, որ ինձ առաջին հերթին հանգիստ չի տալիս։ Հայաստանից դուրս սովորելու լուրջ պլաններ ունեմ ու էդ ճանապարհին եմ, ուղղակի դա առնվազն 2, գուցե նաև +3 տարի է տևելու, իսկ ես արդեն 28 եմ դառնում։ Ինչքանո՞վ է արդարացված սպասել մինչև սովորելու նախնական պլանների ավարտը, նոր երեխա ունենալ, կամ ինչքանո՞վ է հնարավոր մի փուլի ավարտից հետո երեխա ունենալն ու ուսումը շարունակելը։ Հաշվի առեք, որ կողքիս մամա/սկեսուր չի լինելու։ Իսկ սպասելու պարագայում 33-34 տարեկան կդառնամ, նոր առաջին երեխաս կծնվի։
> 
> Հատկապես Հայաստանից դուրս ապրող մամաների կարծիքներն են հետաքրքիր, որովհետև էսպես թե էնպես գոնե առաջիկա 5-6 տարում Հայաստանից դուրս եմ ապրելու։
> 
> Էն ստանդարտ վախերն էլ չասեմ՝ սեփական անձի համար ժամանակ չունենալ, երեխայի համար լավ մամա չլինել, ներվային նոպաներ, ինքնատիրապետումը կորցնելու վախ (մեկ-մեկ ուրիշների երեխաների ու իրենց մամաների պահվածքից նենց եմ հիստերիկանում, որ սարսափում եմ իմն ունենալ)։


Մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ. 33-ը նորմալ ա: Ու կարծում եմ՝ պլանավորված ժամանակ երեխա ունենալն էլ ա նորմալ: Հղիության ժամանակ հեչ սթրես պետք չի, իսկ ուսանողական կյանքը տեղով մեկ սթրես ա. ոչ նորմալ բնակարանային պայմաններ ունես, ոչ գիտես՝ վերջդ ինչ ա լինելու, խառը վիճակներ են: Կարծում եմ՝ էդ առումով շատ էլ լավ արդարացված ա սպասել մինչև ուսման ավարտը: Կողքից մամա/սկեսուր չունենալն էլ էնքան էլ սարսափելի չի, այսինքն՝ կախված, թե ինչ երկիր ես գնում: Իմ շրջապատում օրինակ շատ մոտիկ ընկերներն են պետք եղած դեպքում օգնում, դայակություն անում: Ու պլյուս պապաներն էլ են ներգրավված էրեխեքի խնամքի հարցերում: Ասենք, Դանիայում դեկրետի ժամանակը երկու ծնողներն իրանք կարան որոշեն՝ ոնց բաժանեն: Հաճախ պատահում ա, որ մայրը մեկ-երկու ամսից գնում ա գործի, մնացած տասը ամիսը պապան ա էրեխուն պահում: Իսկ մսուրներն էլ համարյա ձրի են: Սաղ էրեխեքն էստեղ մի տարեկանից կամ նույնիսկ ավելի փոքր տարիքից մսուր են գնում:

----------

Apsara (26.08.2016), Cassiopeia (18.08.2016), Freeman (18.08.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Աթեիստ (18.08.2016), Մուշու (19.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (19.08.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

33 տարեկանում երեխա ունենալը նորմալ ա, եթե մի երեխա ես նախատեսում ունենալ, նկատի ունեմ 33 տարեկանում նոր սկսելը։ Բայց եթե երկու–երեք երեխա ես ուզում, նորմալ համարվող տարիքային շրջանում կարող ա չհասցնես տեղավորվել, քանի որ 35–ից արդեն ռիսկային տարիքն ա սկսվում, դե, համենայնդեպս, պաշտոնական բժշկությունը տենց ա համարում։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես անկախ էդ սահմանված տարիքային շրջաններից, բնական ա, որ ինչքան տարիքով մեծ ա կինը, էնքան ավելի մեծանում ա հավանականությունը հղիության ու ծննդաբերության խնդիրների, երեխայի բնածին արատների և այլն, նաև գլուխ են բարձրացնում ժառանգական խնդիրները։ Ճիշտ ա, մարդիկ կան, որ քառասունից հետո են սկսում երեխաներ ունենալ, ու ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա լինում։ Բայց դե ամեն դեպքում ռիսկային ա, էլի։ Էդ առումով ցանկալի ա հնարավորության դեպքում չհետաձգել։ 

Իսկ ուսանող ժամանակ հղի լինելը կամ նորածին երեխա պահելը, եթե ճկուն գրաֆիկի հնարավորություն չկա, իրոք շատ բարդ ու սթրեսային կլինի։ Ես չնայած երկու վիճակներում էլ եղել եմ և ոչ մեկ անգամ, բայց իմ դեպքում գրաֆիկս զգալի չափով կառավարելի ա եղել, կարողացել եմ ինքս ընտրել երբ, ինչ, քանի առարկա վերցնել, որ կարողանամ նորմալ համատեղել հղիության/մամայության հետ։ Հակառակ դեպքում սովորելը կհետաձգեի, բայց ոչ երեխա ունենալը  :Jpit: ։

----------

Apsara (26.08.2016), Cassiopeia (20.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (20.08.2016)

----------


## Apsara

Եկա բոբո գրառում անելու, պիտի զգուշացնեմ, որ սա իմ հոգու խորքի ամենահեռու անկյունում պահվող մտքերն են, ես գիտակցում եմ իմ մտքերը և դրանք կառավարում, բայց կիսվելը միշտ էլ թեթևացնում ա, պռոստը չեմ ուզում, որ գրառումից հետո սկսեն խրատական/համոզական ու ուրիշ տեսակ խորհուրդներ: Այսինքն խնդիր չեմ ներկայացնում, որը լուծման կարիք ունի, այլ նշում եմ էն ինչ ԵՍ կամ.... չի փոխվի

Ուրեմն ես հենց այս պահին էլ համոզված եմ, որ ամուսնությունը կատարյալ ապուշություն ա, սխալ մի բան ստեղծված հասարակության կողմից, մարդկանց իրար կապելու ու իրարից ձանձրացնեու լավ միջոց, երեխեքը քո ԵՍ-ը սպանելու, քեզ ճնշելու ու քեզանից փշրունքներ թողնելու մյուս բաներն են, բայց ես այս ամենի միջով անցնում եմ, որովհետև այդպես է ընդունված, որովհետև չունեմ այնքան ռիսկ, որ հենց էս պահին թողնեմ ու գնամ: Երեխեքի նկատմամբ պատասխանատվություն եմ զգում, պարտավորություն ու դրանք կատարում եմ առանց հաճույք զգալու, քիչ բան կա, որ սրտովս ա, մնացաը տենց ա պետք ու վսո: Եթե կյանքը հետ տային նախ երբեք կյանքս ոչ մի տղամարդու հետ չէի կապի, մանավանդ էն տղամարդու ում կսիրեի, հեռվից լրիվ հերիք ա ինձ: Երեխա կունենայի, բայց մեկը կամ վաբշե չէի ունենա, որովհետև բնույթով ծույլ եմ ու դեպրեսիվ, դա իմանալով հենց առաջին հղիության մասին իմացա  2րդ կրթություն ստանալու ճանապարհից կտրուկ ետ դարձա, ինչի՞, որովհետև ես գիտեմ ինքս ինձ, ես երբեք չէի կարողանա  համ նորմալ սովորել համ նորմալ երեխա պահել, ոչ թե մեկը կտուժեր, այլ երկուսն էլ: Իսկ երեխա ունենալը դա իմ ընտրած ճանապարհի տրամաբանական շարունակությունն էր, մյուս ճտերը ծնվեցին, որովհետև ես տնային տնտեսուհի դարձա ու ինձ այլ տեղ սավսեմ չեմ պատկերոցնում: 100 համոզված եմ, որ որպես մայր և կին  ինքս ինձ չեմ արդարացրել, խաղում եմ  դերեր ու շատ վատ եմ խաղում, հաճախ նեղացնելով մոտիկ մարդկանց, երեխաներին: Քանի որ առօրյաս ինձ համար զզվելի ա ու ես զոռով ինքնախաբեությամբ առաջ եմ քաշում, առաջանում ա գերհոգնածություն ու կուտակվում ա, հիմա լրիվ ապատիայ ա, այսինքն երեխայի լացը վրաս չի ազդում, ավելի շատ նյարդայնացնում ա: Ամենավատը, որ այդ ամենը շատ կոնկրետ գիտակցում եմ ու լուծումն էլ  իմ օբյեկտիվ իրականությունը ընդունելն ա, բայց դե չեմ ուզում: Էն պահը երբ ես մահացա, շատ հստակ զգացի, զգացի հոգեվարքի  օրերը, նույնիսկ փորձեցի ասել մոտիկներին, պատմել ինչ ա կատարվում, բայց ընթացքը չկանգնեց: Նենց որ ձգում եմ, ինչքան կարող եմ, երբ ինքնիշխանությունս բարձր ա լինում օրը ճտերի համար հիանալի ա անցնում, խաղերով լի, պարով, երգով, տունը մաքուր ա, ճաշը համով, այգի գնում ենք ու ես երեկոյան դեռ ժպտում եմ: Էսպես ամսվա մեջ 2-3 օր ա լինում: Մնացած ժամանակ հավես չեմ անի ուտելիք էլ պատրաստել, էլ ուր մնաց տուն մաքրեմ կամ այգի տանեմ: Եթե ինձ բզբզեն գոռգոռում եմ, կարող եմ ծեծել, փակվել առանձին մի 10 րոպե, նոր գնալ իրենց մոտ: Ու այս ամենին  շրջապատի համար անհասկանալի պատճառներով ոչ տնային օգնող եմ վարձում ոչ էլ դայակ ոչ էլ մանկապարտեզ եմ տանում: Իսկ հիմա պատճառները՝ մանկապարտեզ ամեն առավոտ տար երեկոյան բեր, ալարում եմ, չեմ սիրում վաղ արթնանալ: Եթե հայտնվեն վճարովի օգնականները մի հատ էլ վարձով մարմնավաճառ կբերեմ ու կգնամ տնից, որովհետև դա ինձ չի օգնի լավը դառնալ ու անել լավ բաներ, պռոստը ավելի երկար կքնեմ, ապուշ բաներով կզբաղվեմ ու երեխեքի նկատմամբ պատասխանատվությունը կգցեմ այլ մարդու վրա, կցվրվեմ հաստատ, բայց ոչ թե ֆիզիկապես այլ հոգեպես, տեղում չեմ լինի: 
Իսկ երեխեքին որ հարցնեք իմ մասին, կասեն, որ ես սաղ օրը ջղայնանում եմ, գոռգոռում եմ: Հաճախ մեծս ասում ա, մամա որ դու մեռնես պապային չենք թողնի ուրիշ մամա բերի, մամաները չար են, կամ ասում ա ինչ լավ ա որ դու տանը չէիր, ոչ մեկ չէր ջղայնանում և այլն:

----------

CactuSoul (07.09.2016), Freeman (27.08.2016), Glück (06.05.2017), ivy (27.08.2016), Quyr Qery (29.08.2016), S.L.V. (26.08.2016), Srtik (27.08.2016), Աթեիստ (27.08.2016), Արէա (27.08.2016), Յոհաննես (26.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (27.08.2016), Ուլուանա (27.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Եկա բոբո գրառում անելու, պիտի զգուշացնեմ, որ սա իմ հոգու խորքի ամենահեռու անկյունում պահվող մտքերն են, ես գիտակցում եմ իմ մտքերը և դրանք կառավարում, բայց կիսվելը միշտ էլ թեթևացնում ա, պռոստը չեմ ուզում, որ գրառումից հետո սկսեն խրատական/համոզական ու ուրիշ տեսակ խորհուրդներ: Այսինքն խնդիր չեմ ներկայացնում, որը լուծման կարիք ունի, այլ նշում եմ էն ինչ ԵՍ կամ.... չի փոխվի
> 
> Ուրեմն ես հենց այս պահին էլ համոզված եմ, որ ամուսնությունը կատարյալ ապուշություն ա, սխալ մի բան ստեղծված հասարակության կողմից, մարդկանց իրար կապելու ու իրարից ձանձրացնեու լավ միջոց, երեխեքը քո ԵՍ-ը սպանելու, քեզ ճնշելու ու քեզանից փշրունքներ թողնելու մյուս բաներն են, բայց ես այս ամենի միջով անցնում եմ, որովհետև այդպես է ընդունված, որովհետև չունեմ այնքան ռիսկ, որ հենց էս պահին թողնեմ ու գնամ: Երեխեքի նկատմամբ պատասխանատվություն եմ զգում, պարտավորություն ու դրանք կատարում եմ առանց հաճույք զգալու, քիչ բան կա, որ սրտովս ա, մնացաը տենց ա պետք ու վսո: Եթե կյանքը հետ տային նախ երբեք կյանքս ոչ մի տղամարդու հետ չէի կապի, մանավանդ էն տղամարդու ում կսիրեի, հեռվից լրիվ հերիք ա ինձ: Երեխա կունենայի, բայց մեկը կամ վաբշե չէի ունենա, որովհետև բնույթով ծույլ եմ ու դեպրեսիվ, դա իմանալով հենց առաջին հղիության մասին իմացա  2րդ կրթություն ստանալու ճանապարհից կտրուկ ետ դարձա, ինչի՞, որովհետև ես գիտեմ ինքս ինձ, ես երբեք չէի կարողանա  համ նորմալ սովորել համ նորմալ երեխա պահել, ոչ թե մեկը կտուժեր, այլ երկուսն էլ: Իսկ երեխա ունենալը դա իմ ընտրած ճանապարհի տրամաբանական շարունակությունն էր, մյուս ճտերը ծնվեցին, որովհետև ես տնային տնտեսուհի դարձա ու ինձ այլ տեղ սավսեմ չեմ պատկերոցնում: 100 համոզված եմ, որ որպես մայր և կին  ինքս ինձ չեմ արդարացրել, խաղում եմ  դերեր ու շատ վատ եմ խաղում, հաճախ նեղացնելով մոտիկ մարդկանց, երեխաներին: Քանի որ առօրյաս ինձ համար զզվելի ա ու ես զոռով ինքնախաբեությամբ առաջ եմ քաշում, առաջանում ա գերհոգնածություն ու կուտակվում ա, հիմա լրիվ ապատիայ ա, այսինքն երեխայի լացը վրաս չի ազդում, ավելի շատ նյարդայնացնում ա: Ամենավատը, որ այդ ամենը շատ կոնկրետ գիտակցում եմ ու լուծումն էլ  իմ օբյեկտիվ իրականությունը ընդունելն ա, բայց դե չեմ ուզում: Էն պահը երբ ես մահացա, շատ հստակ զգացի, զգացի հոգեվարքի  օրերը, նույնիսկ փորձեցի ասել մոտիկներին, պատմել ինչ ա կատարվում, բայց ընթացքը չկանգնեց: Նենց որ ձգում եմ, ինչքան կարող եմ, երբ ինքնիշխանությունս բարձր ա լինում օրը ճտերի համար հիանալի ա անցնում, խաղերով լի, պարով, երգով, տունը մաքուր ա, ճաշը համով, այգի գնում ենք ու ես երեկոյան դեռ ժպտում եմ: Էսպես ամսվա մեջ 2-3 օր ա լինում: Մնացած ժամանակ հավես չեմ անի ուտելիք էլ պատրաստել, էլ ուր մնաց տուն մաքրեմ կամ այգի տանեմ: Եթե ինձ բզբզեն գոռգոռում եմ, կարող եմ ծեծել, փակվել առանձին մի 10 րոպե, նոր գնալ իրենց մոտ: Ու այս ամենին  շրջապատի համար անհասկանալի պատճառներով ոչ տնային օգնող եմ վարձում ոչ էլ դայակ ոչ էլ մանկապարտեզ եմ տանում: Իսկ հիմա պատճառները՝ մանկապարտեզ ամեն առավոտ տար երեկոյան բեր, ալարում եմ, չեմ սիրում վաղ արթնանալ: Եթե հայտնվեն վճարովի օգնականները մի հատ էլ վարձով մարմնավաճառ կբերեմ ու կգնամ տնից, որովհետև դա ինձ չի օգնի լավը դառնալ ու անել լավ բաներ, պռոստը ավելի երկար կքնեմ, ապուշ բաներով կզբաղվեմ ու երեխեքի նկատմամբ պատասխանատվությունը կգցեմ այլ մարդու վրա, կցվրվեմ հաստատ, բայց ոչ թե ֆիզիկապես այլ հոգեպես, տեղում չեմ լինի: 
> Իսկ երեխեքին որ հարցնեք իմ մասին, կասեն, որ ես սաղ օրը ջղայնանում եմ, գոռգոռում եմ: Հաճախ մեծս ասում ա, մամա որ դու մեռնես պապային չենք թողնի ուրիշ մամա բերի, մամաները չար են, կամ ասում ա ինչ լավ ա որ դու տանը չէիր, ոչ մեկ չէր ջղայնանում և այլն:


Պատճառ և հետևանք: Նախ պետք էր կողմնորոշվել ինչ ես ուզում կյանքից, հետո կատարել քայլ ( տվյալ դեպքում ամուսնություն), որը կհանգեցներ ոչ ցանկալի արդյունքի ( տվյալ դեպքում ընտանիք, պատասխանատվության զգացողություն, կախվածություն ): 

Ինչ մնումա քո մոտեցմանն այս հարցում, նորմալա: Ասեմ քեզ շատերի մոտ կա նույն խնդիրը, ուղղակի մի մասն ապրումա հեքիաթի լավ վերջաբանի հույսով, մի մասն համակերպվումա ժամանակի հետ, իսկ մյուս մասը շարունակումա ապրել ինքնախաբեությամբ: Շատ քչերն են, որ իսկապես իրենց երջանկությունը գտնում են հենց ընտանիք կազմելով, դա հիմնականում էն մարդիկ են, որոնց կյանքի նպատակը հենց դայա, մնացած դեպքերում ընտանիքը հանդիսանումա արգելք լիարժեք կյանքի համար:

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), Աթեիստ (27.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (27.08.2016)

----------


## ivy

Վարդ, իսկ դու ուզո՞ւմ ես, որ ինչ-որ բան փոխվի ու հավատո՞ւմ ես, որ հնարավոր կլինի փոխել, թե համակերպվել ես, որ էդպես էլ պիտի մնա:

Ես նենց ախմախ օպտիմիստ եմ ու նենց եմ հավատում, որ ամեն իրավիճակից էլ լավ ելք կա: Ու եթե չհավատայի դրան, երևի էն աշխատանքն էլ չէի ընտրի, որ ընտրել եմ: 

Իսկ խոստովանությանդ համար քեզ մի հատ մեծ ու տաք գըրկ:

----------

Apsara (27.08.2016), Cassiopeia (27.08.2016), Շինարար (27.08.2016), Ուլուանա (28.08.2016)

----------


## Արէա

Տրամադրվածության հարց ա։

Փոխարեն մտածելը. թե ինչ լավ կլիներ եթե ամուսնացած չլինեիր ու երեխաներ չլինեին (իրականում բոլորովին էլ ավելի լավ չէր լինելու, որովհետև էդ ժամանակ էլ մտածելու էիր թե ինչ լավ կլիներ եթե ամուսնացած ու երեխաներ ունեցած լինեիր), ճիշտ կլինի մտածել թե ինչ լավ է լինելու մի քանի տարի հետո, երբ երեխաներն էլ էդքան խնամք չեն պահանջելու ու դու բավարար ազատ ժամանակ ես ունենալու սպորտով զբաղվելու, լողավազան հաճախելու, գիրք կարդալու, նոր մասնագիտություն սովորելու և այլն։

Չգիտեմ, ինձ բոլոր դժվար ժամանակաշրջաններում միշտ օգնել ա մտածելը թե կոնկրետ էս շրջանից հետո ինչ լավ ա լինելու։
Ուղղակի պետք ա աշխատել, որպեսզի դժվար պահերը ոչ թե կոտրեն ապագայի մոտիվացիան, այլ ավելի ամրապնդեն։

----------

Apsara (27.08.2016), Cassiopeia (27.08.2016), GriFFin (28.08.2016), ivy (28.08.2016), Sambitbaba (27.08.2016), Աթեիստ (27.08.2016), Մուշու (27.08.2016), Ուլուանա (28.08.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Վարդ, իսկ դու ուզո՞ւմ ես, որ ինչ-որ բան փոխվի ու հավատո՞ւմ ես, որ հնարավոր կլինի փոխել, թե համակերպվել ես, որ էդպես էլ պիտի մնա:
> 
> Ես նենց ախմախ օպտիմիստ եմ ու նենց եմ հավատում, որ ամեն իրավիճակից էլ լավ ելք կա: Ու եթե չհավատայի դրան, երևի էն աշխատանքն էլ չէի ընտրի, որ ընտրել եմ: 
> 
> Իսկ խոստովանությանդ համար քեզ մի հատ մեծ ու տաք գըրկ:


Ելք, իհարկե, կա, Այվ ջան, բայց այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ դու ինքդ այդ ելքի վրա մի մեծ կողպեք չես կախել: Իսկ գիտե՞ս, թե որն է այդ կողպեքը... Երբ ինքդ քեզ համոզել ես, որ շատ լավ գիտես, թե քո վաղվա օրն ինչպիսին էր... 

Հիշողություններ ապագայի մասին` սա է Վարդի դիրքորոշումը: Ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով նա որոշել է, որ շատ լավ գիտի, թե ինչպիսին է ինքը լինելու վաղը, ինչ է ասելու, ինչ է անելու, ինչ է մտածելու... Այսինքն, ոչ մի շանս չի թողնում իրեն և իր մոտիկներին ապրել վաղվա օրն այնպիսին, ինչպիսին այն կարող էր լինել առանց նախապես գրված սցենարի...

Կներես, Վարդ ջան, եթե հանկարծ կոպիտ կհնչի, բայց քեզ նեղացնել չեմ ուզում: Հակառակը, ես էլ` Այվիի պես խոնարհվում եմ քո համարձակության առջև, քանզի իրոք, կարծում եմ, որ որոշակի համարձակություն է անհրաժեշտ նման կարգի խոստովանությունների համար: Եվ ինչպես նա, ես էլ կուզենայի իմանալ. դու ուզու՞մ ես, որ ինչ-որ բան փոխվի...

----------

Apsara (27.08.2016), Cassiopeia (27.08.2016), ivy (28.08.2016), Աթեիստ (27.08.2016), Մուշու (27.08.2016), Ուլուանա (28.08.2016)

----------


## ivy

Որ պատկերացնում եմ ինձ նույն իրավիճակում` երեք փոքր երեխա, ես չեմ աշխատում, իրենք մանկապարտեզ  չեն գնում, ամբողջ օրը տանն ենք միասին, դեռ մի հատ էլ պիտի եփեմ, հավաքեմ, մաքրեմ ու տենց ամեն օր, կգժվեի ես երևի։ Մենք բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք, մեզ մեր անձնական ժամանակն ա պետք։
Եթե մանկապարտեզի հնարավորություն կա, արժի օգտվել։ Բալիկներին էլ լավ կլինի տարեկիցների հետ շփվելը, մաման էլ իր ժամանակը կունենա` իր հետաքրքրություններով զբաղվելու, նոր բան սովորելու կամ աշխատելու։
Ընդհանրապես, երեք ու ավել երեխաներ ունեցող մամաները` աշխատող, թե չաշխատող, լրիվ հերոս են։ Ես սկի երկրորդը պատկերացնել չեմ կարողանում. կգժվեի լրիվ։

----------

Ariadna (28.08.2016), Cassiopeia (27.08.2016)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ահագին մտածեցի՝ Վարդի գրառմանն արձագանքել թե չէ։
Ասելիք էս թեմայում իհարկե ունեի հենց սկզբից, բայց մի տեսակ գրելս չէր գալիս։ Բայց հիմա ոնց որ ձև չունեմ։

*Վարդ*, դու ուղղակի հանձնվել ես։  Ռուսու ասած՝ you gave up. 
Հենց սկզբից ասեմ, ես քաջ, քաջեքաջ գիտակցում եմ, որ մի երեխեն հեչ նույնը չի ինչ երեքը։
Բայց մեր մի երեխա ունեցողներն էլ կհաստատեն՝ դա ադիբուդի չի։

Ես Լույսին որ ունեցա, պարզ ա, գործս թողեցի։ Աշխատում էի մի օֆիսում, 10 տարի շարունակ։
Ասե՞մ էդ լիմոնից ոնց լիմոնադ սարքեցի։
Ես էլ չէի կարողանում էդ գործի տեղը մնայի։ Կարիերայի աճ ասածն էնտեղ ուղղակի բացառվում էր։ Միօրինակ, կրկնվող աշխատանք էր։  Ուղղակի պստիկ, շատ պստիկ կոլեկտիվը հարազատ դարձած մարդիկ են ու ես էլ ինչ-որ առումով իրենց համար անփոխարինելի դարձած։ Չէի կարողանում ինձ ստիպել՝ հեռանալու մասին խոսալ։

Լույսից հետո երկու տարի դեկրետ, չէ՞։ Բա իհարկե։
Ես անցած ձմեռ ասե՞մ ինչով եմ զբաղվել։ Գիշերը աղջկաս քնացնելուց հետո նստել ու ժամերով նոր մասնագիտություն եմ սովորել։ Դե ցերեկը գիտեք, ձև չի։ Ու երբ որ արդեն էնքան սովորեցի, որ զգացի՝ մի բան գիտեմ՝ Օդեսկով սկսեցի գործ փնտրել էդ ոլորտում։ Համառորեն։ Կոպեկներով։ Ու գտա։ Դուրս էկա մի կազմակերպության վրա, որ քննություն էր անցկացնում իր մոտ գործի վերցնելու համար, մենակս, առանց Սասին հարցնելու քննությանը մասնակվցեցի ու անցա։ Կարող ա՝ մի կերպ անցա։ Բայց who cares? Անցա չէ՞։
Հիմա մեկ մեկ անգամ ցերեկները, երբ Լույսն իր սենյակում խաղում ա, ես իրանց համար գործ եմ անում։

Շեֆիս հետ էլ էս վերջերս խոսեցի, բացատրեցի, ասեցի, որ ուզում եմ դուրս գալ, դեկրետից հետո չվերադառնալ։ Որ ցանկացած հարցում (նամակագրական կապ անգլով, պատվեր տալ արտերկիր և այլն) կշարունակեմ օգնել, բայց էլ չեմ աշխատելու իրենց մոտ։ Այսինքն էս ժամանակը, որ կարար համարվեր կյանքի կորուստ, ինձ շանս տվեց անելու էն, ինչ ես տարիներ շարունակ չէի կարողանում։

Հիմա 2-ն անց ա գիշերվա, Լույսս էսօր համարյա 39 տաքություն ուներ իր երկու տարվա կյանքում առաջին անգամ, ես 6 հոգի հյուր ունեի, ընդունեցի, կերակրեցի, ճամփեցի, տունս մաքրեցի, ճուտս տաք-տաք պառկած ա մեր անկողնում, բայց ես չեմ մտածում՝ չունենայի՝ տաքություն էլ չեր ունենա։ Չէ, մերոնց (Մուրմուշին, Արիադնային) հընթացս գրում հարցնում եմ՝ ինչ անել, ոնց, որ ճիշտ լինի։  Ոնց դիմաման կիրակի օրը, երբ մեր բժիշկը չկա։ Հիմա որ էս կյանքս պատմող գրառումը վերջացնեմ՝ օֆիսիս համար երկու հատ նամակ ունեմ գրելու, Օդեսկի գործ ունեմ անելու, testing պիտի անեմ մի հատ app-ի, հետո պառկած Դուոլինգոյով ֆրանսերեն ունեմ ու Ադիչե ունեմ կարդալու, էն որ Բյուրը զզվում ա։

Գլուխ չեմ գովում չէ, մամայիս արև։ Ասածս էն ա՝ պետք չի հանձնվել։ Ինչ ա նշանակում՝ մնգո չեմ տանում, որտև չեմ սիրում շուտ զարթնել։ Լուրջ ջղայնացա։ Էս իմ օրվանից հետո Լույսը վաղը 8։30 զարթնելու ա։ Բան կարա՞մ ասեմ։ Չէ, խելոք հետը զարթնելու եմ։ Եթե շուտ զարթնելը կարա բերի նրան, որ երեխեն գնա մնգո, ինքն էլ մարդ տեսնի շփվի, էներգիան պարպի, քեզ էլ թողի ոնց ուզում ես գլուխդ պատին տաս՝ բա չարժի՞ դրա համար նեղություն տալ քեզ՝ շուտ զարթնել։

Ես քեզ միշտ ուժեղ մարդ եմ համարել, Վարդ։ Ու չեմ կարծում, որ սխալվել եմ։
Դեռ առջևում ա ամեն ինչ։  Չհուսահատվես ու էլ սենց քեզ չտենամ։ 
Քո կյանքը քո ձեռքը վերցրու։

----------

Ariadna (28.08.2016), Cassiopeia (28.08.2016), Freeman (28.08.2016), GriFFin (28.08.2016), ivy (28.08.2016), kitty (28.08.2016), Lion (29.08.2016), Sambitbaba (28.08.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Աթեիստ (28.08.2016), Մուշու (28.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (28.08.2016), Շինարար (29.08.2016), Ռուֆուս (28.08.2016), Վոլտերա (29.08.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Ես անցած ձմեռ ասե՞մ ինչով եմ զբաղվել։ Գիշերը աղջկաս քնացնելուց հետո նստել ու ժամերով նոր մասնագիտություն եմ սովորել։ Դե ցերեկը գիտեք, ձև չի։ Ու երբ որ արդեն էնքան սովորեցի, որ զգացի՝ մի բան գիտեմ՝ Օդեսկով սկսեցի գործ փնտրել էդ ոլորտում։ Համառորեն։ Կոպեկներով։ Ու գտա։ Դուրս էկա մի կազմակերպության վրա, որ քննություն էր անցկացնում իր մոտ գործի վերցնելու համար, մենակս, առանց Սասին հարցնելու քննությանը մասնակվցեցի ու անցա։ Կարող ա՝ մի կերպ անցա։ Բայց who cares? Անցա չէ՞։
> Հիմա մեկ մեկ անգամ ցերեկները, երբ Լույսն իր սենյակում խաղում ա, ես իրանց համար գործ եմ անում։


Գալ, եթե գաղտնիք չի, ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն ես սովորել, ինչ քննություն ես հանձնել ու հիմա ինչ գործ ես անում:
Հետաքրքրեց ուղղակի:

Իսկ մտածո՞ւմ ես ինչ-որ ժամանակ «դուրս գալ աշխատանքի», թե՞ տնից աշխատելը ավելի հարմար ես համարում՝ երեխա ունենալու դեպքում:

----------

Cassiopeia (28.08.2016), Աթեիստ (28.08.2016)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, եթե գաղտնիք չի, ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն ես սովորել, ինչ քննություն ես հանձնել ու հիմա ինչ գործ ես անում:
> Հետաքրքրեց ուղղակի:
> 
> Իսկ մտածո՞ւմ ես ինչ-որ ժամանակ «դուրս գալ աշխատանքի», թե՞ տնից աշխատելը ավելի հարմար ես համարում՝ երեխա ունենալու դեպքում:


Գրառմանս մեջ նշել էի app testing անելու մասին, էդ ա։
Կոչվում ա Manual QA engineering of websites.
Բնույթն էն ա, որ հիմնականում բետա ստադիայում գտնվող կայքը մտնես ու սկսես տարբեր մոտեցումներով ու ճանապարհներով մանրազնին քրքել՝ սխալներ, թերություններ, բացեր գտնելու համար։

Ձմռանը Յություբի վիդեոներով, էլեկտրոնային տարբեր գրքերով թեորիան սովորեցի, հետո փորձնական մի քանի կայք հենց ինձ համար բզբզեցի ու հետո արդեն Օդեսկում ինձ ավելացրի որպես QA tester ու սկսեցի շատ էժան գործեր անել։ Էժան՝ որ վերցնեն, որտև երևում էր, որ փորձ չունեմ։
Հետո էդ գլոբալ կազմակերպությունն աչքովս ընկավ հենց Օդեսկում, որ մարդ էր հավաքում, բայց պետք ա քննություն անցնեիր։ Մի 20 կետով։ Էդ ժամանակ էն սովորածս պետք էկավ։
Տենց անցա ու սրանց մոտ ոնց որ ավելի մշտական ա գործը։ Եթե Օդեսկում ա պետք ա հա ման գամ, դիմեմ, ստեղ արդեն իրանք հենց նոր կայք կամ ափփ լինում ա՝ գրում են, որ եկեք տեստերներ, գործ կա։ Պետք ա մոտ մի ժամվա ընթացքում հասցնես գրվես էդ particular պրոեկտին ու սկսես աշխատել։

Էս ինձ համար լրիվ նոր բան էր, ես ինձ բացարձակ էս ոլորտում չէի պատկերացնում։ Ու սկզբի համար մանուալ ուղղությունն եմ վերցրել, այսինքն երբ որ ձեռքով ես տեստինգն անում։ Կա դրա automation տարբերակը, որի համար մի քիչ արդեն տեխնիկական background ա պետք։ Կոդ բան պիտի իմանաս։

Ընթացքում դա էլ եմ սովորելու։

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա դրսից աշխատելուն։ Տնից, հա, լավ ա, հանգիստ ա, խախանդ ա, էժան ա։ 
Բայց ես չեմ կարա տանը մնամ երկար։ Էս երկու տարին իմ լիմիտն էր։ Դրա համար հեսա ճուտին պարտեզ եմ տանելու, թղթաբանական հարցերի մեջ եմ էս պահին ու հենց տեղավորվեց՝ սկսելու եմ Երևանում ինչքան IT ֆիրմա կա, CV ուղարկել ու ինթերնություն ման գալ էս գործով։ Մի երեք ամիս կսովորեմ արդեն տեղում ու կանցնեմ աշխատանքի։

Ի դեպ, գրելուց հիշեցի, որ ինձ դուխ տվողն ու ասողը, որ կարամ էս գործն անեմ (Սասին չհաշված) Դայս էր, Ակումբի Դայանան։ Պաչ իրան։

----------

Ariadna (01.09.2016), CactuSoul (07.09.2016), Cassiopeia (29.08.2016), Freeman (29.08.2016), GriFFin (08.09.2016), ivy (29.08.2016), John (29.08.2016), kitty (29.08.2016), Quyr Qery (29.08.2016), Sambitbaba (29.08.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Աթեիստ (29.08.2016), Մուշու (01.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.08.2016), Շինարար (29.08.2016), Վոլտերա (29.08.2016)

----------


## Agni

Պատահաբար ակումբ մտա ու էս թեման, ոնց-որ սրտիցս լիներ :Smile: ...
Էս մի քանի ամսում շատ ու շատ մտքեր են առաջացել, թե՛ մայրության, թե՛ կյանքի վերաիմաստավորման, թե՛ մայրության հակառակ կողմի վերաբերյալ: Ինձ համար ամենադժվարը անձնական ժամանակ չունենալնա, հատկապես երբ ունես ծնված օրից քնել չսիրող երեխա… ես միշտ սիրել եմ օրվա մեջ մի որոշ ժամանակ մենակ մնալ ինքս ինձ հետ, տենց ես լիցքավորվում եմ, հիմա բացարձակ չկա դա, դրա պակասն ունեմ:
Հետո մուսաս գա, լիքը կգրեմ, մտքերը շատ են...

----------

Apsara (26.09.2016), CactuSoul (07.09.2016), Cassiopeia (07.09.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Աթեիստ (07.09.2016), Մուշու (07.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2016), Ուլուանա (07.09.2016)

----------


## Apsara

Բարև բարի մարդիկ, եկա մայրության հակառակ կողմերից մեկի մասին էլ խոսելու: Խոսքը բազմազավակ մայրիկ լինելու պահն ա: Երբ առաջին բալիկով ես հղի, բոլորը շնորհավորում են, շատ ուշադիր են, ամեն պահ քո ինքնազգացողությունից են հարցնում: Դրանով սոցիումը մի տեսակ քեզ դնում ա մի կողմ, ըհը, էս մեկն էլ փսակվեց, չբեր չի, արդեն հղի ա, սեռն էլ գիտենք, վսո, հետաքրքրությունը կորավ: Երբ բավականին շուտ 2րդ բալիկով ես հղիանում, միայն Հայաստանոմ  բժիշկը կարող է հարցնել, հը՞ պահելու ես, ու զարմանա, որ դու  պատրաստվում ես այդքան շուտ 2րդ բալիկին ունենալ: Շրջապատդ կիսվում ա 2 մասի, մի մասը թե՝ հա ապրես, ճիշտ ես անում, իրար հետ շուտ կմեծանան, դու էլ կգնաս կաշխատես և այլն: Մյուս մաը թե՝ բա մեղք ես, մեծ բալիկդ մեղք ա, ոնց ես անելու, վայ չէրնեկ քեզ և այլն: Այս ժամանակ ոչ ոք քեզ չի վերաբերվոմ ինչպես կոտրվող վազայի, չէ, հակառակը, մինչև չխնդրես օգնողներ չեն հայտնվի: Իսկ հիմա տադադամ 3րդ բալիկով ես հղի, վախից որ քեզ ինչ ասես չեն ասի, ոչ ոքի չես ասում, միայն ամուսնուդ հետ ես կիսվում, ուրախանում, ոգևորվում, իսկ մնացած հոգսերը վզիդ սուսուփուս ապրում ես մինչև 4 ամիս, մեկ էլ հոպ սկսում են կասկածել, թե ինչի ա փորիկդ մի քիչ մեծ, իսկ երբ ասում ես, մարդկանց դեմքից ժպիտները կորում ա, նույնիսկ տարրական տակտի զգացողությունն են կորցնում, սկսում մեղադրել, որ անպատասխանատու ես, էս դարում պաշտպանվել չգիտես, ջահելների համար գիժ ես, մեծերի համար անպատասխանատու ջահել: 3րդ հղիության լուրը ում հայտնել եմ միայն բացասական վերաբերմունք եմ ստացել, միայն հորեղբայրս ճակատս համբուրեց ու ասեց, ապրես բալիկ ջան, էդ պահին հուզվեցի ու լացեցի: Էլ չասեմ, թե քո ֆիզիկական զգացողություններին ինչ անտարբեր են վերաբերվում, նույնիսկ ավելի կոպիտ, կարծես ուրախ կլինեն, որ պտուղը վիժես ու չապրի, կթեթևանան, կարծես դա իրանց ա վերաբերվում, ոչ քեզ: Այ տենց տխուր բաներ էստեղ անտակտ Հայաստանում




 հ.գ.անչափ զգացված եմ, որ լիքը մարդ շատ սրտացավ վերաբերվեց իմ գրառմանը, ես շատ անկեղծ պատմել եմ իմ մայրության հակառակ կողմմի՝ ամենամութ ու չսիրածս կողմի մասին, բայց կողմերը շատ են, բազմազան և գունավոր: Իհարկե դա մի պերիոդ էր, որ անցավ, Հիմա մեկ այլ պերիոդ է, սա էլ կանցնի:
Ոչ ոքից չեմ նեղացել, ոչ մի քննադատություն նեղանալու չի, որովհետև ես առաջինը ինքս ինձ հետ եմ ազնիվ, հետո շրջապատիս: Այս կյանքում անփոփոխ ոչինչ չկա, ես տենց բանի չեմ հանդիպել, դա պարզ գիտակցելով սպասում էի, որ սա էլ անցնի, անցավ:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.09.2016), Freeman (26.09.2016), insider (04.10.2016), ivy (26.09.2016), John (26.09.2016), Kita (10.10.2016), laro (26.09.2016), Sambitbaba (26.09.2016), Srtik (26.09.2016), Արէա (26.09.2016), Արշակ (26.09.2016), Մուշու (26.09.2016), Յոհաննես (27.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2016), Ուլուանա (26.09.2016), Ռուֆուս (26.09.2016)

----------


## ivy

Երևի Ակումբի «շնչավորների» միջից ես միակն եմ, ում մայրությունը հետամուսնական շրջանում է անցնում, էնպես որ էն հարցերը, որոնք կոնկրետ ինձ են հուզում, երևի էստեղից ուրիշ ոչ մեկին չեն առնչվում: Օրինակ՝ նոր հարաբերություններ սկսելը, երբ երեխա ունես: Կամ բաժանվելու մասին երեխայի հետ խոսելը, իր հարցերին պատասխանելը: 
Սկզբից առաջինի մասին գրեմ, հետո անցնեմ երկրորդին, որն ավելի թեթև թեմա է ինձ ու աղջկաս համար, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի: 

Նոր հարաբերություններ սկսելու մասին լիքը տարբեր կարծիքներ կան: Մի կողմից ասում են՝ արա ինչ ուզում ես, բայց երեխաներիդ աչքից հեռու. մի ընդգրկի իրենց քո հետամուսնական հարաբերությունների մեջ: Մյուս կողմից ասում են՝ անգամ երբ դեռ ոչ մի լուրջ բան չկա, ու դու ընդամենը որոնումների մեջ ես, լրիվ նորմալ է երեխաներիդ հետ դա կիսելը ու չթաքցնելը, քանի որ իրենք պիտի հասկանան, որ ծնողներն իրենց անձնական կյանքն ունեն՝ անգամ երբ միասին չեն,, ու բնական է, որ մաման ու պապան «նոր սեր» են փնտրում: 
Կան նաև էնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք գտնում են, որ բաժանվելուց հետո ընդհանրապես անձնական կյանք չպիտի ունենաս, որովհետև երեխա ունես, ու արժի հանուն երեխաների նման զոհաբերության գնալ: 
Բայց դե որ զոհաբերության գնալու լինես, ուրեմն ընդհանրապես ոչ էլ պիտի բաժանվես: Իսկ ես դեմ եմ հանուն որևէ մեկի «զոհաբերությունների գնալուն»՝ հատկապես, որ սկի չգիտես էլ իրեն ինչքանով էր պետք քո էդ զոհաբերությունը: Ու հետո պիտի ամբողջ կյանքում իրեն երեսով տաս, թե այ ես քո պատճառով դիմացա, մնացի, բլա բլա բլա, ու ինքն էլ կամ իրեն մեղավոր զգա քեզ դժբախտացնելու համար կամ էլ ուղղակի վատ վերաբերվի թե քեզ, թե քո որոշմանը:

Մի խոսքով, ես էն տարբերակի կողմնակիցն եմ, որ եթե չես ուզում մնալ, արժի հեռանալ, և եթե ուզենաս, կարող ես բաժանվելուց հետո էլ նոր հարաբերություններ սկսել, ու դա էլ երեխաներից թաքցնել պետք չի: 
Բայց դե տեսության մեջ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի սիրուն է. էդ նոր հարաբերությունները «բացեիբաց» սկսելը իրականում ահագին մեծ փորձություն է թե քեզ համար, թե երեխայիդ, թե նոր պարտնյորի: 
Բայց այնուամենայնիվ հավատացած եմ, որ մնացած տարբերակները հաստատ ինձ համար չեն ու շատ ավելի վատ ընթացք կունենային, եթե էդ ուղիներն ընտրեի: 
Ուղղակի էս վիճակն էլ հեշտ չի, լիքը աշխատանք ու էներգիա է պահանջում, որ ամեն ինչ լավ լինի, որ ոչ մեկի մոտ սթրես չլինի, բայց դե փաստն էն է, որ էդ սթրեսն էսպես թե էնպես լինում է ու ամենաշատը երևի նրա մոտ, ով ամեն ինչ անում է, որ մյուսները դրանից խուսափեն: Մեկ-մեկ հոգնում ես ուղղակի: 
Իսկ ամենավախենալուն էն է, որ սկի չգիտես էլ (իմանալով ինքդ քեզ), թե արդյոք էդ մարդու հետ մի տարի անց դեռ միասին կլինես կամ ինչքան կտևի էդ միասին լինելն ընդհանրապես: Ու ոնց կլինի ամեն ինչ, եթե միասին չմնաք, հետո նորից էդ նույն փորձությունը ուրիշի հե՞տ: Ու ինչ ազդեցություն դա կթողնի երեխայի վրա:
Էս հարցերը ես ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ քննարկում ու ոչ էլ էստեղ եմ ուզում քննարկման դնել, չնայած ամեն մեկն ազատ է իր կարծիքն արտահայտել, ես դա արգելել չեմ կարող: 
Ուղղակի էս ամենն ինձ հուզում է, իմ կյանքի մի մասն է, ու մի տեղ պիտի գրեի սրա մասին. էս էլ երևի էդ տեղն է:

Հիմա բաժանվելու թեմայի հետ կապված: Իհարկե դա կյանքի լավագույն իրավիճակը չի, բայց եթե պիտի լինի, ապա կարծում եմ, էն տարբերակը, որ մեզ մոտ է, երևի թե բոլորիս համար ամենալավն է: Ոչ բաժանվելուց է որևէ վիճաբանություն եղել, ոչ դրանից հետո. մենք հեռացել ենք շատ հանգիստ ու մնացել ենք լավ ընկերներ: Եվ դա արել ենք ոչ միայն երեխայի, այլև նաև ինքներս մեզ համար: Նախ ապրում ենք իրարից ոչ հեռու, ոտքով՝ 5-7 րոպե, իրար հաճախ հյուր ենք գնում, իրար օգնում տարբեր հարցերով, Սոնյան երկուսիս հետ էլ լիքը ժամանակ է անցկացնում, երբեմն երեքով էլ ենք բաներ կազմակերպում ու տեղեր գնում: Մեզ հաճախ է հնարավոր միասին տեսնել, ու հարևանությունից շատերը, կարծում եմ, ոչ էլ գլխի են ընկել, թե բաժանվել ենք: 

Մենք նաև միմյանց հարազատների ու ընկերների հետ ենք շատ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ մնացել: Ես իր ծնողների մասին եմ հոգ տանում, երբ էստեղ են լինում, ինքն՝ իմ:
Երբեմն զանգում ենք իրար, ժամերով խոսում. ինքն իր նոր հարաբերությւններից է պատմում, մեկ-մեկ խորհուրդ հարցնում կամ որ մեկի հետ կռված է լինում, վատ է լինում, հարմար «ուս է փնտրում» լացելու: 
Մամաս ասում է՝ էդ նորմալ չի, ոնց է հնարավոր էդպիսի հարաբերություններ ունենալ նախկին ամուսնու հետ. եթե էդքան լավ ենք, էլ ինչի՞ միասին չեք: Բայց հենց էդ է՝ էդքան լավ ենք, որովհետև բաժանված ենք ու «զույգ» չենք: Մենք առաջ էլ էինք ընկերական իրար հետ, բայց դե համատեղ կենցաղը ու «ամուսիններ» ստատուսը երկուսիս քթից էլ բերում էր: Երևի մարդիկ կան, որոնք ամուսնության համար չեն ստեղծված. ես դրանցից մեկն եմ, հավանաբար՝ ինքն էլ: Ես անկեղծ հավատում եմ, որ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր շատ երջանիկ են իրենց զգում ամուսնացած կարգավիճակում, բայց իրենք ինձ համար «այլմոլորակային» կատեգորիայի տակ են: Կարծում եմ, հիմնականում մարդիկ հարմարվում են ու հանդուրժում, բայց դե դա էլ ուրիշ քննարկման թեմա է, ու չեմ ուզում խորանալ էդ հարցում. ամեն մարդ ավելի լավ գիտի՝ ինչն է իր համար ճիշտ: Ու նույն կերպ էլ ես գիտեմ, որ ինձ համար ամուսնությունն ու համատեղ կենցաղը ոչ մի դեպքում լավ ընտրություն լինել չի կարող՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ում հետ: 36 տարեկանում արդեն հաստատ կարող եմ գոնե էդ մի բանում համոզված լինել:

Հիմա ամեն ինչ ընտիր է իմ ու նախկին ամուսնուս հարաբերություններում: Ու էդ իմաստով, Սոնյան վատ չի տանում մեր բաժանվելը: Իհարկե հարցեր է տալիս, թե ինչու միասին չենք կամ ինչու էի ես առաջ պապայի տանն ապրում, իսկ հիմա չէ: Ես էլ իրեն ամեն անգամ բացատրում եմ: Կարծում եմ, ինքն ահագին լավ է էդ թեմաները տանում: Համենայնեպս, մենակ իմ ու պապայի կարծիքը չի, նաև մանկապարտեզից ու ծանոթներից էլ է էդ ֆիդբեքը գալիս:

Իսկ այ նոր հարաբերություններ կառուցելը՝ ունենալով երեխա, կարգին փորձություն է, ու շատ ավելի դժվար, քան թե բաժանվելն էր: 
Երևի ամեն ինչ ավելի հեշտ կդառնա, երբ երեխադ մեծանա, ինքն էլ իր կյանքն ունենա, բայց դե դրան դեռ շատ կա  :Smile:

----------

Agni (04.10.2016), Apsara (28.09.2016), Cassiopeia (26.09.2016), Freeman (27.09.2016), John (26.09.2016), Kita (10.10.2016), Sambitbaba (26.09.2016), Smokie (30.09.2016), Մուշու (26.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2016), Շինարար (26.09.2016), Ուլուանա (26.09.2016), Ռուֆուս (26.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այվ ջան.

Ինձ թվում է, ամեն ինչ սկսվում է կոնկրետ մարդուց: Այն հիանալի տարբերակը, որի մասին դու այսքան սիրուն գրեցիր ու որի մասին հետո կխոսենք, ուղղակի հենց էնպես չի կարող վերցնել ու լինել: Որովհետև մարդու կյանքը՝ այն, ինչ նա դրել է արտաքին, կամ ֆիզիկական աշխարհ կոչվող ափսեի վրա ու որը տեսանելի է արդեն բոլորին, - դա ընդամենն այդ մարդու ներքնաշխարհի արտացոլանքն է հայելու մեջ: 
Տես, դու ինքդ հազար ու մի խնդիրներ ունես, չէ՞: Ինչպես մենք բոլորս: Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե դրանց համար մեղադրես ինչ-որ մեկին, սպասես, որ մեկն անի քո համար ինչ-որ բան և այլն, դու ուղղակի վերցնում ու հնարավորինս ինքդ ես լուծում քո խնդիրները: Ոչ ոքու չես մեղադրում, որ մի երեխա ունես ու վեցը չունես, իսկ եթե վեցն ունենալու ցանկություն էլ ունենաս, չեմ կարծում, որ կսպասես, որ դրա համար բերեն կրծքիդ մեդալներ շարեն ու նաև թքած կունենաս, թե ինչ են քո մասին ասելու այդ կապակցությամբ: Դու ես քո կյանքի պատասխանատուն քեզ համար և թե գովասանքները, թե պարսավանքները քեզ ես ուղարկում... կոպիտ ասած:
Այս ամենը քո ներքնաշխարհը խաղաղ օվկիանոս է դարձրել՝ խաղաղ ու ներդաշնակ օվկիանոս: Ինչն էլ հենց արտացոլվում է քո արտաքին կյանքի հայելու մեջ Սոնյայի հետ, նախկին ամուսնուդ հետ, համոզված եմ, նաև ամբողջդ շրջապատիդ հետ հարաբերություններում:
Եվ բոլորովին էլ զարմանալի չէ, որ հարևաններդ չեն կասկածում ձեր բաժանման մասին... Անհնար է, որ նախկին ամուսինդ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ քո մասին խոսելուց որևէ վատ խոսք անգամ ասի քո վերաբերյալ... Քո այդ խաղաղ ու ներդաշնակ օվկիանոսի ջրերում մեծացող Սոնյան երբեք շիզոֆրենիկ չի դառնա... 
Որովհետև ի սկզբանե մի շատ կարևոր բան ես արել: Դու քո կյանքը մաքրել ես մարդուն ոչ անհրաժեշտ այն աղբից, ինչը մենք սովոր են կրել մեր մեջ. ինչ-որ մեկից ինչ-որ բան սպասելուց, քո արածի համար հատուցում պահանջելուց, հույսդ ինչ-որ մեկի վրա դնելուց, տարբեր բաների համար սրան-նրան մեղադրելուց և այլն: 
Տես, թե ինչքան տեղ ես դատարկել քո ներսում աղբից: Բայց մարդ, լինելով Տիեզերքի կրկնօրինակը, դատարկ լինել չի կարող: Այնպես որ, երբ ներսդ դատարկում ես աղբից, այդ դատարկված տեղերը սկսում են լցվել լավ բաներով:
Օրինակ, բաժանվելով ամուսնուցդ, դու քեզ դատարկել ես ատելությունից նրա հանդեպ, ինչ-որ բանում նրան կամ նրա բարեկամներին մեղադրելուց, նրան վատ հայր համարելուց և այլն, - և այդ դատարկությունները լցվել են սիրով լավ ընկերոջ հանդեպ, քո Սոնյայի լավ հոր հանդեպ, ուղղակի մարդու հանդեպ, չհաշված նրա մոտիկների վերաբերմունքն էլ...

Գիտե՞ս, հենց նոր հասկացա, որ այս ամենը քեզ համար չէի գրում... Երևի թե սա ավելի շատ արձագանքն էր Վարդի էս վերջին գրառման...
Վարդ ջան, կներես: Դու խնդրել էիր, որ ոչինչ չգրեն քեզ ի պատասխան: Ու ես չէի էլ պատրաստվում գրել, սա լրիվ պատահաբար ստացվեց՝ ես իրոք Այվիին էի գրում... Բայց եթե այդպես ստացվեց, ես սովոր եմ համարել, որ ուրեմն հենց այդպես էլ պետք էր, և այդ պատճառով արդեն գրածս չեմ ջնջի... Բայց քեզ էլ ասել ոչինչ չեմ ուզում, դու ինքդ համարիր, պե՞տք էր այդպես թե ոչ, լա՞վ...

Հա, էն որ ասեցի, հետո կխոսենք, Այվ ջան...

Խոսքս նոր հարաբերությունների մասին է:
Հին հարաբերությունների մասին քո այս սիրուն պատմությունն ինձ մի միտք տվեց:

Նախ, մտածեցի քո հարևանների պես: Իրոք որ. ի՞նչ է պակասում ձեր այդ գեղեցիկ հարաբերություններում, որ դուք այլևս չեք համարվում ընտանիք... Ասես թե ամեն ինչ տեղն է ախր... Ախր շատ ու շատ, նույնիսկ իրենց համերաշխ համարող ընտանիքներ չունեն այն ամենն, ինչ դու պատմում ես ձեր մասին...
Ու գիտե՞ս, թե ինչի հանգեցի...
Որ մենք իրոք ապրում ենք մեր մոլորակի վրա արմատական փոփոխությունների ժամանակաշրջանում:
Տես մեր պատմությունը՝ երկու խոսքով.
Մենք եկանք այս աշխարհ՝ ինչ-որ փորձ կատարելու համար: Եվ առաջին, ինչ արեցինք, - սկսեցինք բաժանվել իրարից. բաժանեցինք մեզ տարբեր երկրների, պետությունների, կրոնների հասարակարգերի, ռասաների, ցեղերի, ազգությունների... Այսինքն, արեցինք ամեն ինչ, որպեսզի ավելի ու ավելի ու ավելի անջատենք մեզ իրարից, սահմանափակենք մեր շրջապատը, առանձնանաք, օտարանանք: Այդպիսով, եկանք-հասանք ամենավերջին սահմանափակմանը, որից ավելի սահմանափակվել անհնար է այլևս և այդ ամենավերջին առանձնացվածությունն անվանեցինք... միասնություն...
Աբսուրդ չէ՞ դա արդյոք...
Բայց, աբսուրդ է թե ոչ, այնուամենայնիվ, դա երևի թե ծառայեց իր նպատակին և օգնեց անցնել այն փորձն, ինչի համար մենք եկել ու սկսել էինք բաժանվել իրարից:
Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե մենք իրոք անցանք այդ փորձն՝ ինչ էլ որ այն կար, - և հիմա նորից ժամանակն է, որ մարդկությունը վերամիասնանա:
Ուրեմն, հակառակ ընթացքով է ամեն ինչ գնալու, չէ՞:
Ուրեմն, միգուցէ մենք սկսել ենք կատարե՞լ արդեն այդ առաջին քայլը: Սկսել ենք մոռանա՞լ ընտանիք հասկացողությունը... 
Եվ դու էլ, քո ընտանիքով՝ դրա վառ օրինա՞կն ես...

Այս դեպքում ստացվում է, որ նոր հարաբերություններն էլ...
Սկզբունքորեն, ինչի՞ համար են նոր հարաբերությունները: Մենք համոզում ենք մեզ նրանում, որ նոր ընտանիք կազմելու համար: Բայց մեզ հետ ազնիվ լինելու դեպքում, ավելի շուտ ընդունում ենք, որ պատճառը սեքսն է, մշտական զուգընկեր ունենալը: Օք, կարելի է համարել, որ երկուսն էլ:
Բայց եթե համարում ենք, որ ճիշտ են ասածներս այսօրվա փոփոխությունների մասին ու ընտանիք հասկացողությունը սենց թե նենց վարի է գնում, ուրեմն մնում է սեքսը, չէ՞...

Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե ժամանակն է հրաժարվել ևս մեկ կարծրատիպից և լավ բանի համար օգտագործել այդ աղբից ազատված տեղն էլ: Մենք սովոր ենք համարել, որ եթե բաժանվել ես, ուրեմն վերջ, էլ ի՞նչ սեքս:
Բայց եթե նախկին ամուսինը կարող է մնալ որպես լավ ընկեր, ինչու՞ նա չի կարող նաև լավ զուգընկեր լինել... առանց ամուսին լինելու: :Shok:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.09.2016), ivy (26.09.2016), Smokie (30.09.2016), Tiger29 (26.09.2016), Մուշու (26.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2016)

----------


## ivy

Սամ, հիմա որ գրածներդ կարդում եմ, համ ձայնդ եմ լսում, համ դեմքիդ արտահայտությունն եմ տեսնում, դու էլ ղեկին նստած ես  :Smile: 

Շատ պուպուշ ես գրել, բայց համաձայն չեմ հետդ:
Ընկերական հարաբերությունները հեչ համեմատելու չեն էն հարաբերությունների հետ, որոնք ունեն զույգերը: Եթե մեկը գործում է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մյուսին բարեհաջող անցնելու համար միայն սեռական կապն է պակասում: Ու ես հաստատ գիտեմ՝ ինչ եմ ասում, հենց իմ անձնական օրինակով: Էն ամենը, ինչ էդ մարդու մեջ որպես զուգընկեր կարող էր վանել կամ զայրացնել, հիմա միայն ընկեր կարգավիճակով բացարձակ չի հուզում: Արժեքները, աշխարհայացքը, էն ամենը, ինչ կարևոր է համատեղ կյանք ունենալու համար հիմա բացարձակ անկարևոր է. դա չի խանգարում ընկերական հարաբերություններին, բայց միասին լինելու դեպքում կարող է մեծ պրոբլեմ լինել, եթե դրանք անհամատեղելի են: 
Բացի դրանից, գուցե ես հեչ պրակտիկ չեմ, բայց ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքներն ինձ համար շատ կարևոր են: Եթե ես մարդու հանդեպ ոչ մի ռոմանտիկ զգացմունք չունեմ, մնացածն ինձ համար արդեն անկարևոր է. դա որպես «զույգ» չի գործի: Մենք ընտիր ընկերներ ենք, բայց դրանից էն կողմ ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն չկա իրար հանդեպ ոչ մեկիս կողմից, խառնվածքներով ու արժեքներով էլ բացարձակ անհամատեղելի ենք: 
Սրանով կուզեի փակել էս հարցը, եթե դեմ չես:
Մամայության մասին կարող ենք դեռ լիքը խոսել: Ու նաև ուրիշների օրինակներով:

----------

Freeman (27.09.2016), Sambitbaba (27.09.2016), Smokie (30.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, որովհետև ես խոսում էի կողքիս նստած քո պրոֆիլի հետ... :Smile: 

Այվ ջան, ես չասացի, որ հենց այդպես պետք է լինի: Ու նաև ոչ թե կոնկրետ քո մասին էինք խոսում: Ես ուղղակի բարձրաձայն մտածեցի քեզ հետ, քանզի քո գրառումն ինձ հրահրեց գրել (ու մտածել) այն, ինչ եկավ միտքս բոլոր ինչպես և ինչուների մասին հարցի վերաբերյալ: Բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, թե հենց այդպես է որ կա ու որ դա միակ տարբերակն է բոլորից: Համոզված եմ, որ մեկ ուրիշ զույգի, ավելի շուտ ընտանիքի դեպում ասածս միտքը շատ էլ լավ կարող է աշխատել: Հավատա, եթե ես կոնկրերտ քո մասին համարձակվեի էլ խոսել, դա միայն անձնական նամակով կլիներ... 

Իսկ մամայության մասին թող մամաները խոսեն, ես ի՞նչ կարող եմ խոսել մամայության մասին...
Առանց այն էլ շատ խոսեցի այս թեմայում... :Blush:

----------

ivy (27.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր էս հոդվածը կարդացի, մտածեցի՝ բերեմ էս թեմա։ Էստեղ խոսվում ա էն մասին, թե ոնց են լիքը մամաներ փոշմանել երեխա ունենալու համար։ Թեթևակի շոշափվում ա նաև պապաների հարցը, այսինքն՝ եթե պապան մասնակցում ա երեխայի խնամքին, գովասանքի ա արժանանում, իսկ մամայից բոլորը սպասում են, որ տենց էլ պետք ա լինի։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), Cassiopeia (29.09.2016), ivy (01.10.2016), Մուշու (30.09.2016), Ուլուանա (02.10.2016)

----------


## ivy

Լավ հոդված էր, մի քանի ամիս առաջ գերմաներենով էլ էր նմանատիպ հոդված աչքվս ընկել:

Ինձ թվում է, ժամանակակից աշխարհը նպաստում է նրան, որ կանայք փոշմանեն երեխա ունենալու իրենց որոշման հարցում:
Առաջ կնոջ դերը հենց մենակ մայր ու կին լինելն էր. մարդիկ լիքը էրեխեք էին ունենում, ամբողջ օրը տնով ու երեխաներով զբաղվում: Իսկ հիմա կնոջ կերպարը փոխվել է՝ աշխատանք, կարիերա, հետաքրքություններ, ձգտումներ: Բայց մոր դերն էլ մնացել է: Ու էդ համատեղելը հեշտ չի: 
Երեխա ունենալու բնազդն ու ցանկությունը մնացել է ու կա, բայց կնոջ կերպարն է փոխվել, դրա համար էլ ունենալուց հետո շատերը գլխներին են տալիս: Կամ նախընտրում են ընդհանրապես չունենալ, ոնց որ ասենք Գերմանիայի պես զարգացած ու ծերացող երկրում, որտեղ կանայք նախընտրում են կյանքում լիքը բաների հասնել, քան թե իրենց ժամանակի մեծ մասը նվիրել երեխա պահել-մեծացնելուն: 
Իսկ էն երկրներում, որոնք հետ են մնացել ժամանակակից աշխարհի զարգացումից, որտեղ կնոջ դերը դեռ պահպանվել է էնպիսին, ինչպիսին բնությունից է տրված, էդ երկրներում մարդիկ շարունակում են «անջատված» բազմանալ՝ նույնիսկ երբ քոչում գալիս են զարգացած երկրներ: Հիմա Գերմանիան իր ծնելիության պակասը փախստականների միջոցով է լուծում, որոնք բլոկով էրեխեք են ունենում: Բայց դե չխոորանանք էդ հարցի մեջ:

Նաև ժամանակակից աշխարհում երեխա պահել-մեծացնելու «պահանջներն են» փոխվել, ես կասեի՝ խստացել: Զարգացնել ու կրկին անգամ զարգացնել երեխաներին. սա է մեզնից «պահանջում» աշխարհը: Իսկ դու քո երեխային երկու տարեկանից տանո՞ւմ ես խմբակների, իսկ նա արդեն գիտի՞ էս, էն ու հազար ու մի ուրիշ բան: 
Ես որ հիշում եմ, թե մեզ ինչ «հանգիստ են» մեծացրել, սկի համեմատելու չի էսօրվա հետ: Բակի խաղեր, մի երկու տիկնիկ, աման-չաման, կուբիկներ, գրքեր, երջանիկ մանկություն: Հիմա դեռ երեխան չծնված, արդեն քեզ սթրեսի մեջ են դնում իր զարգացման հարցում: Հազար ձևի չափումներ, մի տոննա գրականություն, հաղորդումներ-հոոգեբաններ-ֆլանֆստան, լիքը մամայական պլատֆորմներ: Ամեն ինչ պիտի կատարյալ լինի, ճիշտ ու զարգացմանը նպաստող: Էդ ահավոր սթրես է, եթե մարդ անգամ չի գիտակցում: 

Մի խոսքով, էսօրվա աշխարհը շատ բարենպաստ դաշտ է ստեղծում, որ կինը փոշմանի:

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), Arpine (02.10.2016), Աթեիստ (01.10.2016), Ուլուանա (02.10.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ՝ շատ կարևոր է, որ երեխա ունենալուց հետո էլ կինը կարողանա ինչ–որ կերպ գոնե մի քիչ ժամանակ գտնել իր համար հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր բաներով զբաղվելու համար, նույնիսկ եթե դա մի քիչ էլ իր ամենօրյա պարտականությունների հաշվին պիտի լինի։ Չգիտեմ, գուցե շատերի համար անընդունելի լինի էս մոտեցումը, բայց ես, օրինակ, իմ անձնական փորձից կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե ես տնային գործերի հարցում միշտ պարտաճանաչ կերպով անեի էն ամենը, ինչ սովորաբար համարվում է, որ պիտի արվի, այինքն՝ տանը միշտ ամեն ինչ հավաքված, դասավորված ու մաքրված լիներ, ամաններս միշտ լվացված, ճաշս միշտ ժամանակին եփված, մնացած ամբողջ ժամանակն էլ երեխայի հետ խաղալով կամ նրան ինչ–որ բան սովորեցնելով, ապա ես հաստատ ոչ մի վայրկյան ժամանակ չէի ունենա ինձ համար հետաքրքիր որևէ բանով զբաղվելու, այսինքն՝ ամեն օրս ամբողջությամբ կանցներ միմիայն պարտականություններ անելով, որովհետև դրանց իրականում վերջ չկա, եթե ամեն ինչ իդեալական անես։ Գուցե որոշ մարդկանց համար առաջնային կարևորություն ունի, որ, ասենք, իրենց տունը մշտապես պլպլա (ինչ խոսք, դա հրաշալի բան է, ու ես էլ դեմ չէի լինի, որ իմ տունն էլ մշտապես պլպլար), բայց ինձ համար դրանից ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան կյանքում, ու ես պատրաստ չեմ դրանք զոհելու հանուն պլպլան հատակի կամ խոհանոցում կեղտոտ ամանների բացակայության։ Ես աշխատում եմ անել անհրաժեշտ գործերը, օրվա մեջ որոշակի ժամանակ հատկացնել երեխայիս հետ զբաղվելու, խաղալու համար և այլն, մի օր մի քիչ ավելի շատ է հաջողվում, մի ուրիշ օր՝ ավելի քիչ, պատահում է նույնիսկ, որ ընդհանրապես հավես չեմ ունենում պարտականություններս կատարելու, պատահում է և հակառակը։ Համենայնդեպս, ես եկել եմ էն եզրակացության, որ եթե ինձ համար ժամանակ չգտնեմ, դրանից ոչ միայն ես եմ տուժում, այլև ամբողջ ընտանիքս. եթե որոշ ժամանակ գործերրի պատճառով չեմ կարողանում ինձ համար հաճելի բաներով զբաղվել, օրինակ՝ ձեռքի աշխատանք անել, կարդալ, գրել, ինտերնետ մտնել ու ընդհանրապես մի քիչ ինքս ինձ հետ մնալ, միայն պարտականությունների մեջ թաղված լինելուց դառնում եմ դժգոհ, նյարդային, կյանքից հոգնած ու դրա հետևանքով, համապատասխանաբար, ավելի վատ մայր ու կին եմ դառնում, պարտականություններս ավելի տհաճությամբ ու ավելի վատ եմ անում։ Գուցե կանայք կան, որ կարողանում են ամեն ինչն էլ լիարժեք հասցնել, այսինքն՝ համ բոլոր տնային ու ընտանեկան պարտականություններն են միշտ ճիշտ ու ժամանակին անում, համ էլ իրենց համար են կարողանում ժամանակ գտնել, բայց ես, ցավոք, էդպիսին չեմ. ինձ չի հաջողվում ամեն ինչը միշտ լիարժեք անել, պարզապես փորձում եմ բալանսը հնարավորինս պահել, որպեսզի բոլորի համար էլ մաքսիմալ լավ լինի։

Ու ընդհանրապես ես էն համոզմանն եմ, որ եթե կինը, մայրը երջանիկ կամ ինչ–որ չափով իր կյանքից բավարարված չի զգում իրեն, նա ուղղակի չի կարող երջանիկ երեխա մեծացնել։ Նախ իր էդ չբավարարվածությունը, կուտակված ողջ բացասական էներգիան կամա թե ակամա թափելու է իր երեխաների վրա, բացի դրանից, նաև երեխաները չեն կարող չնկատել, չզգալ, որ իրենց մայրը երջանիկ չի՝ տխուր է, դժգոհ է, նյարդային է, ճնշված է, ու դա հաստատ բացասաբար է ազդելու նաև նրանց հոգեկանի վրա։ Նաև գաղտնիք չի, որ մարդ իր ջղայնությունը սովորաբար թափում է իրենից ավելի թույլի վրա, իսկ դա սովորաբար երեխաներն են, ցավոք։ Կարճ ասած՝ եթե մենք լավ չենք, երեխաներն ամենաշատն են տուժում դրանից։ Ու ոչ միայն երեխաները, ընտանիքն ու հարազատներն ընդհանրապես, բայց հատկապես երեխաները։

----------

Agni (04.10.2016), Apsara (22.12.2016), Cassiopeia (04.10.2016), Smokie (07.10.2016), Աթեիստ (04.10.2016), Մուշու (04.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հարց տամ էլի: Էս թեման կարդում եմ, ու շատ խնդիրներ ինձ համար լուծելի են թվում, երբ երկրորդ անձ ա մասնակցում էս պրոցեսին՝ պապան: Ու ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում. էս բոլոր պրոբլեմների առաջ կանգնում եք պապայի մասնակցությամբ հանդե՞րձ, թե՞ պապաները չեն մասնակցում երեխայի խնամքին, տան գործերին և այլն:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Մի հարց տամ էլի: Էս թեման կարդում եմ, ու շատ խնդիրներ ինձ համար լուծելի են թվում, երբ երկրորդ անձ ա մասնակցում էս պրոցեսին՝ պապան: Ու ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում. էս բոլոր պրոբլեմների առաջ կանգնում եք պապայի մասնակցությամբ հանդե՞րձ, թե՞ պապաները չեն մասնակցում երեխայի խնամքին, տան գործերին և այլն:


Արտակը հնարավորինս օգնում ա։
Մենակ երեխեքով զբաղվելը արդեն շա՜տ մեծ օգնություն ա, երբ ասենք խոհանոցում գործ ես անում, ու տղեդ քո ոտքերին փաթաթվելու փոխարեն խաղում ա հայրիկի հետ։ 
Իսկ ամենամեծ օգնությունը՝ չպահանջկոտ լինելն ա  :Smile:  կուտի նախորդ օրվա ճաշը, կհասկանա, որ տանը երեխա կա ու թափրտված լինելը սովորական երևույթ ա և այլն...

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), John (04.10.2016), Quyr Qery (04.10.2016), Smokie (07.10.2016), Մուշու (04.10.2016), Ուլուանա (04.10.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի հարց տամ էլի: Էս թեման կարդում եմ, ու շատ խնդիրներ ինձ համար լուծելի են թվում, երբ երկրորդ անձ ա մասնակցում էս պրոցեսին՝ պապան: Ու ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում. էս բոլոր պրոբլեմների առաջ կանգնում եք պապայի մասնակցությամբ հանդե՞րձ, թե՞ պապաները չեն մասնակցում երեխայի խնամքին, տան գործերին և այլն:


Հա, Բյուր, երկրորդ անձի լիարժեք մասնակցությամբ հանդերձ  :Smile: ։
Վազգենն, օրինակ, տանը եղած ժամանակ, այսինքն՝ երբ աշխատանքի չի, կարելի ա ասել, ինձ հավասար զբաղվում ա էրեխեքով. բացի Դավիթին կրծքով կերակրելուց  :Jpit: , մնացած ամեն ինչին էլ մասնակցում ա երկուսի հետ կապված։ Ասենք, դրանից ավելին ակնկալել երևի հնարավոր էլ չի, էլի։ Հետո Վերայի ասածի պես ինքն էլ պահանջկոտ չի, հասկացող ա, ու շատ չարված բաներ լրիվ հանգիստ ա տանում, ըմբռնումով ա մոտենում. նույնիսկ երբեմն ժամերով կարող ա զբաղեցնի երեխային, որ ես էդ ընթացքում ձեռքի աշխատանքով զբաղվեմ, երբ մուսաս եկել, ինձ խեղդում ա, ու ես հենց էդ ժամանակ կպած ուզում եմ ինչ–որ ստեղծագործական գաղափար իրագործել, նույնիսկ էդ օրը ճաշ չեփելու գնով։ Սա կողքից, իհարկե, բնավ անհրաժեշտություն չի, նույնիսկ կարելի ա շքեղություն համարել (կամ նագլիություն  :LOL: ), բայց իրականում, հաշվի առնելով մի շարք հանգամանքներ, լավ էլ անհրաժեշտություն ա, ուղղակի ոչ բոլորն են ի վիճակի դա հասկանալ։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), Cassiopeia (04.10.2016), John (04.10.2016), Smokie (07.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ մայրական պերֆեկցիոնիզմի մասին, որ մեկ ա ինչ էլ անեն մայրերը, էրեխեքը դժգոհելու պատճառ կգտնեն:

----------

Sky (12.10.2016), Smokie (15.10.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Էսօր մի բան եմ հասկացել. 
Կիսատ քունը կամ անքուն վիճակը նպաստում ա դեպրեսային վիճակների, իսկ երեխեքը դա զգում են ու իրենց հերթին սկսում են նվնվալ, լացել ու նեռվայնացնել։ 
Հա, էսօր ես էլ եմ վատ մամա։ Վերջին ամիսուկեսի գերհոգնածության, բրոնխիտի հազի ու Տրդատի ինձնից միշտ կախված լինելու ֆոնի վրա էսօր ահավոր դեպրեսիվ վիճակում եմ։ Ու ոնց որ 3 երեխեքս էլ զգում են դա, ամեն մեկը մի էնպիսի պահանջ ա ներկայացնում, կամ անիմաստ տեղը կռիվ սարքում, լացում, ճվում։ Իսկ ես ուղղակի անտարբեր նայում եմ։ 
Իսկ որ էս աստիճան հոգնած  չլինեի, կժպտայի, կփորձեի ինչ-որ բանով երեխեքին զբաղեցնել, հետները կխաղայի։ Բայց չէ։ Էսօր էդ օրը չի... Մնում ա հուսալ, որ շուտով խելքի կգամ։ 

Հա, մամաներ ջան, ինչքան հնարավորություն ունեք, օգտագործեք լիարժեք քնելու համար։ Ոչ ոքին դեպրեսնյակ մամա պետք չի։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), Quyr Qery (21.12.2016), Արշակ (20.12.2016), Մուշու (20.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2016), Ուլուանա (20.12.2016)

----------


## Apsara

> Մի հարց տամ էլի: Էս թեման կարդում եմ, ու շատ խնդիրներ ինձ համար լուծելի են թվում, երբ երկրորդ անձ ա մասնակցում էս պրոցեսին՝ պապան: Ու ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում. էս բոլոր պրոբլեմների առաջ կանգնում եք պապայի մասնակցությամբ հանդե՞րձ, թե՞ պապաները չեն մասնակցում երեխայի խնամքին, տան գործերին և այլն:


Բյուր ջան, պակերացրու, որ Հայկի նման ամուսին կամ պապա կարելի ա միայն երազել: Ամեն ինչում օգնում ա, եթե Հայկը տանն ա, ես կարող եմ տանը չլինել և դա չի զգացվի: Բայց Հայկի տանը լինելը մենակ շաբաթ-կիրակի ա, երևի չեմ հասցնում հանգստանալ: Ինչևէ, սեփական փորձից ելնելով՝ էն տարիների փորձով, որ 2 տեղ էի աշխաում ու տուն էի գալիս հոգնած ու սոված, եթե տունը թափթփված էր լինում, ուտելիք էլ չէր լինում, մի տեսակ հիասթափվում էի ներքուստ և  հոգնածույունս էլ ավելի էր խորանում: Հիմա աշխատում եմ էդ մինիմալը ապահովել, որ գա տուն, մեկա երեխեքը մինչև քնելը իրան բաց չեն թողնում, հազիվ ենք սովորացրել, որ գոնե թողնեն հանգսիտ հաց ուտի:

----------

boooooooom (22.12.2016), Cassiopeia (22.12.2016), John (23.12.2016), Smokie (22.12.2016), Մուշու (22.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2016), Ուլուանա (23.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս թեման ուզում եմ ակտիվացնել։ Պարբերաբար թեմային համապատասխան տարբեր հետաքրքիր նյութեր են հանդիպում՝ թե՛ հոդվածների, թե՛ վիդեոների տեսքով, բայց, չգիտես ինչի, չեմ դնում։ Նոր էս երգը հանդիպեց, սա վայելեք, հետո ավելի լուրջ բաներ էլ կդնեմ  :Jpit: .

----------

Apsara (17.05.2017), Աթեիստ (07.05.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վիդեոն, փաստորեն, հեռացվել էր իմ էստեղ տեղադրելուց հետո... Ուրիշ տեղից գտա, խմբագրեցի գրառումը, նորից տեղադրեցի։ էս ընթացքում էս կնոջը մի քիչ ուսումնասիրեցի. պարզվում ա՝ տենց մամայական պրոյեկտ ունի հումորային՝ Чудо-Люда (իր անունը՝ Людмила Светлова), չնայած էդ պրոյեկտից դուրս երգեր էլ հանդիպեցի, հավես դեմք ա երևում  :Smile: ։

Чудо-Люда պրոյեկտից մի երգ էլ՝ «Օրորոցային».

----------

Apsara (17.05.2017), Srtik (07.05.2017), Աթեիստ (07.05.2017), Արէա (07.05.2017)

----------


## Apsara

Ուլուանային խոսք եմ տվել հետ գալ էս բաժին, մեկ ա քննադատւմ են, մանավանդ տղամարդիկ, մանավանդ չամուսնացած, մանավանդ էդ պահը <թեթև> վիրավորական ա, բայց անցած լինի։
Եվս մի թեմա, որ ինձ համար ակտւալ ա․ երեխաների վաղ զարգացում՝։ Օրինակ ես երեխաներին ոչ մմի խմբակ չեմ տարել, ոչ մի հատուկ զարգացման կենտրոն չեմ տարել և տանում։ Էս առումով էլ մտերիմներիս կողմից քարկոծվում եմ, որ երեխեքս հետ են մնացել․ բայց ումից, ինչից, ասեք խնդրեմ։ Ինձ համար երեխայի զարգացումը ըստ իր արագության ա գնում։ Եթե մեծ տղայիս թվերը դեռ 2 տարեկանից են հետաքրքրել և նա ինքը հարցեր տալով սովորել ա 4 տարեկանում բոլոր թվերը կարդալ՝ տասնավոր, հարյուրավոր հազարավոր, և ավելի մեծ։ Ապա աղջիկս 5 տարեկան ա, բայց դեռ թվերը մինչև տասը իրար ա խառնում, լավ չի ճանաչում։ Մեծ տղայիս գիմնաստիկայի դպրոց տարա, նրան դուր եկավ, ուրախ զվարթ գնում-գալիս ա, իսկ երբ աղջկաս տարա, նա 1,5 ժամ կանգնեց պատի տակ ու ոչինչի չմասնակցեց, կողքինների խորհուրդով պիտի լացելով տանեի, բայց ես չտարա և էլի քննադատություն։ Փոքրս 3 տարեկան ա, հազիվ ա սկսել խոսել, հաշվել սովորեց, մի քանի բանաստեղծություն սովորեց, բայց գույները դեռ մտքովս չէր անցել սովորացնեմ, ու մեկ էլ հոպ ու ըտեղ էլ կպան։ 
Հիմա ես համեմատած մյուս մայրիկների շատ պասիվ եմ երեխաների վաղ զարգացման գործի մեջ, տարբերությունը արտաքին աշխարհի մասին գիտելիքների իմացության շատ մեծ իմ ու ցանկացած այլ երեխաների միջև, իմոնք նույնիսկ մանկամիտ ու հարիֆ են մյուս երեխաների կողքին։ Սենց բաներ։

----------


## anslov

> *Մոդերատորական. թեման առանձնացված է հետևյալ օրագրային գրառման շուրջ ծավալված քննարկումից։ Քննարկումը նույնպես տեղափոխվել է այս թեմա։
> *
> Հաճախ եմ ուզում մայրության, երեխաների դաստիարակության վերաբերյալ զանազան թեմաներ բացել, քննարկել, նկատի ունեմ՝ նաև նուրբ ու խնդրահարույց թեմաներ, մայրության «հակառակ կողմը» բացահայտող, քննարկել էն հոգեվիճակները, զգացողությունները, ցանկությունները, արարքները, որոնց մասին սովորաբար ընդունված չի բարձրաձայնել, քանի որ դրանք, այսպես ասած, պատիվ չեն բերում մեզ, բայց ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ բնորոշ են եթե ոչ բոլորին, ապա առնվազն ճնշող մեծամասնությանը։ Բայց գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ նման թեմաներ բացելու դեպքում մենակ եմ մնալու դրանցում. դժվար թե որևէ մեկն անկեղծանա ու համարձակվի անկեղծ ու անկաշկանդ խոսել ու քննարկել որպես մայր ունեցած իր խնդիրները, դժվարությունները, թերացումները, մեղքի զգացում առաջացնող երևույթները, հոգեվիճակները և այլն (մարդիկ իսկի էն անմեղ՝ երեխաների զարգացման վերաբերյալ թեմաներում ձայն–ծպտուն չեն հանում, էլ ուր մնաց՝ էդպիսի թեմաներում)։ Ու անկեղծանալու դեպքում ի վերջո կստացվի, որ դու մեջների ամենաանհաջող մայրն ես, որ նման դժվարություններ ունես, մյուս բոլորի մոտ ամեն ինչ իդեալական է, ու կփոշմանես, որ ընդհանրապես շոշափել ես էդ թեման։ Ընդհանրապես մայրությունը չափազանց նուրբ թեմա է ու մայրերի համար լուրջ մրցակցության դաշտ. ոչ ոք չի ուզում էդ մրցադաշտում պարտվող երևալ, թերի կողմով բացահայտվել, բոլորն ուզում են ցույց տալ, որ իրենք շատ լավ են հաղթահարում էս կամ էն դժվարությունը, կամ որ, ավելին, իրենք դժվարություններ ընդհանրապես չունեն. շատերը հատկապես համեմատության մեջ են սիրում դա շեշտել. «Իսկ իմ երեխան՝ էսպես, իսկ իմ երեխան՝ էնպես...» «Մենք էդպիսի խնդիրներ չունենք»։ Բնականաբար, բոլորը նույն խնդիրները չեն կարող ունենալ, պարզ է, բայց երևի շատ քչերն են, որ ընդհանրապես խնդիրներ չունեն։ Ես որ էսքան ժամանակ դեռ միայն մի երկու ծնողից եմ էդպիսի տպավորություն ստացել, իսկ թե իրականում ինչքանով է էդպես՝ չգիտեմ։ Ու արդյունքում երևի շատերը մնում են իրենց խնդիրների հետ միայնակ (էն խնդիրների, որոնց մասին ընդունված չի խոսել, ու երևի ամեն մեկը մտածում է, որ միայն ինքն ունի էդ խնդիր(ներ)ը), բայց կարևորը՝ կողքից լավ (երբեմն՝ նույնիսկ անթերի) ծնողի համբավով։ Նույնիսկ Ֆեյսբուքում գործող համապատասխան խմբերում հարցերը, որպես կանոն, կենցաղային, առողջական ու գործնական ոլորտի են լինում, չեմ հիշում, որ հոգեբանական–էմոցիոնալ ոլորտին վերաբերող որևէ հարց բարձրաձայնված տեսնեմ կոնկրետ մարդու կողմից։ Էդ թեմաները, որպես կանոն, մեկ–մեկ պատահում են միայն ինչ–որ հոդվածների հղումների տեսքով, բայց ոչ երբեք անձնական օրինակով։ Ու զարմանալի էլ չի. ոչ ոք չի ուզում առաջինը լինել. ի վերջո, ու՞մ համար է հաճելի մյուսների ֆոնին ավելի վատը երևալը, հետն էլ քննադատվելն ու մեղադրվելը։
> 
> Անգլալեզու կայքերում հաճախ են պատահում նյութեր, հոդվածներ՝ նշածս մայրության «հակառակ կողմը» բացահայտող երևույթների վերաբերյալ, որոնք կարդալիս հանգստանում ես, մխիթարվում ու հասկանում, որ միայն դու չես, որ էդ դժվարություններն ունենում ես, որ, փաստորեն, էնքան էլ սարսափելի կամ աննորմալ չես, ինչքան քեզ թվում էր, ու որ նկարագրված ոչ էնքան դրական երևույթներն ավելի քան բնական հոգեվիճակներ ու զգացողություններ են գրեթե ցանկացած ծնողի համար, պարզապես դրանց մասին ընդունված չէ բարձրաձայնել։ Ու կարևոր է նաև, որ էդ գրառումները հաճախ ոչ թե վերացական հոդվածներ են լինում, այլ կոնկրետ մարդկանց անձնական բլոգային գրառումներ ու հոդվածներ՝ սեփական փորձի, սեփական զգացողությունների մասին՝ առավելագույն անկեղծ ու կարծես մինչև վերջին նյարդը մերկացված ու բացահայտված։


Ես չհասկացա, թե ինչ եք ուզում, որ մայրերը իրենց անձնական խնդիրների մասին անկեղծ պատմեն օտար մարդկանց: 
Ո՞րն է էա ամենի ռացիոնալ մասը, և ո՞րը հոգեբանական իդացիոնալը:

Սովորաբար էն մարդիկ, ովքեր հասարակական հարթակներից անկեղծորեն, ոչ հեքիաթային-առասպելաբանորեն պատմում են իրենց անձնական խնդիրների մասին, տպավորություն են թողնում այնպիսի մարդկանց, ովքեր բարձրաձայն ասում են իրենց խնդրի մասին, որ ազատվեն դա լուծելու պարտականությունից: Նախ և առաջ սեփական խղճի առաջ: 
/ Ես չեմ կարծում, որ թեմայի հեղինակը ունի անսպիսի մոտեցում ու հավանաբար էն բացառությունից է, ում մոտ էսպես բարձրաձայն խոսալը հավանաբար ունի լրիվ այլ իմաստ  :Smile: : /

----------


## anslov

> Ուլուանային խոսք եմ տվել հետ գալ էս բաժին, մեկ ա քննադատւմ են, մանավանդ տղամարդիկ, մանավանդ չամուսնացած, մանավանդ էդ պահը <թեթև> վիրավորական ա, բայց անցած լինի։
> Եվս մի թեմա, որ ինձ համար ակտւալ ա․ երեխաների վաղ զարգացում՝։ Օրինակ ես երեխաներին ոչ մմի խմբակ չեմ տարել, ոչ մի հատուկ զարգացման կենտրոն չեմ տարել և տանում։ Էս առումով էլ մտերիմներիս կողմից քարկոծվում եմ, որ երեխեքս հետ են մնացել․ բայց ումից, ինչից, ասեք խնդրեմ։ Ինձ համար երեխայի զարգացումը ըստ իր արագության ա գնում։ Եթե մեծ տղայիս թվերը դեռ 2 տարեկանից են հետաքրքրել և նա ինքը հարցեր տալով սովորել ա 4 տարեկանում բոլոր թվերը կարդալ՝ տասնավոր, հարյուրավոր հազարավոր, և ավելի մեծ։ Ապա աղջիկս 5 տարեկան ա, բայց դեռ թվերը մինչև տասը իրար ա խառնում, լավ չի ճանաչում։ Մեծ տղայիս գիմնաստիկայի դպրոց տարա, նրան դուր եկավ, ուրախ զվարթ գնում-գալիս ա, իսկ երբ աղջկաս տարա, նա 1,5 ժամ կանգնեց պատի տակ ու ոչինչի չմասնակցեց, կողքինների խորհուրդով պիտի լացելով տանեի, բայց ես չտարա և էլի քննադատություն։ Փոքրս 3 տարեկան ա, հազիվ ա սկսել խոսել, հաշվել սովորեց, մի քանի բանաստեղծություն սովորեց, բայց գույները դեռ մտքովս չէր անցել սովորացնեմ, ու մեկ էլ հոպ ու ըտեղ էլ կպան։ 
> Հիմա ես համեմատած մյուս մայրիկների շատ պասիվ եմ երեխաների վաղ զարգացման գործի մեջ, տարբերությունը արտաքին աշխարհի մասին գիտելիքների իմացության շատ մեծ իմ ու ցանկացած այլ երեխաների միջև, իմոնք նույնիսկ մանկամիտ ու հարիֆ են մյուս երեխաների կողքին։ Սենց բաներ։


Նախադպրոցական տարիքում երեխաներին "խմբակներ" տանելու իմաստը միայն այլ երեխաների հետ շփումն է ու համատեղ ինչ որ գործողություն կատարելը, որի արդյունքը կարող են իրենք տեսնել ու սովորել օգնել իր կողքինին /"թույլին"/: Եթե երեխան զրկված է այլ երեխաների  /ոչ իր քույր ու եղբայր/ հետ ամենօրյա խաղային շփումներից:

"Մրցակցային" մոտեցումենրը ոչ մի լավ բանի չեն բերում: Դրանք դաստիրակում են "վիներ-լուզեր" տիպի հոգեպես  դժբախտ մարդիկ: Անկախ նրանից- "վիներ" են թե "լուզեր":
 Էս առումով ինչքան երեխան "հարիֆ" մեծանա, էնքան պոտենցիալ կունենա երջանիկ, բարի, համբերատար. հոգատար երեխա-մարդ լինելու մնացած կյանում: Երջանիկ մարդ, ինչը բարիք է հենց իր համար և նաև իր շրջապատի համար:

Մորից  ավելի լավ ոչ մեկ չի կարող հասկանալ թե ինչ է պետք իր փոքրիկի երջանկությանը:
 Կողքից կարելի է լսել, զուտ որպես ինֆորմացիա: Բայց ոչ երբեք որպես դիրետկիվ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանային խոսք եմ տվել հետ գալ էս բաժին, մեկ ա քննադատւմ են, մանավանդ տղամարդիկ, մանավանդ չամուսնացած, մանավանդ էդ պահը <թեթև> վիրավորական ա, բայց անցած լինի։
> Եվս մի թեմա, որ ինձ համար ակտւալ ա․ երեխաների վաղ զարգացում՝։ Օրինակ ես երեխաներին ոչ մմի խմբակ չեմ տարել, ոչ մի հատուկ զարգացման կենտրոն չեմ տարել և տանում։ Էս առումով էլ մտերիմներիս կողմից քարկոծվում եմ, որ երեխեքս հետ են մնացել․ բայց ումից, ինչից, ասեք խնդրեմ։ Ինձ համար երեխայի զարգացումը ըստ իր արագության ա գնում։ Եթե մեծ տղայիս թվերը դեռ 2 տարեկանից են հետաքրքրել և նա ինքը հարցեր տալով սովորել ա 4 տարեկանում բոլոր թվերը կարդալ՝ տասնավոր, հարյուրավոր հազարավոր, և ավելի մեծ։ Ապա աղջիկս 5 տարեկան ա, բայց դեռ թվերը մինչև տասը իրար ա խառնում, լավ չի ճանաչում։ Մեծ տղայիս գիմնաստիկայի դպրոց տարա, նրան դուր եկավ, ուրախ զվարթ գնում-գալիս ա, իսկ երբ աղջկաս տարա, նա 1,5 ժամ կանգնեց պատի տակ ու ոչինչի չմասնակցեց, կողքինների խորհուրդով պիտի լացելով տանեի, բայց ես չտարա և էլի քննադատություն։ Փոքրս 3 տարեկան ա, հազիվ ա սկսել խոսել, հաշվել սովորեց, մի քանի բանաստեղծություն սովորեց, բայց գույները դեռ մտքովս չէր անցել սովորացնեմ, ու մեկ էլ հոպ ու ըտեղ էլ կպան։ 
> Հիմա ես համեմատած մյուս մայրիկների շատ պասիվ եմ երեխաների վաղ զարգացման գործի մեջ, տարբերությունը արտաքին աշխարհի մասին գիտելիքների իմացության շատ մեծ իմ ու ցանկացած այլ երեխաների միջև, իմոնք նույնիսկ մանկամիտ ու հարիֆ են մյուս երեխաների կողքին։ Սենց բաներ։


Վարդ, ես էնքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում, օրինակ, էս գրառմանդ դրդապատճառը կամ նպատակը։ Ասածս չի նշանակում, թե գրառումդ անիմաստ ա կամ լավը չի կամ նման բաներ։ Չէ, բոլորովին։ Քո գրառումները, հատկապես էս թեմայով, միշտ էլ հետաքրքիր են, նույնիսկ եթե երբեմն էլ համաձայն չլինեմ։ Ուղղակի առնվազն ինձ համար էնքան էլ պարզ չի՝ գրել ես ուղղակի լիցքաթափվելու համա՞ր՝ որպես օրագրային գրառում, թե՞ կարծիքներ կամ խորհուրդներ լսելու։ Այ, օրինակ, որ ասում ես՝ քննադատում են էս կամ էն բաների համար, դե, պարզ ա, որ ոչ ոքի էլ դուր չի գալիս, երբ իրան քննադատում են, բայց անկախ դուր գալ–չգալուց՝ ամեն մարդ գոնե ինքը գիտի, չէ՞, իրեն մեղավոր զգու՞մ ա, իսկապես համարու՞մ ա, որ սխալ ա անում տվյալ բաները, ու որ ուղղակի պետք չի, սխալ ա տենց քննադատելը, փնովելը կամ քթներն ուրիշի ընտանիք խոթելը և այլն, գուցե համարում ես, որ նույն բանը կարելի ա այլ ձևով ասել կամ հասկացնել։ Ինձ տվյալ դեպքում հետաքրքրում ա, թե դու ինքդ ոնց ես վերաբերվում քո ներկայացրած իրավիճակներին, քո մոտեցմանը, քո պահվածքին։ Քեզ մեղավոր զգու՞մ ես նշածդ բաների կամ դրանցից որոշների համար, թե՞ համարում ես, որ տենց ճիշտ ա ու մեղավոր զգալու բան չունես։ 

Ի դեպ, վաղ զարգացման հետևանքների մասին մի հոդված էի հանդիպել, հղումը դնեմ, թող կարդացողները կարծիքներ գրեն։

*"Когда раннее развитие приводит к отставанию"*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես չհասկացա, թե ինչ եք ուզում, որ մայրերը իրենց անձնական խնդիրների մասին անկեղծ պատմեն օտար մարդկանց: 
> Ո՞րն է էա ամենի ռացիոնալ մասը, և ո՞րը հոգեբանական իդացիոնալը:


Ոչ թե օտար մարդկանց, այլ միմյանց։ Չնայած, որ խորանանք, իրականում օտար մարդկանց պատմելը հաճախ շատ ավելի հեշտ ա, քան ծանոթներին։  Ռացիոնալ ու իռացիոնալ չեմ ուզում առանձնացնել. իմաստն էն է, որ մարդիկ զգան, որ իրենք մենակ չեն, ու էն դժվարությունները, որոնց միջով իրենք անցնում են, ուրիշներն էլ են անցնում, նաև փորձի փոխանակություն անեն, եթե պետք է, իրար հոգեպես սատարեն, երբեմն խորհուրդներ հարցնեն կամ տան, եթե հարմար գտնեն։ Հիմնական նպատակը, որ ես դրել եմ թեման բացելիս, հատկապես վիրտուալ միջավայրերում (օրինակ՝ Ֆեյսբուքում, բայց ոչ միայն) համապատասխան լուսանկարների ու ստատուսների/գրառումների միջոցով ստեղծված անհոգ, ուրախ–զվարթ ու նախանձելիորեն անպրոբլեմ մամայություն ու կատարյալ օրինակելի երեխաներ ունենալու միֆը գոնե մի քիչ ցրելն է։



> Սովորաբար էն մարդիկ, ովքեր հասարակական հարթակներից անկեղծորեն, ոչ հեքիաթային-առասպելաբանորեն պատմում են իրենց անձնական խնդիրների մասին, տպավորություն են թողնում այնպիսի մարդկանց, ովքեր բարձրաձայն ասում են իրենց խնդրի մասին, որ ազատվեն դա լուծելու պարտականությունից: Նախ և առաջ սեփական խղճի առաջ: 
> / Ես չեմ կարծում, որ թեմայի հեղինակը ունի անսպիսի մոտեցում ու հավանաբար էն բացառությունից է, ում մոտ էսպես բարձրաձայն խոսալը հավանաբար ունի լրիվ այլ իմաստ : /


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես չեմ կարծում, թե նման անկեղծ ձևով իրենց անձնական խնդիրների մասին պատմելը նշանակում է, որ դրանով փորձում են ազատվել էդ խնդիրները լուծելու պատասխանատվությունից։ Ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, պատմելը կարող է ունենալ մի քանի նպատակ՝ լիցքաթափվել, դիմացինից, տվյալ դեպքում՝ ընթերցողներից, ստանալ հոգեբանական սատարում, որը հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ ազատի պատասխանատվությունից ու մարդու խիղճը քնեցնի, միայն թե իրեն ավելի լավ զգա։ Ի վերջո, կարելի է մարդուն ասել կամ ինչ–որ կերպ հասկացնել իր սխալը՝ միաժամանակ օգնելով, որ ուղղի այն։ Ու դա միանգամայն հնարավոր է անել՝ ցույց տալով, որ ինքը մենակ չի էդ խնդրով, շատերն ունեն նույն խնդիրը կամ դժվարությունը, բայց ամեն դեպքում պետք է փորձել այն հաղթահարել։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.05.2017), Աթեիստ (17.05.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ապսարայի գրառումը կարդալիս էս պոստը հիշեցի։ Իսկականից ինչքան շատ պահանջներ կան ժամանակակից ծնողների վրա։ Ու իմ կարծիքով, դրանց մեծ մասն անիմաստ են։

----------


## Արէա

Շատ լավ հոդված ա երեխաների վաղ զարգացման մասին։




> Когда мне говорят: «Я своего сына в два года начал учить читать», я отвечаю: «Ну и дурак!»

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ լավ հոդված ա երեխաների վաղ զարգացման մասին։


Ընդհանուր հոդվածը լավն ա, բայց․



> И если у ребенка плохие гены, то тут ничего не поделаешь. Но даже если гены хорошие, то этого все равно недостаточно.


Վա՞տ ա էս կնիկը։ Գենի լավ ու վատը ո՞րն ա։

----------


## Apsara

> Նախադպրոցական տարիքում երեխաներին "խմբակներ" տանելու իմաստը միայն այլ երեխաների հետ շփումն է ու համատեղ ինչ որ գործողություն կատարելը, որի արդյունքը կարող են իրենք տեսնել ու սովորել օգնել իր կողքինին /"թույլին"/: Եթե երեխան զրկված է այլ երեխաների  /ոչ իր քույր ու եղբայր/ հետ ամենօրյա խաղային շփումներից:
> 
> "Մրցակցային" մոտեցումենրը ոչ մի լավ բանի չեն բերում: Դրանք դաստիրակում են "վիներ-լուզեր" տիպի հոգեպես  դժբախտ մարդիկ: Անկախ նրանից- "վիներ" են թե "լուզեր":
>  Էս առումով ինչքան երեխան "հարիֆ" մեծանա, էնքան պոտենցիալ կունենա երջանիկ, բարի, համբերատար. հոգատար երեխա-մարդ լինելու մնացած կյանում: Երջանիկ մարդ, ինչը բարիք է հենց իր համար և նաև իր շրջապատի համար:
> 
> Մորից  ավելի լավ ոչ մեկ չի կարող հասկանալ թե ինչ է պետք իր փոքրիկի երջանկությանը:
>  Կողքից կարելի է լսել, զուտ որպես ինֆորմացիա: Բայց ոչ երբեք որպես դիրետկիվ:


Անսլով ջան, իսկ ինչ անել, եթե երեխան իրեն ահավոր դժբախտ է զգում նոր թեկուզ և հասակակիցների շրջապատում և հաճույքոբ խաղում և շփվում է միայն իր հին ծանոթների հետ։ Երբ աղջկաս մանկապարտեզ դադարեցի տանել, բոլորը վստահ պնդում էին, որ շատ վատ բան եմ արել, իսկ ես համզված էի, որ շատ լավ բան եմ անում, որովհետև երեխան դժբախտ էր այնտեղ և այդ վիճակը բավականին երկար էր ՝ 1,5 տարի։ Աղջիկս անծանոթների հետ նույնիսկ չի խոսում, մինչև մի քանի անգամ չհանդիպի և չհամոզվի որ սույն անձը իր բարեկամն է և ոչ հակառակը։

----------

Smokie (31.05.2017), Մուշու (21.05.2017)

----------


## Apsara

> Վարդ, ես էնքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում, օրինակ, էս գրառմանդ դրդապատճառը կամ նպատակը։ Ասածս չի նշանակում, թե գրառումդ անիմաստ ա կամ լավը չի կամ նման բաներ։ Չէ, բոլորովին։ Քո գրառումները, հատկապես էս թեմայով, միշտ էլ հետաքրքիր են, նույնիսկ եթե երբեմն էլ համաձայն չլինեմ։ Ուղղակի առնվազն ինձ համար էնքան էլ պարզ չի՝ գրել ես ուղղակի լիցքաթափվելու համա՞ր՝ որպես օրագրային գրառում, թե՞ կարծիքներ կամ խորհուրդներ լսելու։ Այ, օրինակ, որ ասում ես՝ քննադատում են էս կամ էն բաների համար, դե, պարզ ա, որ ոչ ոքի էլ դուր չի գալիս, երբ իրան քննադատում են, բայց անկախ դուր գալ–չգալուց՝ ամեն մարդ գոնե ինքը գիտի, չէ՞, իրեն մեղավոր զգու՞մ ա, իսկապես համարու՞մ ա, որ սխալ ա անում տվյալ բաները, ու որ ուղղակի պետք չի, սխալ ա տենց քննադատելը, փնովելը կամ քթներն ուրիշի ընտանիք խոթելը և այլն, գուցե համարում ես, որ նույն բանը կարելի ա այլ ձևով ասել կամ հասկացնել։ Ինձ տվյալ դեպքում հետաքրքրում ա, թե դու ինքդ ոնց ես վերաբերվում քո ներկայացրած իրավիճակներին, քո մոտեցմանը, քո պահվածքին։ Քեզ մեղավոր զգու՞մ ես նշածդ բաների կամ դրանցից որոշների համար, թե՞ համարում ես, որ տենց ճիշտ ա ու մեղավոր զգալու բան չունես։ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, վաղ զարգացման հետևանքների մասին մի հոդված էի հանդիպել, հղումը դնեմ, թող կարդացողները կարծիքներ գրեն։
> 
> *"Когда раннее развитие приводит к отставанию"*


Էս հոդվածը կարդացել եմ ու հավանել;
Գրառումս գուցե վատ է ստացվել, բայց դժվար ա արտահայտվել պատշաճ կերպով, երբ երկար ժամանակ չես գրում ոչ մի տեղ։ Ինչպես միշտ արտահայտվել եմ 100% 
 անկեղծ, առանց ետին մտքերի, առանց վատ նպատակների․ էս անգամ էլ սենց ստացվեց։ Ուզում էի լսել մյուս ծնողների-ակումբցիների կարծիքը իրենց երեխաների վաղ զարգացման մասին։ Իմ շրջապատում միայն ես եմ <աբորիգեն> երեխեք մեծացնում։  Եթե մեղավորության զգացում չունենայի կամ չկասկածեի հարցը չէի բարձրացնի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս հոդվածը կարդացել եմ ու հավանել;
> Գրառումս գուցե վատ է ստացվել, բայց դժվար ա արտահայտվել պատշաճ կերպով, երբ երկար ժամանակ չես գրում ոչ մի տեղ։ Ինչպես միշտ արտահայտվել եմ 100% 
>  անկեղծ, առանց ետին մտքերի, առանց վատ նպատակների․ էս անգամ էլ սենց ստացվեց։ Ուզում էի լսել մյուս ծնողների-ակումբցիների կարծիքը իրենց երեխաների վաղ զարգացման մասին։ Իմ շրջապատում միայն ես եմ <աբորիգեն> երեխեք մեծացնում։  Եթե մեղավորության զգացում չունենայի կամ չկասկածեի հարցը չէի բարձրացնի։


Վարդ, կարելի՞ ա թեև որպես ոչ ծնող, բայց գոնե ուղեղի զարգացումից մի քիչ հասկացող մեկը մի երկու բան ասեմ էս թեմայով։

Ուրեմն անկեղծ ասած չգիտեմ՝ էդ զարգմացման կենտրոնները երեխաների ինչն են զարգացնում, որովհետև առողջ երեխան իրա բնական վիճակում սենց թե նենց զարգանում ա, ու որևէ արհեստական միջամտության կարիք չկա։ Ուղղակի պետք ա չխոչընդոտել էդ բնական զարգացումը ու հետևել, որ իրան վնաս չտա։ Ասենք, երկու տարեկան երեխային մեջտեղից ճղվես, չես կարող գրիչ բռնել սովորեցնել, որովհետև մոտորիկան զարգացած չի։ Ամեն ինչն իր ժամանակն ունի։

Ընդհանրապես, ինձ հաճախ շատերը հարցնում են լեզվի մասին։ Ասենք, քանի՞ տարեկանից ա ճիշտ երեխային օտար լեզու սովորացնելը։ Գիտեմ, որ էդ զարգացման կենտրոններում իբր օտար լեզու էլ են սովորացնում։ Ու միշտ իմ պատասխանից զարմանում են, որ ասում եմ՝ ընդհանրապես պետք չի, թողեք, թող մայրենին սովորի։ Երեխան մինչև հինգ-տասը տարեկան մայրենի լեզուն ա յուրացնում։ Ու եթե սխալ-մխալ օտար լեզվով միջամտություն լինի, մայրենի լեզվի զարգացումը կխոչընդոտվի։ Իսկ ո՞նց խթանել մայրենի լեզվի զարգացումը։ Ընդամենը պետք ա խոսել երեխայի հետ, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան անել պետք չի։

Չգիտեմ, բոլորն ուզում են, որ իրենց էրեխեքը հանճարներ լինեն ու փոքր տարիքից ուղեղները բռնաբարում են։ Կարծում եմ՝ ավելի ճիշտ ա էրեխեքին թողնելը, որ մանկություն ունենան։ Դպրոցն ուղեղը տեղը տեղին կբռնաբարի։

----------

Apsara (21.05.2017), Cassiopeia (18.05.2017), Smokie (31.05.2017), Արէա (18.05.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (18.05.2017), մարդագայլուկ (19.05.2017), Նաիրուհի (19.05.2017), Ուլուանա (19.05.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Անսլով ջան, իսկ ինչ անել, եթե երեխան իրեն ահավոր դժբախտ է զգում նոր թեկուզ և հասակակիցների շրջապատում և հաճույքոբ խաղում և շփվում է միայն իր հին ծանոթների հետ։ Երբ աղջկաս մանկապարտեզ դադարեցի տանել, բոլորը վստահ պնդում էին, որ շատ վատ բան եմ արել, իսկ ես համզված էի, որ շատ լավ բան եմ անում, որովհետև երեխան դժբախտ էր այնտեղ և այդ վիճակը բավականին երկար էր ՝ 1,5 տարի։ Աղջիկս անծանոթների հետ նույնիսկ չի խոսում, մինչև մի քանի անգամ չհանդիպի և չհամոզվի որ սույն անձը իր բարեկամն է և ոչ հակառակը։


Ինչ որ անում ես, հաստատ ճիշտ ես անում: Մայրական ինտուիցիան երբեք չի կարող սխալվել: 

Իսկ աղջկանիցտ էլ հիանալի մենեջեր կստացվի: Մարդկանց առաջին հայացքից վստահելու առումով: Ավելի ճիշտ Չ-վաստահելու առումով

----------

Apsara (21.05.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս հոդվածը կարդացել եմ ու հավանել;
> Գրառումս գուցե վատ է ստացվել, բայց դժվար ա արտահայտվել պատշաճ կերպով, երբ երկար ժամանակ չես գրում ոչ մի տեղ։ Ինչպես միշտ արտահայտվել եմ 100% 
>  անկեղծ, առանց ետին մտքերի, առանց վատ նպատակների․ էս անգամ էլ սենց ստացվեց։ Ուզում էի լսել մյուս ծնողների-ակումբցիների կարծիքը իրենց երեխաների վաղ զարգացման մասին։ Իմ շրջապատում միայն ես եմ <աբորիգեն> երեխեք մեծացնում։  Եթե մեղավորության զգացում չունենայի կամ չկասկածեի հարցը չէի բարձրացնի։


Վարդ ջան, անկեղծությանդ չեմ էլ կասկածել, գրառումդ էլ, ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, ոչ թե վատ ա ստացվել, այլ ուղղակի ակնկալիքներդ էնքան էլ պարզ չէին, հիմա որ ասեցիր, արդեն պարզ ա։ 

Ես՝ որպես ծնող, իմ երեխաների մասին ասեմ։ Մենք էլ տենց վաղ զարգացման կենտրոններ–բաներ չենք տարել։ Արեգին (6.5 տարեկան) վերջին երկու տարում երկու կիսամյակ բասկետբոլի ենք տարել, երկու կիսամյակ էլ թենիսի, երևի մի քիչ էլ կշարունակի թենիսը, ու միասին կկողմնորոշվենք՝ արժե էլի շարունակել, թե չէ։ Հետագայում նախատեսում ենք ուրիշ խմբակներ էլ տանել, համենայնդեպս, սպորտի՝ անպայման, մի հատ էլ երևի արվեստի ոլորտի ինչ–որ խմբակ, հատկապես որ ինքն էդ ուղղությամբ հակումներ ու հետաքրքրություն ունի։ Կարծում եմ՝ էս տարիքում՝ մոտավորապես 5-6 տարեկանից, գոնե մի խմբակ հաճախել արժե, բայց, իհարկե, անպայման երեխայի ցանկությունը, հետաքրքրությունները հաշվի առնելով. զոռով ոչ մի տեղ տանել չարժե, չնայած էստեղ էլ բացառություններ կարող են լինել։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ ցանկացած երեխայի համար էլ կարելի ա գտնել նենց խմբակ, որին հետաքրքրությամբ կգնա։ Իսկ եթե ոչ մի տեղ չի ուզում գնալ, ուրեմն երևի հաղորդակցման խնդիր ունի, որն իր հերթին աչքաթող անել չարժե, որովհետև նույն հաջողությամբ վաղը դպրոց չի ուզենա գնալ և այլն։ Հո չե՞ս կարող թողնել, որ մենակ իրա ուզած տեղերը գնա ու իրա ուզած բաներն անի, որոնք հեշտ են ու դժվարություններ հաղթահարել չեն պահանջում։ 

Ճիշտն ասած՝ էստեղ էլ շատ երեխաներ առնվազն երկու խմբակի են հաճախում, հաճախ՝ երեք և ավելի, բայց ես, օրինակ, սխալ եմ համարում երեխաներին էդքան ծանրաբեռնելը։ Մի տեսակ մրցակցության պես բան ոնց որ լինի ծնողների միջև, թե ում երեխան ավելի շատ խմբակների կհաճախի, ավելի զարգացած կլինի և այլն։ Բայց էդքան խմբակների տանելու դեպքում հաստատ էդ էրեխեքը խաղալու, մանկությունը վայելելու ժամանակ բառացիորեն չեն ունենում։ Ես պատկերացնում եմ, որ եթե, օրինակ, երեք խմբակ հաճախեր, համարյա ամեն օր մենակ դաս ու էդ խմբակը պիտի լիներ, որովհետև որ օրը խմբակ ա գնում, հազիվ հասցնում ա դասերն անել մենակ։ Ուղղակի մեր դեպքում, բացի դպրոցի դասերից, նաև հայերեն կարդալ, գրել կա, կարդալն ամեն օր, գրելը՝ մենակ ուրբաթ, շաբաթ, կիրակի։ Դա երևի կարելի ա խմբակի տեղ անցկացնել՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ կանոնավոր կերպով որոշակի ժամանակ ա խլում։

Բայց իմ օրինակն էլ բերեմ, որը պիտի որ մտածելու տեղիք տա։ Ես առաջին դասարանից մինչև յոթերորդ դասարանը պարի եմ գնացել, երրորդ դասարանից մինչև իններորդ դասարանը՝ դաշնամուրի, այսինքն՝ երաժշտական դպրոց։ Երկուսն էլ շաբաթը երկու անգամ էին, այսինքն՝ դպրոցական տասը տարիներից հինգի ընթացքում ես ամեն շաբաթվա չորս օրը կամ պարի դաս ունեի, կամ երաժշտության, մնացած չորս տարիների ընթացքում էլ՝ համապատասխանաբար շաբաթվա երկու օրը։ Այսինքն՝ մենակ տասներորդ դասարանում դրանցից ոչ մեկը չի եղել, բայց դե տասում էլ երկու առարկայի մասնավոր պարապմունքներ են եղել։ Մի խոսքով՝ կարելի ա ասել՝ «ծանր» մանկություն եմ ունեցել  :LOL: ։ Ու, ի դեպ, առնվազն իմ շրջապատում էդ թվերին շատ հազվագյուտ երեխաներ էին մեկից ավել խմբակի հաճախում, իսկ երեխաների մեծամասնությունն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի խմբակի չէր հաճախում։ Մեր թվերին դեռ տենց մրցակցային վիճակներ չկային, խմբակների չգնալը լրիվ նորմալ էր համարվում, ու ոչ ոք թարս չէր նայում կամ քննադատում որևէ խմբակ չհաճախող երեխայի ծնողին։ Ասեմ, որ պարի միշտ գնացել եմ մեծագույն հաճույքով, էն աստիճանի, որ մամաս, երբ ուզում էր ինձ ինչ–որ բանով սպառնալ, ասում էր՝ քեզ պարից կհանեմ։ Սիրում էի ու հաճույքով էի գնում նաև էն պատճառով, որ տանը պարապելու բան չկար. գնում, պարում, գալիս էիր, ճիշտ ա, նոր շարժումները, պարերը երբեմն կարող էին մի քիչ բարդ լինել, մինչև տիրապետեիր, բայց ամեն դեպքում հեշտ էր, կարելի ա ասել՝ աշխատանք չպահանջող խմբակ էր։ Իսկ երաժշտական դպրոցը լրիվ այլ պատմություն էր։ Ես, իհարկե, երաժշտական դպրոց ընդունվել եմ իմ ցանկությամբ (չնայած խոստովանեմ, որ մամաս ինձնից մի քիչ ավելի շատ էր ուզում, որ ես դաշնամուրի գնայի  :Jpit: ), բայց, այ, էնտեղ սովորելը, մեղմ ասած, խաղուպար չէր. լիքը արտադասարանական աշխատանք էր պահանջում, իսկ ես ծույլ մեռնում էի, դրա համար էլ հենց առաջին դասարանից արդեն չէի ուզում գնալ, ու եթե մամաս իմ ցանկությանը նայեր, կարող ա երկրորդ դասարան արդեն չգնայի, ավարտելու մասին խոսք էլ չէր լինի։ Ուղղակի տվյալ դեպքում հարցն էն էր, որ իրականում ես համ սիրում էի նվագել, երաժշտության ու էնտեղ սովորած ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ էլ հետաքրքրություն ունեի, համ էլ ընդունակություններս էին շատ լավ, բայց քանի որ պիտի չարչարվեի, պարապեի ամեն օր կամ գոնե շաբաթը մեկ–երկու օր (դասատուները համարում էին, որ իդեալականը ամեն օր պարապելն ա, բայց դե ես ուր, ամեն օր պարապելն՝ ուր. մենակ դասի նախորդ օրն էի պարապում, էն էլ շատ քիչ, ու ամբողջ ծանրությունն ընկնում էր քննությունից առաջ եղած մի քանի օրվա վրա, մի խոսքով՝ ահավոր սթրես)։ Հիմա շատերը կհամարեն, որ պետք չէր ինձ տանջել, զոռով ուղարկել երաժշտական դպրոց, բայց անձամբ ես շատ գոհ եմ, որ մամաս կուլ չի գնացել իմ «ցանկությանը» ու չի հանել ինձ երաժշտականից, ինչն, ի դեպ, իմ ծանոթներից շատ–շատերի հետ ա պատահել. ընդունվել են հավեսով, բայց կեսից թողել։ Մամաս էլ էր դրա միջով անցել ու իր ծնողներին մեղադրում էր, որ չեն ստիպել, որ շարունակի։ Ինձ էլ ասում էր՝ որ քեզ հիմա հանեմ, դու էլ հետո ինձ ես մեղադրելու, ասելու ես՝ ես փոքր էի, չէի հասկանում, դու ինչի՞ չհամառեցիր, որ շարունակեմ գնալ։ Ու ես իր հետ համաձայն եմ։ Այ, ուրիշ բան, եթե երեխան համապատասխան ընդունակություններ չունի և/կամ հետաքրքրված չի տվյալ ոլորտով, բայց ծնողը ստիպում է ու տարիներ շարունակ տանջելով ուղարկում։ Հետո դա նաև կամքի ուժ ա դաստիարակում, օգնում ավելի լավ կազմակերպել ժամանակը, դե, ստացած գիտելիքների մասին էլ չեմ ասում։ Ես, օրինակ, չեմ կարող ասել, թե դրա պատճառով մանկությունս փչացել ա, կամ ինձ դժբախտ եմ զգացել դրանից։ Ես տարբեր առիթներով ասել եմ, որ իմ մանկությունը շատ առումներով չեմ սիրում, բայց նշածներս, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ թվա, դեր չունեն էդ չսիրելուս մեջ։ Նույնիսկ հակառակը։

Փոքր տղաս ինն ամսական ա, դեռ ոչ մի զարգացման կենտրոն չենք տարել, առաջիկա մի երկու տարում չենք էլ նախատեսում  :Jpit: ։ Ի դեպ, Հայաստանում չգիտեմ՝ որ տարիքից են տենց տեղեր տանում, բայց էստեղ մի քանի ամսականների համար նախատեսված խմբակներ–բաներ էլ կան  :Jpit: ։

----------

Apsara (21.05.2017), Tiger29 (19.05.2017)

----------


## Apsara

Վատ մամա լինելու նոր մեղադրանք եմ ստացել այսօր Դավիթի հետ պարապող թերապիստներից մեկից։ Ողջ էությունս կռիվ ա անում ընդունված նորմերի դեմ, բայց ուժս չի հերիքում նորմալ բանավիճել և տեսակետս բացատրել և հիմնավորել։ Փորձեմ էստեղ խնդիրը նկարագրել և հաճույքով լսել ակումբցիների ադեկվատ կարծիքները, ինձ շատ-շատ օգնում ա էստեղի խորհուրդները։ Ուրեմն Դավիթը արդեն 3,5 տարեկան ա ու իր մոտ շատ ուժեղ արտահայտվում ա այս տարիքի կրիզիսը, երբ սեփական ԵՍ ն ա հիմնում իր մեջ ու պարզ ա հակադրվում ա ամենիքն, անում ա ասածի հակառակը, եթե շատ են զոռում կարող են հասցնել հիստերիայի։ Սրա հետ մեկտեղ ես սովորել եմ Դավիթից ստանալ ուզածս սիրո, խաթրի, բացատրությունների միջոցով։ Հիմա էս թերապիստը ասում ա, Դաիթը շատ ա փոխվել վերջին 2 շաբաթը, ինձ չի լսում, ուզում աիրա ուզածը անի, լացում ա, պառկում ա հատակին ու հիստերիաներ ա անում։ 
Պարապմունքը տևում ա 30 րոպե, ես ներսում չեմ լինում, որովհետև Անին հետսա լինում, իրենք էլ չեն թողնում շատվորով ներսում նստել։ Այսօր Անիի հետ չէի, նաև վերջին պարապմունքն էր, որոշեցի ներսում լինեմ ու երբ տեսա թերապիստը չի կարողանում Դավիթին համոզի աստիճանները բարձրանա, որոշեցի խառնվել։ Իր ուզած խաղալիքը դրեցի վերևը ու Դավիթը բարձրացվ, քանի որ ձախ ձեռքում արդեն ինչ-որ բան կար ուզած-չուզած աջով բռնեց խաղալիքը և տարավ ներքևում տուփի մեջ դրեց, այդպես մի քանի անգամ։ Հաջորդ վարժությունը դիքի նման տեղ ա պիտի բարձրանա իջնի, դե որոշեցի <չխանգարել>, նստեցի։ Հիմա էս տղան համոզել ա բարձրացել ա, բայց չի կարողանում համոզի որ իջնի, իմ տղան ուզում ա թռնի, ոչ մեկն է զիճում ոչ մյուսը ումինչև էնքան որ Դավիթի մոտ հիստերիա սկսեց։ Այ էստեղ էլ սկսեցի խոսել և պարզվեց, որ ես սխալ եմ ու իմ տղայի համար վատ ա լինելու, եթե ինքը մենակ իր ցանկությաբ ա կատարում վարժանքները ու եթե ուրիշ բան ա ուզում ես թողնում եմ ու հետո նորից բերում հետ իմ ուզած վարժությանը։ Ասումա՝ որ հիմա իրան չկոտրես քեզ չենթարկվի հետո լավ չի լինի։ Ես էլ ասացի, որ նայում եմ շուրջս ու երբ տեսնում եմ առանց սեփական կարծիքի, անհամարձակ, մի տեսակ կոտրված մարդկանց, մտածում եմ, որ հենց էս ժամանակ էլ ծնողը ջարդել ա երեխային, չեմ ուզում Դավիթը առողջ ոտք ու ձեռք ունենա, բայց հիվանդ հոգեբանություն, ավելի լավ ա հաշմանդամի սայլակում լինի, բայց համարձակ, ինքնավստահ, ժպտերես, ռիսկով։ Էս տղան շուռ եկավ ու թողեց գնաց։ 
Հիմա գուցե իսկապես սխալ եմ մտածում, համենայնդեպս էլի լացացրեցին, չէ ես ինքս լացեցի, հիմնականում տենց եմ ռեակցիա տալիս։

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Շատ ուշադրություն մի՛ դարձրեք կողքի՝ այդպես կոչված մասնագետների ասածներին: Ճիշտ եք, երեխային հեչ էլ պետք չի կոտրել, մանավանդ այդ տարիքում, երբ անձի ձևավորման սկզբնական փուլերում է գտնվում, դա շատ ծանր հետևանքներ կունենա: Ամենակարևորը երեխային տրվող սերն է, եթե նա զգա այդ սերը ու հասկանա՝ ինչ են իրենից ուզում ու ինչի համար, ամեն ինչ էլ կանի ոնց պետք է: Ստիպելու դեպքում կա՛մ հակառակվելու է, կա՛մ դառնալու մեխանիկորեն ենթարկվող:
Համոզված եմ՝ դուք շատ լավ մայր եք:

----------

Apsara (23.06.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վարդ ջան, ինձ թվում ա դու, որպես Հայաստանում ծնված ու մեծացած մարդ, արդեն պիտի սովորած լինեիր դրան։
Իհարկե, մի քիչ սխալ ա, որ երեխաների հետ զբաղվող մասնագետը էդքան բանը չի հասկանում, բայց դե սպասելի ա։ Մանավանդ, որ հաշվի ենք առնում բժշկականի օրեցօր ընկնող ռեյտինգը։

----------

Apsara (23.06.2017)

----------


## Apsara

> Վարդ ջան, ինձ թվում ա դու, որպես Հայաստանում ծնված ու մեծացած մարդ, արդեն պիտի սովորած լինեիր դրան։
> Իհարկե, մի քիչ սխալ ա, որ երեխաների հետ զբաղվող մասնագետը էդքան բանը չի հասկանում, բայց դե սպասելի ա։ Մանավանդ, որ հաշվի ենք առնում բժշկականի օրեցօր ընկնող ռեյտինգը։


Արտ, անկապմարդկանցից չեմ նեղվում, բայց մասնագետից նեղվեցի։ Ասում եմ հեչ մանկական հոգեբանություն կարդացել եք, տարիքային առանձնահատկությունների մասին խաբար եք։ Ձեն չհանեց․․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (24.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արտ, անկապմարդկանցից չեմ նեղվում, բայց մասնագետից նեղվեցի։ Ասում եմ հեչ մանկական հոգեբանություն կարդացել եք, տարիքային առանձնահատկությունների մասին խաբար եք։ Ձեն չհանեց․․․․


Վարդ, մի բան հիշի․ Հայաստանում մանկական հոգեբանություն, հոգեբուժություն ու այլ մոտ դիսցիպլինաներ քարե դարում են մնացել։ Հիշի ու արհամարհի։

----------

Աթեիստ (24.06.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Ժողովուրդ, մի բան ասեմ, բայց չքրֆեք։ 
Երեխեքին շատ լուրջ մի ընդունեք, ոչ էլ պահանջեք որ իրենք ձեզ շատ լուրջ ընդունեն։ Երեխաները աստված չեն, դուք էլ ստրուկ չեք, ոչ էլ հակառակը։
Բացի լուրջ առողջական խնդիրներից մնացած հարցերին թեթև վերաբերվեք։ Մեկ ա շատ բան չեք կարա փոխեք, հաճախ շատ բան ավելի վատացնելու եք, թե ձեր հարաբերություններում, թե երեխայի բնավորության մեջ։
Թեթև վերաբերվեք, ու ամեն ինչ ավելի թեթև ու հեշտ կդառնա։
Բոլոր երեխաներն էլ կապրիզ են անում, պետք չի դա սարքել լուրջ ուշադրություն պահանջող հարց, ու կենտրոնանալ դրա վրա։ Հանգիստ թողեք երեխաներին։

----------

Apsara (01.07.2017), Freeman (27.06.2017), Smokie (01.07.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (24.06.2017), Բարեկամ (26.06.2017), Լեո (25.06.2017), Շինարար (24.06.2017), Տրիբուն (25.06.2017)

----------


## Smokie

Կարծում եմ շատերդ տեսած կլինեք ու կհիշեք էն վեց տարեկան աղջկան` ում մաման, իր ծննդյան օրով ասեց "գնում ենք Դիսնեյլենդ", լացեց էլ դու սուս: :Jpit: 
Մի լաավ մեծացել ա ու մռութ քույրիկ ունի: Մեղմ ասած հեքիաթում են ապրում  երջանիկ, հարուստ, լիքը նվերներով, անկեղծ ու բաց սրտով ու հրաշալի վայկյաններով: Թվում ա մաման երբեք ոչինչ չի մերժում ու իրոք երբեք իրանց վրա չի ջղայնանում, ոչ թե էդ մութ կողմերը չի հրապարակում: Բայց մի կողմից էլ, որ մտածում եմ` էդքան երես տալն էլ ա երևի վնասակար: :Think:  Գուցեև սխալվում եմ` ասենք ատամներին բրեկետ դնելու հետևանքը` պիտի ամեն մի փոքրիկ բան ուտելուց հետո լվան ատամները` УЖАС: :Scare:  Բայց Լիլին ինչ դուխով ու բարձր տրամադրությամբ ա միշտ գնում բրեկետներն ավելացնելու` իմանալով, որ մի քանի ամիս պիտի մնան դրանք: Մի խոսքով` քեֆս տալիս ա էս երջանիկ ընտանիքը: :Rolleyes:

----------


## ivy

Համոզված չեմ, որ գրածս համապատասխանում է էս թեմային, բայց ուրիշ հարմար տեղ չգտա։

Մանկական բժիշկը երեկ մեզ հայտնեց, որ Սոնյան արդեն պուբերտետի սկզբում է։ Դրա հայերեն տարբերակը «արբունք»-ն է, չէ՞։ 
Էնպես չի, որ անակնկալի եկա, ինքս էլ էի հասկացել, բայց դե հիմա արդեն բժիշկն էլ հաստատեց։
Գարնանը նոր 10 է դառնալու ու իր տարեկիցների համեմատ շատ մեծ է՝ թե չափսերով (153 սմ), թե ընդհանուր տեսքով։ 
Մեզ հա ասում էին, որ հասուն տարիքում շատ-շատ բոյով է լինելու՝ 180+, բայց հիմա ասեցին, որ էդքան չի բոյովանա, քանի որ պուբերտետը շուտ է սկսվել, աճն էլ հետևաբար ավելի շուտ կկանգնի, քան իր տարեկիցների մոտ։ 

Քանի որ Ակումբում ուրիշներն էլ կան, որոնք մոտավորապես էդ տարիքի երեխաներ ունեն, հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ՝ իրենց հասունացումը ոնց է ընթանում, էլի կա՞ն վաղ պուբերտետի դեպքեր։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.12.2020)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Համոզված չեմ, որ գրածս համապատասխանում է էս թեմային, բայց ուրիշ հարմար տեղ չգտա։
> 
> Մանկական բժիշկը երեկ մեզ հայտնեց, որ Սոնյան արդեն պուբերտետի սկզբում է։ Դրա հայերեն տարբերակը «արբունք»-ն է, չէ՞։ 
> Էնպես չի, որ անակնկալի եկա, ինքս էլ էի հասկացել, բայց դե հիմա արդեն բժիշկն էլ հաստատեց։
> Գարնանը նոր 10 է դառնալու ու իր տարեկիցների համեմատ շատ մեծ է՝ թե չափսերով (153 սմ), թե ընդհանուր տեսքով։ 
> Մեզ հա ասում էին, որ հասուն տարիքում շատ-շատ բոյով է լինելու՝ 180+, բայց հիմա ասեցին, որ էդքան չի բոյովանա, քանի որ պուբերտետը շուտ է սկսվել, աճն էլ հետևաբար ավելի շուտ կկանգնի, քան իր տարեկիցների մոտ։ 
> 
> Քանի որ Ակումբում ուրիշներն էլ կան, որոնք մոտավորապես էդ տարիքի երեխաներ ունեն, հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ՝ իրենց հասունացումը ոնց է ընթանում, էլի կա՞ն վաղ պուբերտետի դեպքեր։


Հըմ, չգիտեի, որ բժիշկն ա դրա մասին տեղեկացնում ծնողին: Ինձ թվում էր` դրա նշանները միշտ էնքան ակնհայտ են լինում, որ ծնողն ինքը կարող ա հասկանալ, որ սեռական հասունացումը սկսվել ա: 

Բայց իրոք շատ բոյով ա. էդ տարիքում կարծես բացառիկ բոյ ա: Ի դեպ, հիշեցի, որ երբ առաջին դասարանում էի, մեր դասարանից տենց մի տղա կար` շատ բոյով, այսինքն` մյուս բոլորիցս կտրուկ բոյով էր, ու նաև հիշում եմ, որ մեր ուսուցչուհու աղջիկը, որ էդ ժամանակ 5-րդ դասարան էր, իրա բոյին էր:  :Jpit: ) Ընդ որում` էդ աղջիկը կոլոտ չէր, հետագայում էլ նորմալ բոյ ուներ կարծեմ: Բայց էդ տղան ի վերջո դարձավ ցածրահասակ տղամարդ, ինչը մի կողմից զարմանալի էր, մյուս կողմից` բնական` հաշվի առնելով, որ իր ծնողներն էլ բոյով չէին: Բայց Սոնյայի դեպքում ժառանգականությունն էդ առումով լրիվ ուրիշ ա:

Արեգը, դե գիտես, շուտով 10 կդառնա: Բժշկին վերջին անգամ մի քանի ամիս առաջ էինք այցելել, ոչ մի նման բան չի ասել: Ես ինքս էլ չեմ նկատել իրա մեջ սեռական հասունացման որևէ նշան. դեռ ո՛չ համապատասխան թեմաներով ա հետաքրքրվում, ո՛չ պահվածքն ա որևէ կերպ հիշեցնում էդ շրջանը, ո՛չ էլ արտաքին որևէ նշան եմ նկատել: Մի խոսքով` տակավին մանուկ է նա  :LOL: : 

Բայց դե ընդհանուր առմամբ հիմա ավելի շուտ ա սկսվում սեռական հասունացումը, քան մեր սերնդում էր: Մեր ժամանակ սովորաբար 13-ից հետո նոր-նոր ի հայտ էին գալիս դեռահասության նշանները, իսկ հիմա արդեն 10-11-ից:

----------

ivy (02.12.2020), Աթեիստ (02.12.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Հըմ, չգիտեի, որ բժիշկն ա դրա մասին տեղեկացնում ծնողին: Ինձ թվում էր` դրա նշանները միշտ էնքան ակնհայտ են լինում, որ ծնողն ինքը կարող ա հասկանալ, որ սեռական հասունացումը սկսվել ա:


Դե գրել էի, որ առանց իր տեղեկացնելու էլ, հասկանալի էր, բայց որ գնացինք հերթական ստուգման, բժիշկն էլ ասեց։ Հատկապես որ շուտ է իր տարիքի համար, չէր կարող դրա մասին չխոսել։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.12.2020), Ուլուանա (02.12.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քանի որ Ակումբում ուրիշներն էլ կան, որոնք մոտավորապես էդ տարիքի երեխաներ ունեն, հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ՝ իրենց հասունացումը ոնց է ընթանում, էլի կա՞ն վաղ պուբերտետի դեպքեր։


Հա, մեր ավագն էլ ա վաղուց սկսել, թեև նոր 11-ն ա լրացել:
Ինքն էլ ա գաբարիտներով շատ ավելի խոշոր, քան իր տարեկիցները, բայց մանկաբույժը հետագայում աճը դանդաղելու մասին բան չի ասել:

Իսկ ընդհանուր պուբերթին ընթանում է իր բոլոր առանձնահատկություններով հանդերձ՝ թե սեռական հասունացման, թե ինքնահաստատման ձգտման ու թե տրամադրությունների կտրուկ փոփոխություններով:

----------

ivy (03.12.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Համոզված չեմ, որ գրածս համապատասխանում է էս թեմային, բայց ուրիշ հարմար տեղ չգտա։
> 
> Մանկական բժիշկը երեկ մեզ հայտնեց, որ Սոնյան արդեն պուբերտետի սկզբում է։ Դրա հայերեն տարբերակը «արբունք»-ն է, չէ՞։ 
> Էնպես չի, որ անակնկալի եկա, ինքս էլ էի հասկացել, բայց դե հիմա արդեն բժիշկն էլ հաստատեց։
> Գարնանը նոր 10 է դառնալու ու իր տարեկիցների համեմատ շատ մեծ է՝ թե չափսերով (153 սմ), թե ընդհանուր տեսքով։ 
> Մեզ հա ասում էին, որ հասուն տարիքում շատ-շատ բոյով է լինելու՝ 180+, բայց հիմա ասեցին, որ էդքան չի բոյովանա, քանի որ պուբերտետը շուտ է սկսվել, աճն էլ հետևաբար ավելի շուտ կկանգնի, քան իր տարեկիցների մոտ։ 
> 
> Քանի որ Ակումբում ուրիշներն էլ կան, որոնք մոտավորապես էդ տարիքի երեխաներ ունեն, հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ՝ իրենց հասունացումը ոնց է ընթանում, էլի կա՞ն վաղ պուբերտետի դեպքեր։


Աղջկաս մոտ ամեն ինչ ժամանակին էր (դե, ինքը կազմվածքով petite է, ինձ նման), բայց վաղ հասունացման/արբունքի շատ դեպքերի եմ ականատես եղել ընկերուհիներիս շրջանում՝ նրանց աղջիկների հետ կապված (որոնք, ի դեպ, նույնպես խոշորակազմ են համեմատ իրենց տարիքակիցների մեծամասնության)։ Օրինակ մեկի զույգ աղջիկների մոտ ամսաանները սկսվեցին ինը տարեկանում, մյուսինը՝ ութ։ Ուշագրավ է, որ ինը տարեկաններից մեկը, ում մոտ առաջինը սկսվեց, առհասարակ տեղյակ չէր էդ երևույթից, կարծում էր միայն իր մոտ է, ու ոչ ոքի չէր ասում, թաքցնում էր՝ գաղտնի նետելով վարտիքներն աղբի մեջ մինչև որ մի օր մայրը հայտնաբերեց։

Ընդհանրապես, արևմուտքում, վերջին ժամանակներում, արբունքի սկսման միջին տարիքը զգալիորեն նվազել է, և դա պայմանավորված է կենսակերպով։ Արբունքի սկսման առաջին ազդակները՝ հորմոնների արձակման տեսքով, տալիս է ուղեղի համապատասխան բաժինը, իսկ թե երբ տա այդ ազդակները, պայմանավորված է նաև մաշկի տակ ճարպի քանակությամբ (խոսքը baby fat-ի մասին չէ), որը երբ որ հասնում է որոշակի սահմանի (կարծեմ օրգանիզմի ամբողջ ճարպի 23%-ը, եթե չեմ սխալվում), ապա ուղեղը ստանում է ազդանշան արտադրելու սեռական հորմոնները։ 
Քանի որ արևմուտքում դեռահասները ավելի հակված են նստակյաց կենսակերպի, քան ասենք երրորդ երկրներում, որտեղ դեռ վաղ տարիքից են լծված լինում տևական ֆիզիկական աշխատանքի, այդ պատճառով էլ, ըստ վիճակագրության, արևմուտքում սեռական հասունացման տարիքն ավելի փոքր է, և գնալով է՛լ ավելի է նվազում, ի դեպ։ 
Վաղ հասունացումը պայմանավորված է նաև սննդակարգով, իսկ արևմտյան երկրների սննդակարգում հորմոնալ հավելումներով սնունդը գերակշռում է։

----------

ivy (03.12.2020), Աթեիստ (03.12.2020), Գաղթական (03.12.2020), Ուլուանա (03.12.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե գրել էի, որ առանց իր տեղեկացնելու էլ, հասկանալի էր, բայց որ գնացինք հերթական ստուգման, բժիշկն էլ ասեց։ Հատկապես որ շուտ է իր տարիքի համար, չէր կարող դրա մասին չխոսել։


Հա, բժիշկը ճիշտ է արել, որ խոսել է, որովհետև երեխաների մոտ դեռահասության հետ կապված հոգեբանական վայրիվերումների ծաղկեփունջը էլ ավելի է "շքեղանում", երբ սեռական հասունացումը սկվում է ավելի վաղ, քան մեծամասնության մոտ։ Ընդ որում, հետազոտությունների համաձայն, տղաների ու աղջիկների մոտ էդ առումով լրիվ հակառակ պատկերն է․ եթե տղաների մոտ, վաղ հասունացման դեպքում, մեծ մասամբ ավելանում է ինքնավստահությունը և համապատասխանաբար դրսևրումներն են փոխվում շրջապատում, ապա աղջիկների մոտ հիմնականում հակառակ պատկերն է դիտարկվում․ աճում է ընկճվածությունը (body image-ի հետ կապված), ավելի ինքնամփոփ են դառնում, ընկնում է ինքնավստահությունը շրջապատում։ Դիտարկվել է նաև, որ վաղ հասունացման դեպքում աղջիկներն ավելի հակված են վաղաժամ սեռական հարաբերությունների, հատկապես քանի որ ավելի մեծ տարիքի տղաները նրանց նույնպես մեծ են ընկալում՝ դատելով արտաքին նշաններից, ու ներքաշում են վաղաժամ հարաբերությունների, հաճախ նաև թմրանյութեր-բան օգտագործելու ոլորտ, որոնց վտանգները ադ աղջիկները լավ չեն գիտակցում, քանի որ կոգնիտիվ առումով հասունացած չեն (կոպիտ ասած՝ 10-12 տարեկանի խելք ունեն) , թեև հասունացած են մարմնով։

Սա վախեցնեու համար չեմ գրում, այլ ուղղակի որպես այսօր շատ քննարկվող երևույթ, որի շուրջ ահագին հետազոտություն կա։ Ամենամծ գործոնն իհարկե ընտանիքն է ու դաստիարակությունը, որի շնորհիվ էլ դու կարող ես հանգիստ լինել Սոնյայի համար  :Smile:

----------

Agni (03.12.2020), Cassiopeia (03.12.2020), ivy (03.12.2020), Աթեիստ (03.12.2020), Գաղթական (03.12.2020), Ուլուանա (03.12.2020)

----------


## ivy

«Խոշորակազմ» ասելով՝ չգիտեմ ով ինչ է հասկանում, իմ աղջիկն ուղղակի բոյով է (երկար ոտքեր ունի) ու միշտ էլ բոյով է եղել․ ծնվել է 55-56 սմ (ահագին մեծ չափ նորածին աղջկա համար) ու ծնվելուց հետո էլ արագ տեմպերով բոյովանում էր։ Քանի որ ես էլ ցածրահասակ չեմ, իսկ քույրս համարյա 180 սմ է, մեզ համար առանձնապես զարմանալի չէր։ 

Սեռական հասունացման հետ կապված, ես դե հույս ունեի, որ «մանկությունն» ավելի երկար կտևի, բայց դե էս թեմայով ինչքան կարդացել եմ, ամենուր սեռ․ հասունացման ստորին շեմը աղջիկների մոտ 8 տարեկանն է գրված, այսինքն՝ էդ տարիքից արդեն իսկ կարող է սկսվել արբունքը, թեև մեծամասնության մոտ ավելի ուշ է սկսվում։ 
Բժիշկն էլ ոչ մի «աննորմալ» բան չնշեց, այլ ուղղակի ասեց, որ մեկի մոտ շուտ է սկսվում, մեկի մոտ՝ ավելի ուշ, լրիվ նորմայի սահմաններում։ 

Դեռ մի տարի առաջ միամտորեն հավատում էի, թե ահագին ժամանակ կա, մինչև Սոնյան դեռահաս դառնա, էն էլ դե ուրիշ ձև ստացվեց։

----------


## Agni

Շատ հետաքրքիր էր կարդալ ձեր բոլորի դիտարկումները տարիքային էս շրջանի հետ կապված։ 
Քանի որ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դրսում եք ապրում(Ուլուանան, Այվին)կասեք ոնցա կազմակերպվում երեխայի այցելությունները մանկաբույժի մոտ ձեզ մոտ, եթե չունեք գանգատ ու ձեր նախաձեռնությամբ չեք գնում?
Մեզ մոտ տարածքային բուժհաստատություն (պոլիկլինիկա)կանչում են պատվաստումից պատվաստում,իսկ 1,6տ.ից հետո դրանք տարիներ անց են։
Հ.գ. եթե հարցս թեմային չի համապտասխանում,ասե'ք)

----------


## ivy

@Agni, Գերմանիայում երեխաների համար հատուկ ժամկետների մեջ ընդգրկված ստուգումներ կան, որոնք կարելի է ասել, պարտադիր են։
Հենց ծնվում է, առաջին մեծ ստուգումը՝ U-1-ը, արվում է հիվանդանոցում, հետո՝ U-2-ից սկսած, պիտի ծնողները տանեն ստուգման։
Մի հատ դեղին գրքույկ ես ստանում, որում ընդգրկված են էդ բոլոր համարակալված U-երը, ու ամեն ստուգման ժամանակ մեջը լրացնում են, թե ինչ են ստուգել, ինչ պատկեր է՝ սկսած չափսերից, վերջացրած զգայարաններով, մոտորիկայով, կոգնիտիվ զարգացմամբ և այլն։ 

 

Հետո մի քիչ որ մեծանում են, մի հատ կանաչ գրքույկ են ստանում ու շարունակում են դրանով գնալ բժշկի։ Դրա մեջ արդեն սեռական հասունացման հետ կապված ցուցանիշներ էլ կան, բացի դրանից երկար հարցաշարներ, որոնք ծնողները լրացնում են ստուգումից առաջ, թե ինչ վարքագծային առանձնահատկություններ ունի երեխան, ինչ-որ պրոբլեմներ կան, թե չէ։



Մենք երկու օր առաջ U-11 ստուգմանն էինք, որի մոտ գրված է՝ 9-10 տարեկան։ 

Բացի էս գրքույքներից, կա նաև պատվաստման գրքույկ, որտեղ նշվում են պատվաստումների ժամկետները, թե հաջորդները երբ են, ու էդպես գնում ենք նաև պատվաստումների՝ U-ստուգումներին զուգահեռ։

----------

Agni (04.12.2020), Cassiopeia (04.12.2020), Sky (04.12.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (04.12.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> @Agni, Գերմանիայում երեխաների համար հատուկ ժամկետների մեջ ընդգրկված ստուգումներ կան, որոնք կարելի է ասել, պարտադիր են։
> Հենց ծնվում է, առաջին մեծ ստուգումը՝ U-1-ը, արվում է հիվանդանոցում, հետո՝ U-2-ից սկսած, պիտի ծնողները տանեն ստուգման։
> Մի հատ դեղին գրքույկ ես ստանում, որում ընդգրկված են էդ բոլոր համարակալված U-երը, ու ամեն ստուգման ժամանակ մեջը լրացնում են, թե ինչ են ստուգել, ինչ պատկեր է՝ սկսած չափսերից, վերջացրած զգայարաններով, մոտորիկայով, կոգնիտիվ զարգացմամբ և այլն։ 
> 
>  
> 
> Հետո մի քիչ որ մեծանում են, մի հատ կանաչ գրքույկ են ստանում ու շարունակում են դրանով գնալ բժշկի։ Դրա մեջ արդեն սեռական հասունացման հետ կապված ցուցանիշներ էլ կան, բացի դրանից երկար հարցաշարներ, որոնք ծնողները լրացնում են ստուգումից առաջ, թե ինչ վարքագծային առանձնահատկություններ ունի երեխան, ինչ-որ պրոբլեմներ կան, թե չէ։
> 
> 
> ...


Կրկին անգամ հաստատում, որ Ավստրալիան Եվրոպայի համեմատ գյուղ ա  :Smile: 
Էստեղ միայն պատվաստումներն են պարտադիր ու ծանուցում ես ստանում, պարբերական պրոֆիլակտիկ, ծանուցվող ու հսկվող ստուգումներ չկան։ Արդյունքում՝ դիմում ես, երբ որ խնդիր ունես։ Իմ իմանալով մարդիկ իրենք իրենց չեն տանում պրոֆիլակտիկ ստուգումների, նման տարածված պրակտիկա կամ սովորություն չկա։

----------


## Agni

> @Agni, Գերմանիայում երեխաների համար հատուկ ժամկետների մեջ ընդգրկված ստուգումներ կան, որոնք կարելի է ասել, պարտադիր են։
> Հենց ծնվում է, առաջին մեծ ստուգումը՝ U-1-ը, արվում է հիվանդանոցում, հետո՝ U-2-ից սկսած, պիտի ծնողները տանեն ստուգման։
> Մի հատ դեղին գրքույկ ես ստանում, որում ընդգրկված են էդ բոլոր համարակալված U-երը, ու ամեն ստուգման ժամանակ մեջը լրացնում են, թե ինչ են ստուգել, ինչ պատկեր է՝ սկսած չափսերից, վերջացրած զգայարաններով, մոտորիկայով, կոգնիտիվ զարգացմամբ և այլն։ 
> 
> Հետո մի քիչ որ մեծանում են, մի հատ կանաչ գրքույկ են ստանում ու շարունակում են դրանով գնալ բժշկի։ Դրա մեջ արդեն սեռական հասունացման հետ կապված ցուցանիշներ էլ կան, բացի դրանից երկար հարցաշարներ, որոնք ծնողները լրացնում են ստուգումից առաջ, թե ինչ վարքագծային առանձնահատկություններ ունի երեխան, ինչ-որ պրոբլեմներ կան, թե չէ։
> 
> Մենք երկու օր առաջ U-11 ստուգմանն էինք, որի մոտ գրված է՝ 9-10 տարեկան։ 
> 
> Բացի էս գրքույքներից, կա նաև պատվաստման գրքույկ, որտեղ նշվում են պատվաստումների ժամկետները, թե հաջորդները երբ են, ու էդպես գնում ենք նաև պատվաստումների՝ U-ստուգումներին զուգահեռ։


Մերսի շատ ինֆոի համար։
Վաղուց դեռ աշխատանքից ելնելով, հիմա էլ իմ երեխաներ ունենալուց հետո, ինձ հետաքրքրումա էս ամենի համակարգվածությունը ։ Դրա համար էլի հարցեր ունեմ :Smile: 
Ասեցիք, որ լրացվումա զարգացման հետ կապված ամեն ինչ/թե ծնողի կողմից, թե մասնագետի կողմից/ նույնիսկ վարքագիծ և այլն, հիմա ուզում եմ հասկանամ, էտ գրքույկը․
1, ու՞մ մոտա մնում,
2,պարտեզ, քոլեջ ընդունելուց ձեզանից այդ գրքու՞յկն են են պահանջում,
3, ասենք երեխային տանում եք ինչ-որ հարցով հոգեբանի մոտ, հոգեբանը կարո՞ղա դա՝ որպես անամնեստիկ տվյալներ, ծնողից խնդրի։

----------


## Agni

> Կրկին անգամ հաստատում, որ Ավստրալիան Եվրոպայի համեմատ գյուղ ա 
> Էստեղ միայն պատվաստումներն են պարտադիր ու ծանուցում ես ստանում, պարբերական պրոֆիլակտիկ, ծանուցվող ու հսկվող ստուգումներ չկան։ Արդյունքում՝ դիմում ես, երբ որ խնդիր ունես։ Իմ իմանալով մարդիկ իրենք իրենց չեն տանում պրոֆիլակտիկ ստուգումների, նման տարածված պրակտիկա կամ սովորություն չկա։


Ինչպես Հայաստանում :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Մերսի շատ ինֆոի համար։
> Վաղուց դեռ աշխատանքից ելնելով, հիմա էլ իմ երեխաներ ունենալուց հետո, ինձ հետաքրքրումա էս ամենի համակարգվածությունը ։ Դրա համար էլի հարցեր ունեմ
> Ասեցիք, որ լրացվումա զարգացման հետ կապված ամեն ինչ/թե ծնողի կողմից, թե մասնագետի կողմից/ նույնիսկ վարքագիծ և այլն, հիմա ուզում եմ հասկանամ, էտ գրքույկը․
> 1, ու՞մ մոտա մնում,
> 2,պարտեզ, քոլեջ ընդունելուց ձեզանից այդ գրքու՞յկն են են պահանջում,
> 3, ասենք երեխային տանում եք ինչ-որ հարցով հոգեբանի մոտ, հոգեբանը կարո՞ղա դա՝ որպես անամնեստիկ տվյալներ, ծնողից խնդրի։


1․ Գրքույկը մնում է ծնողի մոտ, բայց մանկաբույժի մոտ էլ են բոլոր տվյալները պահվում էլեկտրոնային տեսքով։ 
2․ Դպրոց ընդունվելիս անպայման նայում են, որ U-9-ը արված լինի․ դա պարտադիր պայման է դպրոցը սկսելու համար։
Պարտեզի և այլ տեղերի համար կարևորը պատվաստումների գրքույկն է՝ բոլոր պատվաստումներով։
3․ Սովորաբար հոգեբանի մոտ հենց մանկաբույժն է ուղարկում՝ «փոխանցման փաստաթղթի» վրա գրելով պատճառը, ըստ իր U-ստուգումների։ Եթե մեզ հետ էդպես լիներ, հաստատ մանկական գրքույկս էլ հետը կվերցնեի՝ հոգեբանի մոտ գնալիս։

----------


## Agni

> 1․ Գրքույկը մնում է ծնողի մոտ, բայց մանկաբույժի մոտ էլ են բոլոր տվյալները պահվում էլեկտրոնային տեսքով։ 
> 2․ Դպրոց ընդունվելիս անպայման նայում են, որ U-9-ը արված լինի․ դա պարտադիր պայման է դպրոցը սկսելու համար։
> Պարտեզի և այլ տեղերի համար կարևորը պատվաստումների գրքույկն է՝ բոլոր պատվաստումներով։
> 3․ Սովորաբար հոգեբանի մոտ հենց մանկաբույժն է ուղարկում՝ «փոխանցման փաստաթղթի» վրա գրելով պատճառը, ըստ իր U-ստուգումների։ Եթե մեզ հետ էդպես լիներ, հաստատ մանկական գրքույկս էլ հետը կվերցնեի՝ հոգեբանի մոտ գնալիս։


Եղավ․․․
Ցավոք, մեզ մոտ շատ բաներ դեռևս ձևական են ու շատ չհամակարգված։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կրկին անգամ հաստատում, որ Ավստրալիան Եվրոպայի համեմատ գյուղ ա 
> Էստեղ միայն պատվաստումներն են պարտադիր ու ծանուցում ես ստանում, պարբերական պրոֆիլակտիկ, ծանուցվող ու հսկվող ստուգումներ չկան։ Արդյունքում՝ դիմում ես, երբ որ խնդիր ունես։ Իմ իմանալով մարդիկ իրենք իրենց չեն տանում պրոֆիլակտիկ ստուգումների, նման տարածված պրակտիկա կամ սովորություն չկա։


Որովհետև ձեր մոտը Անգլիայից ա եկել, որը իհարկե Եվրոպա չի  :Wink: 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շատ հետաքրքիր էր կարդալ ձեր բոլորի դիտարկումները տարիքային էս շրջանի հետ կապված։ 
> Քանի որ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դրսում եք ապրում(Ուլուանան, Այվին)կասեք ոնցա կազմակերպվում երեխայի այցելությունները մանկաբույժի մոտ ձեզ մոտ, եթե չունեք գանգատ ու ձեր նախաձեռնությամբ չեք գնում?
> Մեզ մոտ տարածքային բուժհաստատություն (պոլիկլինիկա)կանչում են պատվաստումից պատվաստում,իսկ 1,6տ.ից հետո դրանք տարիներ անց են։
> Հ.գ. եթե հարցս թեմային չի համապտասխանում,ասե'ք)


Մեզ մոտ Այվվիի նկարագրածի պես իդեալական համակարգված ու դետալիզացված չի ամեն ինչը: Ավելի շուտ Բարեկամի նկարագրածի պես ա: ինչ-որ գրքույկ ունենք, որի մեջ ծնված օրվանից երեխայի տվյալները, զարգացման ամենատարբեր ցուցանիշներն ընթացքում նշվում են, նաև պատվաստումները, ինչ-որ տարիքից սկսած` բացի պատվաստումներից, մեկ էլ բոյն ու քաշն ա գրանցվում: Ուրիշ տվյալներ չեն նշվում: Ամեն այցելության ժամանակ բժիշկն ինչ-որ ստանդարտ հարցեր ա տալիս ընդհանուր առողջական վիճակը, աճն ու զարգացումը ստուգելու համար, բայց ոչ շատ մանրակրկիտ, ու դրանց հետ կապված մեզ մոտ մնացող էդ ասածս գրքույկում ոչինչ չի նշվում, իր մոտ ա ինչ-որ նշումներ անում, բայց ուշադրություն չեմ դարձրել, թե կոնկրետ ինչն ա գրում, ինչը` չէ, ենթադրում եմ, որ իր մոտ ավելի ընդհանուր ձևով ա նշում, ոչ բոլոր մանրամասները: Էդ մեր գրքույկն էլ զուտ մեզ համար ա, ու որ չտանենք հետներս ու հատուկ չասենք, որ մեջը նշի որոշ բաներ, մանկաբույժն ինքը չի էլ պահանջի: Իսկ պաշտոնապես որևէ տեղ (դե, առայժմ դպրոց կամ մանկապարտեզ) ներկայացնելու համար էլի էդ գրքույկը պետք չի գալիս, մանկաբույժից համապատասխան թուղթ ենք վերցնում, ներկայացնում, կամ էլ հենց մանկաբույժն անձամբ ուղարկում ա անհրաժեշտ տվյալները ուր որ պետք ա: Պարտադիր ստուգումներ, ինչպես նաև պատվաստումներ կան, որ պիտի արվեն մանկապարտեզ ու դպրոց ընդունվելուց անմիջապես առաջ, նաև ընթացքում են երբեմն լինում` կոնկրետ ուստարվանից առաջ (իմ հիշելով` ամեն տարի չի եղել, դրա համար չգիտեմ` ինչ սկզբունքով են որոշում` երբ անել, երբ` չէ): Խորհուրդ ա տրվում տարին մեկ ստանդարտ ստուգման գնալ մանկաբույժի մոտ` անկախ ամեն ինչից, բայց դա պարտադիր չի կարծես, մենք աշխատում ենք մոտավորապես տարին մեկ տանել ստուգման, ինչպես նաև արյան անալիզ անել տարին մեկ` զուտ մեր հանգստության համար, որ իմանանք` ամեն ինչ կարգին ա:

----------

Agni (05.12.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մեր մոտ էլ են, Այվիի նշածի պես, պարբերաբար պարտադիր ստուգվում:
ՈՒղղակի էն տարբերությամբ, որ նախադպրոց գնալուց սկսած (2.5տ) արդեն ոչ թե ծնողն է երեխուն տանեւմ, այլ իրենք են գալիս ստուգում դպրոցում:
Սրա հիմնական պատճառը երևի նա ա, որ ոչ բոլոր ծնողներն էին բավականաչափ պարտաճանաչ:

Իրենք գալիս են դպրոց, ստուգումներ ու անհրաժեշտ պատվաստումներ կատարում, վերջում էլ՝ էդ ամենի մասին հաշվետվություն ուղարկում ծնողին:

Բացի դա՝ էդ նույն ստուգումներ անցկացնող կազմակերպությունը համ էլ երեխեքի վարքի մասին ա ինֆո ստանում դպրոցից ու վերլուծում:
Պրոբլեմատիկ ընտանիքների մասին հատուկ ժողովներ են անում դպրոցի հոգեբանի ու տնօրինության հետ:

----------

Agni (05.12.2020), Cassiopeia (05.12.2020)

----------

